# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Новое увлечение - фотография

## Bella gente

Я увлекалась фотографией когда-то в юности, потом забросила, а сейчас открыла возможности цифры:smile:
Посмотрите, может быть, понравится

----------


## Annon

*Bella gente*, :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Красотища!!!  :Ok: 
Самое первое - это каштан?

----------


## Bella gente

> Самое первое - это каштан?


Каштан, конечно.
Понравилось?

Тогда смотрите еще.
   1,2 - Крым,  3.4 - Одесса,  5 - Киев, 6 - Умань,Софийский парк

----------


## Mazaykina

*Bella gente*,
Молодец!

----------


## skif

> 6 - Умань,Софийский парк


 Моя Родина . В Софиевке в своё время облазил каждый уголочек . Люблю . Спасибо . :Ok:

----------


## Gutalin

!!!!! респект

----------


## Светла ночка

Просто прелесть !!!  :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Я тоже очень люблю фотографию.Вот тоже захотелось показать свои работы. Вот это весеннее настроение. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/728074m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/720906m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/785421m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/746509m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/757773m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/739341m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/758797m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> весеннее настроение.


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Санечка

*Bella gente*,
Офигеть!!! Супер фото!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

*Bella gente*,
Алла и САша

Спасибо! Молодцы! Не оставляйте это дело - у вас талант!

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/785451m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/783403m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/770091m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
 Аллочка, просто чудо, как хороши фотографии! одно наслаждение! такая...нежность... :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/769066m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/756778m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/745514m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
 Как красиво! можно ещё? :smile:

----------


## Санечка

> можно ещё?


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Конечно можно.:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/756783m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/759855m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/748591m.jpg[/IMG]

Для сравнения - цветное фото.
[IMG]http://*********ru/729135m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Санечка

*Алла и Александр*,
Супер!!! Тематические фото!!! и... люблю я ЧБ!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Санечка*,
 Мне тоже нравятся ч\б. Поэтому пытаюсь так обрабатывать..

----------


## Санечка

> нравятся ч\б. Поэтому пытаюсь так обрабатывать..


на самом деле это проще... в ЧБ всё выглядит ярче, как ни странно... и лучше, и качественней!!

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
 Интересно ... вот так повстречаться лицом к лицу с историческим лицом :smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Подмосковье. Я так люблю лес, которого у нас практически нет.

[IMG]http://*********ru/750639m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/743471m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/741423m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Санечка*,
 Я вчера показывала обработанные фотографии. И что интересно - в кабинете было 3 человека - 2 молодые женщины и одна в возрасте. Так вот молодым очень понравились ч/б, а вот третья женщина сказала, что не любит их, потому что все ее фотографии ч/б. Как бы молодость ее черно-белая... Вот так ..

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/722991m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/721967m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/778286m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
В прошлом году была в Новочеркасске - красивый город! так много молодёжи и так...чисто! везде цветы! а как цвели абрикосы!!! мы как раз попали в апреле :smile:
В Ростове тоже побывали. Хотели заглянуть в Аксайские пещеры, но...побоялись...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оленька, Я живу немного в другой климатической зоне. У нас степь, сейчас она вся выжжена солнцем. Деревья уже стали сбрасывать высохшие листья. Люблю степь весной.Яркую, нарядную.

[IMG]http://*********ru/720953m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/778296m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/779320m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/773176m.jpg[/IMG]

А Новочеркасск я тоже люблю. Я там жила 3 года. Это город моей юности. В нем я встретила свою судьбу.

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
 Аллочка, а вот моя любимая берёзовая роща 
(км в 10 от того места, где я живу). 
Очень люблю здесь побродить, поразмышлять...
здесь и стихи пишутся :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/769080.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оль, красота какая.. Погулять бы здесь... И никуда не спешить...

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
>  Оль, красота какая.. Погулять бы здесь... И никуда не спешить...


Вот поэтому я сюда и езжу :smile: частенько на велосипеде. Здесь так дышится легко и если грустно, то погуляешь здесь, через какое-то время ощущаешь, что природа как разговаривает с тобой, снимает эту печаль, даже боль...приезжешь домой новым человеком. Остаётся чувство - словно с добрым другом поговорила... :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/754815m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/747647m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/746623m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/751743m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веселая Нотка

Я тоже любитель пофотографировать..:rolleyes: Иногда после работы еду и фотографирую облака...как, например, сегодня... :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/745423m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/742351m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/743375m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/736207m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/733135m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/730063m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/731087m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Весёлая Нотка*,
 Здорово.. Я тоже обожаю облака фотографировать. Они такие красивые и необыкновенные. Воздушные...

----------


## Веселая Нотка

*Украденное солнце*

[IMG]http://*********ru/765682.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/779793m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ledi

> Украденное солнце


:biggrin: И у меня украденное было в Шанхае :biggrin: /одно единственное облако было,а что из этого вышло :eek: \

[IMG]http://*********ru/774699.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ledi

> одно единственное облако было,а что из этого вышло


А до этого было вот так 

[IMG]http://*********ru/843159.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mrwoody

Вид из окошка гостиницы :)
[IMG]http://*********ru/788749m.jpg[/IMG]

Ночной парк
[IMG]http://*********ru/791821m.jpg[/IMG]

Жабёнок
[IMG]http://*********ru/847116m.jpg[/IMG]

Просто хищник
[IMG]http://*********ru/845068m.jpg[/IMG]

Берегись кись
[IMG]http://*********ru/851212m.jpg[/IMG]

Мороз за туманом
[IMG]http://*********ru/835852m.jpg[/IMG]

Пошмелье
[IMG]http://*********ru/829708m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Пошмелье


Надо же, как звучит!  :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/786706.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/787730.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## Alenajazz

Восход в Керчи.

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/831804m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/796988.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/794841m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/796888.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/798936.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/845022m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/837854m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/823518.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оль, какое чудо!!!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 27 секунд*
[IMG]http://*********ru/809182m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
>  Оль, какое чудо!!!


Аллочка, это моя дочура - любит очень цветы и животных :smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Красавица!

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка, как же мне приятны Ваши слова! спасибо Вам :smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/846946.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Я тоже обожаю облака фотографировать. Они такие красивые и необыкновенные. Воздушные...


Нашла среди своих летних фото:

[IMG]http://*********ru/836451.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ledi

Вот такого неба, как над моим родным городом /в Казахстане/ я ещё нигде не видела. :rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/788139m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/802475m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Вот такого неба, как над моим родным городом /в Казахстане/ я ещё нигде не видела.


Небо Средней Азии может быть только в Средней Азии!!!

----------


## oleg99

> Небо Средней Азии может быть только в Средней Азии!!!


100%!!-На Чарваке,в небо ночью уставишься..как в обсерватории-"звёзды-пальцем тронь"(Ю.ЛОЗА "дейган"-сказал)))-(жаль фотка дневная)
[IMG]http://*********ru/837292.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ledi

> 100%!!-На Чарваке,в небо ночью уставишься..как в обсерватории-"звёзды-пальцем тронь"(Ю.ЛОЗА "дейган"-сказал)))-(жаль фотка дневная)


*oleg99*,
Красотища!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oleg99

> Красотища!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Kez 06:  :Thank You2: ..теперь уже ..далеко...
-"как молоды(счастливы) мы были.... :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*oleg99*,
 Когда  взберёшься  на средний Чимган  то видно Чарвакское водохранилище.  Мне было тогда лет 11...  фотография осталась только в памяти.  Красота! И ещё...
Чимганские горы, сай, арча и огромное поле красное от маков.

----------


## oleg99

> Когда взберёшься на средний Чимган то видно Чарвакское водохранилище


:rolleyes: могу представить..,но на горных лыжах(к своему стыду и сожалению) не научился..так сказать..а,"нишолло"-научимся,какие наши годы..после 40 жизнь токо начинается..:biggrin:




> Мне было тогда лет 11...


а мне  22-и 23..-2 раза дикарями-с палатками ездили туда отдыхать,-куча позитивных эмоций и впечатлений!!!
токо вода была почему-то не такая, а вот такая..:smile:
потом "мустакиллик"-независимость..как-то не до этого(отдыха) было.. :Ha:  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## regata

а сколько свадеб там было сыграно...самый лучший кукнар в чайничках...)))))))))))))))
да, небо ночью бархатное... :Ok:

----------


## Ledi

> Вот такого неба, как над моим родным городом /в Казахстане/ я ещё нигде не видела.


*Мусянечка!!!!!!!!*
Ты помнишь нашу "колючку" ? :wink:

Вопрос ко всем!
Как вы думаете для кого и для чего поставили этот памятник?

----------


## regata

еще кусочек Узб.:smile:
Наша Наташа...удивительный ч-к, женственная, в то же время с крепким характером)) органично поет джаз..

[IMG]http://*********ru/834230.jpg[/IMG]

вся сессия с ней получилась очень солнечной, в бликах, незря она нур.. :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/822966.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> *Мусянечка!!!!!!!!*
> Ты помнишь нашу "колючку" ? :wink:
> 
> Вопрос ко всем!
> Как вы думаете для кого и для чего поставили этот памятник?


это звезда?

----------


## Kliakca

*regata*,это же Наталья Нурмухамедова. :Vah: 
А разве она на форуме???

----------


## regata

> *regata*,это же Наталья Нурмухамедова.
> А разве она на форуме???


:biggrin:нет, она в Москве)))

----------


## Kliakca

> Чимганские горы


[IMG]http://*********ru/795318.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ledi

> это звезда?


*regata*,
 Это звёзды :wink:

----------


## Skadi

Дочь вдруг воспылала любовью к ... спортивному залу...который теперь чередуется со сценой...:eek:

[IMG]http://*********ru/848585.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oleg99

> кукнар в чайничках.


 и ещё много чего хорошего..сразу и не расскажешь..
-а мне вот ссылочка пришла токо что..от товарища  по Узб-ну))
http://rutube.ru/tracks/821788.html?...c3eb8800033ff0
не совсем к месту..-но всё-же))

----------


## Kliakca

> Это звёзды


Кассиопе́я (лат. Cassiopeia) — незаходящее созвездие Северного полушария неба.
В 21.00  небо становилось чёрным и звёзды были, как на ладошке.
Очень любила смотреть на млечный путь из миллиона мелких звёздочек, которые делили небо на паполам. А когда с Байканура запускали ракеты, то их ступени отделялись над моей головой и небо озарялось разноцветным сиянием!!!
Разве это можно забыть??? 
Млечный путь я видела только в Узбекистане.

----------


## Ledi

> А когда с Байканура запускали ракеты, то их ступени отделялись над моей головой и небо озарялось разноцветным сиянием!!!
> Разве это можно забыть???


*Kliakca*,
А где ты жила, что и у вас тоже /и у нас тоже :wink:/  были видны отделяющиеся ступени ракеты?

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Вопрос ко всем!
> Как вы думаете для кого и для чего поставили этот памятник?


И эти машинки тоже относятся частично к этому памятнику.Как вы думаете для чего такие машинки нужны? :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

Я родилась в Узбекистане, в мраморном городе, который назвали в честь великого поэта Алишера Навои! Между Бухарой и Самаркандом. :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/815816m.jpg[/IMG]



> Как вы думаете для чего такие машинки нужны?


Амфибии. :Aga:

----------


## Ledi

> в мраморном городе, который назвали в честь великого поэта Алишера Навои!


 :Vah: 
Была я в вашем городе :wink:/ правда очень давно/, родственники там у меня живут :smile:
До сих пор не забуду жару за 50 C° :eek:

----------


## Kliakca

> родственники там у меня живут


На какой улице?


> До сих пор не забуду жару за 50 C°


А мне нравилось!!! Одежды не надо, шорты, сланцы и на озеро!!!
Деньги тратить не надо, витаминов море растёт прям на улице!!!

----------


## Ledi

> На какой улице?


Очаково д. 26




> Одежды не надо, шорты, сланцы и на озеро!!!


:biggrin: Я на том озере так сгорела, что с меня кожа пластами слезала :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Амфибии.


:biggrin:  :Aga:  По степи ныряют :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Я на том озере так сгорела, что с меня кожа пластами слезала


:biggrin:
Надо было утром до 11.00 загарать и после 19.00
Не ты первая, многие через это прошли, а я привыкшая была, люблю ту жару и скучаю. Теперь нет того Навои, всё чужое.:frown:



> Очаково д. 26


А я на Северной д.13, радом с Домом Советов.До озера только лесополосу перейти, 5 минут ходьбы.

----------


## oleg99

А что,девчонки,-ссылочка в стиле Володарского(переводчика видеофильмов 80-х) не "торкает"?-http://rutube.ru/tracks/821788.html?...c3eb8800033ff0
Я смеялся.._может это сугубо мужской юмор?:smile:
-тогда попробуйте эту-
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v876340f73d:wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

*oleg99*,
 А я знаю, что такое ланжерон. Запомнила, потому, что слово красивое!:biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> я знаю, что такое ланжерон


Уважаемый "кондуктор",-может лучше про "редуктор"?:wink:
_ _ _ _  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
в оригинале-так:"ув. ред-ор,мож. луч. про реактор?-про любимый лунный трактор,.-ведь нельзя-же год подряд!;-)то у них руины лают,то собаки говорятВ,С,ВЫСОЦКИЙ)))
*Alenajazz*,
 про ланжерон-"младец"..а покататься?!ДДа с ветерком))):wink::biggrin:
-как те подруги-на видео?!-если смотрела,-обрати внимание на ту "мамульку"-неопределённого возраста,которая перевернулась,-ёбн.вшись правым бортом об ворота..-будь моя воля,-Я-б её буквой "ЗЮ" на хлопковые плантации,-хлопочек вручную собирать.. :Vah:  :Ha: 
-глядишь-через 2-3 месяца-похудела-бы,-кило на 10!_тогда садись(её дивизию)-за ру(б)ль-учись стрелять метко..:biggrin::biggrin:
 и ездить точно..

----------


## Alenajazz

> а покататься?


Машину не вожу, слишком темпераментная, орать вечно из окна буду на кого-нибудь тупорогого :Aga:  Да и неинтересно мне всё это, лишнее напряжение. Я на работе постоянно в напряжении, чтобы никто из детей травму не получил (когда трюковая часть начинается)
Всех потенциальных водителей в спорт отдавать надо, чтобы координация была :Aga:

----------


## oleg99

> Всех потенциальных водителей в спорт отдавать надо, чтобы координация была


-эт точно..да если б-только да кабы..-жили б мы в стране не дураков а гениев!
-а так,-имеем что имеем..всё продаётся и покупается..:frown:

----------


## Alenajazz

Это я в Коктебеле детям "отравляю" детство, а потом отправляюсь на морскую прогулку к потухшему вулкану:biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> отправляюсь на морскую прогулку к потухшему вулкану


-держись крепче,-впереди,по правому борту-скалы..-голову береги!!:wink:



> детям "отравляю" детство


-пожалуй,-это лучше,чем взрослым -зрелость.."/ввах!-сказал Я"/ :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> это лучше


Работа такая...

----------


## Вадимыч

Ланжерон-это в Одессе :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ланжерон-это в Одессе



А подвеска - это украшение:biggrin:

----------


## Вадимыч

А это,извини,через "О"

----------


## Alenajazz

*Вадимыч*,
 Ты прав, конечно, в данном случае "лонжерон" Глазоньки не видят уже ничего, почти сплю...

----------


## regata

> *regata*,
>  Это звёзды :wink:


Тань, поисковик рассказал, что такое памятник-колючка :Ok: 



> и ещё много чего хорошего..сразу и не расскажешь..
> -а мне вот ссылочка пришла токо что..от товарища  по


:biggrin:
Олег, смотрел Южное Бутово со Светлаковым в воскр.?...

----------


## oleg99

Динара,-да нет..не в курсах был..она что-по воскресеньям выходит?
-надо будет пошукать в программе,_ 
тогда есчо одно "кинишко" на любителя))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghnz9...eature=related

----------


## Daddy777

сколько тут узбеков!
салям алейкум земляки! :smile:

----------


## oleg99

Малейкум-ассалом))


> салям алейкум земляки


-Привет *Daddy777*,
 -винца нальёте? :rolleyes:
-дионис-красное-крепкое..-ЭХХ-жалко делишки есть
-но вечерком-"моно"..еси что.. :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Daddy777

> -но вечерком-"моно"..еси что..


всегда рад. но с утра тоже... не употребляю :wink:

----------


## regata

> Динара,-да нет..не в курсах был..она что-по воскресеньям выходит?
> -надо будет пошукать в программе,_ 
> [/URL]


в воскр,на 1-м, в 23.00
клева... :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Очаково д. 26


Танюша, я голову сломала где эта улица? Пиво такое знаю, а улицу...
Очилова может быть? Названа в честь погибшего милиционера, который пытался квартиру, начинённую взрывчаткой, разминировать. Седьмой микрорайон?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> А я знаю, что такое ланжерон.


А я знаю где эти четыре лонжерона крепятся к днищу.:wink:



> А подвеска - это украшение


Нет, это диск с покрышкой - украшение передней или задней подвески.:biggrin:


> сколько тут узбеков!
> салям алейкум земляки!


Ганс, нихт ферштейн???:biggrin:

----------


## Daddy777

> Ганс, нихт ферштейн???


ничо, научим бельмесать :wink:

----------


## Ledi

> Танюша, я голову сломала где эта улица? Пиво такое знаю, а улицу...
> Очилова может быть?


*Kliakca*,
 :biggrin: Точно - Очилова  :Aga: , это я наверно ночью о пиве Очаково думала :biggrin:


> Тань, поисковик рассказал, что такое памятник-колючка


*regata*,
 :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> ничо, научим бельмесать


Рахмат...

----------


## regata

вчера "отстрелила" такое чудо..)
[IMG]http://*********ru/832087.jpg[/IMG]

это сильнейший гитарист, с которым моя группа имеет счастье сотрудничать, Вадим Коннов. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/817751.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/816727.jpg[/IMG]

тэппинг.. жаль, что не слышно на фотографии)) было потрясающе!
[IMG]http://*********ru/807511.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/835182.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/892218.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/852318.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Парад невест

[img]http://*********ru/861521m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/854353m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/852305m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/853329m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/858449m.jpg[/img]

 [img]http://*********ru/911696m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/912720m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/916816m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
 Невесты - всегда красиво и позитивно! Сердце радуется!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Ой, Ален, пришлось мне вчера за ними побегать.. Вернее - впереди них.))

----------


## janet

[IMG]http://*********ru/856212.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 24 секунды*
Солнышко в руках!

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/859347m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/899089.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/887824.jpg[/IMG]
этот закат я подсмотрела в Швеции

[IMG]http://*********ru/890896.jpg[/IMG]
А так солнышко прощалось со мной в Крыму этим летом (на Тамадее)

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/87539m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********org/87379m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Umka

*Skadi*,
 очень качественные сюжеты, близко к профи
какой у Вас аппарат, если не секрет?

----------


## Nikol

Вид с моего балкона на Волгу 

Летом

[IMG]http://*********org/96200.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/82888.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/89032.jpg[/IMG]

Зимой

[IMG]http://*********org/88008.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/74696.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/68552.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вадимыч

> Вид с моего балкона на Волгу


Где-то я видел что-то похожее...

----------


## Nikol

> Где-то я видел что-то похожее...


Я даже догадываюсь где...

А это рассвет сегодня...

[IMG]http://*********org/108515.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skif

Такой вот гололёд был у нас недавно ....

[IMG]http://*********org/279814m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/284934m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/283910m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/277766m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/263430m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/266502m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## overload

Хорошая тема, топикстартеру большой респект!
Могу и я пять копеек...

Сегодня вернулся из Ярославля. Фотик был средний, мороз - далеко несредний, но в Ярике я никогда не был, несмотря на бурную гастрольную юность. Никакой цели, снимая, не преследовали, просто дёргали на мыльницу то, что казалось интересным. Итак, поехали.

Вокзал Ярославля. Проектировал его Настин дед.



В центре Ярославля дома,как в Питере - единым фасадом:



"В уездном городе N. было столько банков и магазинов по продаже золота и железных дверей, что можно было подумать, что люди в уездном городе N рождаются лишь для того, чтобы открыть счёт в банке, накупить на все деньги золота и тут же скрыться с ним за тяжёлыми железными дверями...".

 

Это, кстати, всё одна и та же улица.
Ну, а среди банков встретился и такой:



Для полного счастья не хватает "Ведромбанка" и "Лопатойбанка".
Вообще вывески в Ярославле иногда весьма озадачивают. Например, над этой я долго ломал голову:



Я думал, что Самое Главное Здание Ярославля - это мэрия... я ошибался.



Это - Правительство Ярославской области. А вот мэрия - здание рангом "вельми понеже":



И ещё поразило отсутствие возле начальственных домов дорогущих иномарок. Зато много "Волг". Неудивительно - город на Волге всё же.
Больше, чем золотых магазинов в Ярославле, наверное, только церквей и соборов. Такого их количества я доселе не видел нигде. Даже здание областного Правительства окружают их, как минимум, 4:

 

Продолжение далее.

----------


## overload

Иногда часовни можно встретить прямо во дворах. И, главное, все работают (ну, или на реставрации).



Вот ещё церковно-соборная тематика. Повторюсь, их там так много, что запоминать их названия просто бессмысленно - если, конечно, не ставить это как самоцель.

  

Ну и, конечно, Кремль:

  

Конечно, всю эту красоту лучше смотреть летом... ну, уж пока кума соберётся - кум уберётся.
Ещё интересная фишка:



Возможно, на соседних улицах и прятались "Китае-буфет" с "Америко-рюмочной" - не знаю, я туда не ходил.

Ротонда, в которой, как в Москве, молодожёны вешают замки:

 

Окончание следует.

----------


## overload

Это не вывеска такая, это ракурс такой...



И откуда они узнали, что я служил в армии?..



Вход в туалет. Кстати, вход 5 рублей! (сравните с Москвой - и сразу станет ясно, почему Ярославль гораздо чище столицы).



Просто природа...

  

Волга вся во льду, угадывается по берегам, пристаням и рыбакам:



Правда, это не совсем пристань (точнее, совсем не пристань) - это гостиница такая. Плавучая.

А в этом доме (бывшем госпитале), как мне сказали, умер Андрей Болконский. Я засомневался, но ярославцам всё же виднее:



Ну, и напоследок - вот такое дереффце (тоже хотелось, как и оно, в спячку впасть - так замёрз в конце прогулки).



Аллес. Вроде всё.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Вокзал Ярославля. Проектировал его Настин дед.


Насчёт этого я выразился не вполне точно. Естественно, главное здание вокзала было построено очень давно, и не им. Дед проектировал, судя по всему, технические дела там. Во всяком случае, он очень долго был начальником этого самого вокзала.

----------


## sadchi

Сочи...
[IMG]http://*********org/269352m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/319531m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/320555m.jpg[/IMG] 
Тяжела и неказиста...:-)))......................................Зимнее море
[IMG]http://*********org/325675m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/323627m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/324651m.jpg[/IMG]
Вид на море с балкона....................................Смерчи...до........................................после
[IMG]http://*********org/313387m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/314411m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/312363m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Steffi

Господи!Какие классные фотографии!Какие Вы молодцы!

----------


## Steffi

Недавно по городу ехала и увидела рекламу на машине не удержалась,сделала фото

----------


## Steffi

[IMG]http://*********org/336195m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Steffi

А это в Крыму.
[IMG]http://*********org/333123m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Solнечная

А я тоже увлекаюсь фотографией, вот что получается иногда...
[IMG]http://*********org/390339m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/377027m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/383171m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/381123m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## frontovik

пикинез Бакс       снимал сын 10 лет.......

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/423367m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/417223m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/404935m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/398791m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник



----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/448684m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Пару дней назад ... дочь ... летает

[IMG]http://*********org/421074.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> дочь ... летает


Добавим пару штрихов...

[IMG]http://*********org/456933m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
Паша  :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## irinka26

Вот посмотрите какие фото получились у меня
[IMG]http://*********org/419558.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/415462.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/409318.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alemix14

а мы вот так детей на дачу возим:
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Alemix14

[IMG][/IMG]а это - Карелия

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## zakharchenko

какая красота!!!

----------


## Edgars

не зря ведь говорят, что нужно быть ближе к природе :Ok:

----------


## люда43

Я тоже полюбила фотографировать,вот выложу пока немного,а потом еще...
птичка попозировала!
[IMG]http://*********org/553087.jpg[/IMG]
 Улица наша зимой,какая чистая,белая!
[IMG]http://*********org/565361.jpg[/IMG]
А это  цветочки разные!
[IMG]http://*********org/564337.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/544881.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Пчелка на работе!
[IMG]http://*********org/524401.jpg[/IMG]
"Ах! Какой я желтенький!"
[IMG]http://*********org/586864.jpg[/IMG]
А это мой цветочек!
[IMG]http://*********org/559216.jpg[/IMG]
"Вот так коромысло,над домом моим повисло!"
[IMG]http://*********org/553072.jpg[/IMG]
Ежик в гости заглянул!
[IMG]http://*********org/537712.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

А тут еще ближе!
[IMG]http://*********org/575603.jpg[/IMG]
А это второй цветочек !
[IMG]http://*********org/564339.jpg[/IMG]
Ягодки черешенки!
[IMG]http://*********org/585842.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

"Крылатые качели,летят,летят,летят..."
[IMG]http://*********org/562290.jpg[/IMG]
А это наша Мусенька 
[IMG]http://*********org/533618.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наташа1974

спасибо за красоту, еж просто как живой. так близки  что можно все увидеть. Молодец!!

----------


## люда43

Спасибо,за теплые слова!! А ежик живет у меня в дровничке,детвора моя увидела и мы его стали прикармливать ,ставили  ему в малинке блюдечко с молочком все время,ему оно очень понравилось,а потом как-то забыли это сделать ,вот он сам к нам пришел за своим молочком! Бегал,бегал у всех на виду,просто замельтешил,выпросил свое,а я сбегала за фотоаппаратом и щелкнула !

----------


## Mapk

Всем привет, искал где спросить, решил здесь, насколько зависит качество камеры для не профессионала и с чего лучше начать?? оч буду благодарен за помощь

----------


## overload

*Mapk*,
 Скажу сразу: камеры до 12 000 рублей снимают одинаково.
До 20 000 - смотри объектив, чем шире дырка - тем лучше. На мегапиксели не покупайся: дырка 23 и 100 мегапикселей хуже, чем дырка 57 и 5 мегапикселей. Дырка - это размер линзы объектива.
Выше 21 000 - это ближе к профи, тут советов будет столько же, сколько и мнений (хотя в данном контексте это одно и то же).

Вот такой вот косматый облак надо мной кочует сегодня...

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1118224m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

А вот что я видела вчера в небе

[IMG]http://*********ru/1154068m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Айсидора

Фотографии прелестные!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Спасибо всем.

А я вот к спектаклю "Яблочный спас " делала коллажи - посмотрите, что получилось.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1125094m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1147640m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenkabar

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1225013m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Юляся

:Aga: http://http://files.mail.ru/B0TZ7Y[/URL] Здраствуйте, я хочу вставить фото, но не знаю, как сделать ?!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Юляся*,
  Посмотрите вот здесь. 
Там все подробно показано и рассказано.. Наглядно, так сказать

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1212562m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1179794m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1201298m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## elchka

Такие хорошие работу у всех, загляденье просто. Очень красиво.

----------


## Skadi

Сфотографировала дня 2-3 назад. Очень понравилась эта картинка!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1217552.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## Skadi

Однажды на природе получился вот такой кадр...
Там видна наша машина :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1203799.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## pedagog

*Спасибо за Остановленную... Красоту...*
Я с вами... 
*Кавказ, Парапланы...*[IMG]http://*********ru/1269422.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Глядя вперёд, казалось, что 
въезжаем в какое-то царство облачное...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1272537.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1266393.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1247961.jpg[/IMG]

А потом вдруг появилась вот такая...'птичка' 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1302232.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Вот немного сегодня птичек пощелкала!
Охотничий фазан!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1275439.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1269292.jpg[/IMG]
Уточки!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1249836.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1291823.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*Идя с работы, я всегда сажусь отдохнуть под этими каштанами*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1279546.jpg[/IMG]

*они везде... над головой...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1266234.jpg[/IMG]

_и под ногами..._

[IMG]http://*********ru/1260090.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Вот нашла у себя фото нашей любимицы
[IMG]http://*********ru/1310283.jpg[/IMG]
А это коровки пришли на фотосессию!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1262155.jpg[/IMG]
Сколько яблочек было потом!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1247819.jpg[/IMG]
какие синие красивые эти гиацины!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1304138.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1363347m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1355155m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1346963m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Из серии "Дорожные снимки" 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1313032.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## androma

Родные просторы...

----------


## люда43

"Счастливая мама"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1374090.jpg[/IMG]
Сытые детки!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1330058.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

аромат..
[IMG]http://*********ru/1348464.jpg[/IMG]
бархатные  глазки...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1343344.jpg[/IMG]
испанские  маки
[IMG]http://*********ru/1334128.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

последние подгляделкиэто  было  вчера  вечером....
на  речке
[IMG]http://*********ru/1348183.jpg[/IMG]
дорога  на  закат
[IMG]http://*********ru/1337943.jpg[/IMG]
июньский закат
[IMG]http://*********ru/1335895.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

облачная  уточка
[IMG]http://*********ru/1326679.jpg[/IMG]
сквозь  асфальт
[IMG]http://*********ru/1332823.jpg[/IMG]
июньская секунда
[IMG]http://*********ru/1368662.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

Кусочек осени. Финский залив...

----------


## Олеч

всего по немножку

залив

Петропавловская крепость

с любимым мужем

ну и хватит , а то я вас уже наверно утомила своими фотками :Oj:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Такой июньский закат у нас. Облака как будто кисточкой размыли.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1375859.jpg[/IMG]
*Скалы как будто расчесали.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1359475.jpg[/IMG]
*После дождя. Чуть не наступила на кроху.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1337971.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

во новые  подглядки
буквы  и  орнаменты  природы....
[IMG]http://*********ru/1392701.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1396797.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Рано утром, сижу на балконе, пью кофе. Чувствую, кто-то следит за мной. 
На моём стареньком алоэ чудище сидит и усами шевелит. 
Я с детства боюсь таких насекомых угрожающего вида. Но самое прикольное было, когда он начал лапкой свой носик вытирать. 
Жаль не смогла запечатлеть, как это он делает.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1407916.jpg[/IMG]
Сегодня у нас гала-концерт - открытие Международного фестиваля молодых исполнителей. 
Опять же сижу на балкон и слушаю Ю. Антонова совершенно бесплатно (видеть не обязательно) зато любуюсь на луну  звёзды.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1389484m.jpg[/IMG]
Группа быстрого реагирования «Единая Россия». 
НЕ СМЕЙТЕСЬ! Эти бабушки (я лично с ними беседовала) с большим удовольствиям дружинят по улицам города, выявляя малолеток после 22.00, оказавшихся без присмотра. 
Им всем от 65 и выше. Но они такие оптимистки, а главное чувствуют свою нужность. 
А это для стариков очень важно.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1408940.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

[IMG]http://*********ru/1408952m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1425339.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1409979.jpg[/IMG]
Сейчас во многих городах стоит жара.И я решила немного вас охладить:biggrin:.Немножко зимы.
 Снегири( с каждым годом снегирей всё меньше и меньше....а к нашему окошку прилетала стайка из 5 снегирей!!! Здесь не все....да и видно не очень хорошо...но рассмотреть можно!
И чёрный дрозд ( он к нам каждый день прилетал под окна и смотрел на нас:smile:)
Пы.Сы . спец. сделала фото побольше размером ( чтобы птичек было видно) :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

Фотки сделаны совсем недавно - дня два назад.
Из машины

[IMG]http://*********ru/1431548.jpg[/IMG]

Это было часов в 5 утра.
Так начинался восход солнца.
Жаль, мы не были на вершине какого холма -
вот откуда бы снимать!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1395708.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Вот какой мост есть в Москве.
Сначала мы ехали против солнца,
и мост выглядел таким

[IMG]http://*********ru/1386494.jpg[/IMG]

Когда мы ехали назад,
оказалось, что мост красный!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1384446.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Всем доброго дня! Мои фотовпечатления...

Это на трассе Киев - Москва:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1441542m.jpg[/IMG]

Санаторий "Марьино":
[IMG]http://*********ru/1385222m.jpg[/IMG]

То же "Марьино" только вид с набережной:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1390342m.jpg[/IMG]

Цветочные клумбы на территории - это просто буйство красок и неописуемый восторг!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1437465m.jpg[/IMG]

Ещё один вид санатория (на этот раз из парка):
[IMG]http://*********ru/1439513m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Продолжу... Немного из истории этой поездки: совсем рядом с нами находится санаторий "Марьино", находящийся в ведомстве Управления делами Президента РФ,  в свое время этот санаторий получил статус Центра реабилитации космонавтов... Места необыкновенно красивейшие, отдых по высочайшему разряду, рыбалка, охота... Если бываю там, то исключительно по работе... А тут встретили делегацию из Белгородского Управления по культуре, которые приехали в нам на экскурсию, заехала домой за фотоаппаратом и вперед!

Ротонда расположена на острове посреди озера:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1402649m.jpg[/IMG]

Местная живность:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1393433m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1400601m.jpg[/IMG]

Попутчик:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1388313m.jpg[/IMG]

Теперь парочка попутчиков оседлали орла:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1389337m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну и снова ротонда:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1384217m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Красота, мимо которой не смогла пройти. Так ярко, сочно!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1398636m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1386348m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1438562.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1381219.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1437538.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Kliakca*,
Настя, а почему бы не показать фотки, где ты на них более крупным планом? Я никак не могу разглядеть тебя среди японочек. 
Вроде и ты, вроде и не ты...или хоть подчеркни ту, где ты .... помню, что у тебя были длинные волосы....ты их отрезала?
Говорю, как есть. Ничего личного.

________________

Недавно ездили в Новоиерусалимский монастырь.
Это фотки с видами главного собора - какой он внутри!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1402738m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1407858m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1405810m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1406834m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1395570m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

И ещё:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1398642m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1385330m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1386354m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1392498m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1390450m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1428341m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1378162m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

[IMG]http://*********ru/1409702m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1407654m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1425081m.jpg[/IMG]

это в Красной пещере- "Сердце пещеры"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1398438m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Сегодня набрала :rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1388217m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

[IMG]http://*********ru/1428152.jpg[/IMG] а у нас уже черничка поспела :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Олеч*,
Супер-черника!  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

Вчера вечером такое красивое небо
было перед грозой! Тёмно-синее с розовым...
Успела 'схватить' чуть-чуть...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1412807m.jpg[/IMG]

Ягода вовсю поспевает!
Такая у нас красная и белая смородина :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1402567m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1405639m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Снова, привет всем! А я позавчера на празднике была, "Ночь на Ивана Купала":

[IMG]http://*********ru/1432079m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1411599m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1413647m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1407503m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## laria

природа это здорово.

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1446328m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1496507m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Вчера поймала кое-что интересное!
Когда солнце играет с облаками,
то получается удивительное...

Это большой ракурс

[IMG]http://*********ru/1463798.jpg[/IMG]

А это поближе к просвету

[IMG]http://*********ru/1455606.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Вот такая у нас церкорвь!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1450195m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Наша охотница!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1492178.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

[IMG]http://*********ru/1489133.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1472749.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1459437.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

Кошмар!!!!Нам бы хоть третью долю этого дождя :frown:

----------


## Kliakca

> Kliakca,
> Настя, а почему бы не показать фотки, где ты на них более крупным планом?


Вы купили новые дротики и решили обновить мишень?
Я вообще-то выложила пейзаж "Тучное лето Парижа" и не думала, что в теме, где более 20 участников выкладывают пейзажи, храмы, цветочки, зверюшек, облака, памятники культуры вдруг потребуются  портретные фотографии крупным планом и эта привилегия выпадет именно мне...



> Вроде и ты, вроде и не ты...


Вообще-то не прилично задавать вопросы собеседнику стоя к нему спиной. Повернитесь на 180 градусов. Видите девочку с фотиком? Ну, вон ту, в белых шортиках, с камерой "CANON"? Ну вот видите и зачем было гадать на ромашке, только цветок испортили...



> помню, что у тебя были длинные волосы....ты их отрезала?


Волосы имеют свойство отрастать, а для них придумали резинки, заколки, булавки, ножницы, да и шея летом потеет...



> Говорю, как есть. Ничего личного.


А кто тогда попросил спровоцировать? Кому всё неймётся?
Проверенные временем и дружбой форумчане были оповещены за два месяца заранее. Кто смог, тот приехал, а кто не смог, тот принимал участие с помощью прямого моста и был в эпицентре событий. + просматривали сотни фотографий и видео с фестиваля крупным планом.
Кто не попал в этот список, уж извиняйте. Значит не судьба! Бывает...

Могу ещё одну фотку подбросить для попросивших пойти вас на этот шаг.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1454331.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фуксия

Конкурс "Супершкольница"

----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Фуксия



----------


## LINSLI

[QUOTE=Фуксия;2775769]

Очень понравилось :Ok:

----------


## Фуксия

Вот так мы нынче колядовали!

----------


## Фуксия

Окружная выставка нашего женского клуба "Сударушка"

----------


## Фуксия

А это работы других ДК.

----------


## Фуксия

А это мой любимец!!!!!!!!

----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Фуксия

Без комментариев...))))

----------


## Фуксия

КЕША

----------


## Фуксия

А вот такая у нас природа! Правда, красота?!!

----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Skadi

Это я снимала закат солнца на "Казанскую" - позавчера

[IMG]http://*********ru/1491694.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1498862.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

[IMG]http://*********ru/1504834m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1482306m.jpg[/IMG]
это  мы ездили с семьёй в г.Выборг. Поднимались на башню Св. Олафа. Вот вид с этой башни.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1452610m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1449538m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1494597m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1495621m.jpg[/IMG]
а последнее фото , это как раз , та самая башня (на реставрации)

----------


## lanka87

Очень красивые фотографии   :Aga:

----------


## Олеч

> Очень красивые фотографии


Да....но в фотографиях не передать всей той красоты.....там такая панорама....ммм...закачаешься!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

[QUOTE=Bella gente;2339259]Каштан, конечно.
Понравилось?

Фотографии это здорово! Стану вашей поклонницей!
Под самые красивые, необычные фоторафии всегда стихи пишу. ЭХ, люблю я искусство!
Удачи вам, и побольше интересных фотографий! :flower: 
Особенно мост понравился, фрагмент напомнил моё неданее сочинение))

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/651438m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/605416m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/590056m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фуксия

Как вам изделия!!??

----------


## Фуксия

Мои девчонки поют на праздновании дня поселка.

----------


## Фуксия

Лапти-лапоточки!!!

----------


## Фуксия

А вот показ изделий, связанных крючком.И такие мастерицы у нас есть!

----------


## Steffi

[IMG]http://*********ru/1620390m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1634373m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

закаты...

----------


## Steffi

[IMG]http://*********ru/1601212m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Steffi

[IMG]http://*********ru/1602236m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Steffi

[IMG]http://*********ru/1594044m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1618552m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

В начале июля увидела в небе вот это 
(хорошо, фотик был с собой :rolleyes:)

[IMG]http://*********ru/1668569.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1700156m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/829994m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/841258m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/836138m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oksi7771

Какая тема интересная. У меня цифровик появился неделю назад.
Мне тоже нравится снимать.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1671539m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1668467m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1653107m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1680754m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oksi7771

и еще немного

[IMG]http://*********ru/1678706m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1658226m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1650034m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oksi7771

[IMG]http://*********ru/1643890m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1697141m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1687925m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1680757m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oksi7771

Вот такой фонтан у нас заработал 30 августа

[IMG]http://*********org/677848m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kalerina

Какой красивый раздел форума! Здорово! Красота! :flower:

----------


## elena-perla

Хочу внести и свою лепту в эту темку. Это на Северском Донце этим летом...

----------


## elena-perla

> Как вам изделия!!??


Здорово!  :flower:  Может, тут еще и темку по вязанию открыть? Или я ее просто не заметила?

----------


## elena-perla

А вот еще: бескрайнее поле, рождение хлеба...

----------


## Олеч

без комментариев...
смотрите и наслаждайтесь, заряжайтесь положительными эмоциями :Ok:

----------


## Олеч

всяко-разно:rolleyes:

----------


## Олеч

маскировка насекомых

[/URL]три грушки-подружки

----------


## Олеч

цветы-цветочки

----------


## Олеч

царевна-лягушка:biggrin:

----------


## Олеч

ну и напоследок огонь....пусть в ваших сердцах ,он никогда не гаснет

надеюсь не утомила вас, своими фотографиями :Oj:

----------


## LINSLI

> надеюсь не утомила вас, своими фотографиями


Меня нет...интересно. Кое что взял для себя если не против?

----------


## Олеч

> Меня нет...интересно. Кое что взял для себя если не против?


конечно не против!!!Я даже догадываюсь что приглянулось:smile:

----------


## lumarus

*Олеч*,
 Очень красивые фотографии. Надеюсь я тоже скоро научусь фотографировать. Я записалась на курсы в Академию фотографии:rolleyes:

----------


## Олеч

> *Олеч*,
>  Очень красивые фотографии. Надеюсь я тоже скоро научусь фотографировать. Я записалась на курсы в Академию фотографии:rolleyes:


Люда, спасибо :Oj: .Но я никогда не училась фотографировать....просто я ооочень люблю фоткать :Aga: :biggrin:прямо больная до этого))))
Вот выучишься, потом меня будешь учить! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Олеч*,
Фотографировать небо - моя слабость. Спасибо за Ваши фотки на эту тему!  :Ok:

----------


## Олеч

> *Олеч*,
> Фотографировать небо - моя слабость. Спасибо за Ваши фотки на эту тему!


Да, природа необыкновенно красива...хорошо что есть такая штука как фотоаппарат :Ok:  можно запечатлеть...и любоваться .....

----------


## lumarus

*Олеч*,
 Оля тоже очень люблю фотографировать природу, а особенно детей:smile:

----------


## oksi7771

[IMG]http://*********ru/1678001m.jpg[/IMG]

Это я сфотографировала вчера. 


> Я записалась на курсы в Академию фотографии


Ну и нам дай несколько уроков. Я еще не очень хорошо могу фотографировать

у меня то вспышка не сработает, то фото мутное получается, то свет неправильно

падает и темное фото получается.

----------


## lumarus

*oksi7771*,
 Обязательно буду выкладывать уроки, с завтрешнего дня у меня начинаются курсы первой ступени:smile:

----------


## oksi7771

> Обязательно буду выкладывать уроки, с завтрешнего дня у меня начинаются курсы первой ступени


Будем ждать - спасибо и успехов в учебе.

----------


## Solнечная

Вот еще работы, которые сделала не так давно. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1761639m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1710436m.jpg[/IMG]
Ну и еще чуток баловства в фотошопе ))
[IMG]http://*********ru/1764711m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1762663m.jpg[/IMG]

PS: Критика принимается, вернее даже очень нужна!!!

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********org/759847m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/752679m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/743463m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



*Добавлено через 13 минут*

----------


## Валерьевна

Олеч! КРАСОТА! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Олеч

> Олеч! КРАСОТА!


 :Oj:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

это  Вам  подглядка   по  дороге  на  работу!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1723230m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1720158m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/1760115m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1751923m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## музыканша

фото сделано в детском саду. Люблю фотографировать детей.   http://*********ru/1754755.jpg, http://*********ru/1720963.jpg. По - моему они прекрасны (дети)

----------


## Миленка2

Да,музыканша,полностью с тобой согласна.Они непосредственные!Они настоящие!Такие фото глаз радуют!!!

----------


## Маргоshа

привет всем!
Я, конечно не профи, и даже не сказать, что увлекаюсь.
Но на эту страничку захожу регулярно, любуюсь.
Иногда ваши работы дейстуют, как релакс.
А сегодня такое настроение, хочу и вам показать свои фотки.
Это место, где живет мое сердце, моя душа.
К сожалению, в этом году не смогла туда выбраться...
Надеюсь вам понравится.

*Старая Гагра*


*Море Абхазии*


*Водопад в горах*


*Озеро в Пицунде*


*Буйволы*


*Стожок*


*Голубое озеро*

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Маргоshа*,

Очень понравилось. Особенно водопад красив.

----------


## Олеч

*Маргоshа*фотографии обалденные..... :Ok: так хочется на море....

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1772918m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Это вчерашний (теперь уже) закат!
Сначала он высветил верхушки деревьев.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1797904m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1802000m.jpg[/IMG]

Потом усилил свет

[IMG]http://*********ru/1786640m.jpg[/IMG]

Всего несколько секунд, и...солнце ушло за тучи

[IMG]http://*********ru/1818384m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Laurita

[IMG]http://*********ru/1815210m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1804970m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Сегодня хочу показать вам нашу красавицу Оку с того места,
с которого видел её Сергей Есенин. Село Константиново - родина Сергея - 
где мы были на 115-летнем юбилее замечательного русского поэта!
Стоим на высоком берегу и смотрим слева направо:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1828606m.jpg[/IMG]

Это чуть ближе

[IMG]http://*********ru/1811198m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1794814m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1783550m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1821425m.jpg[/IMG]

Чуть правее

[IMG]http://*********ru/1815281m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1786609m.jpg[/IMG]

И в-о-о-о-о-н куда убегает вправо

[IMG]http://*********ru/1781489m.jpg[/IMG]

Чуть приблизим

[IMG]http://*********ru/1777393m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Это лесенка вниз, к самой реке, 
если кто хочет побыть у воды
(мы как раз захотели!).
Лестница довольно крутая!
Возвращаться по ней назад
было очень даже не просто!
Ещё мы рано приехали, 
и на ступеньках видна изморозь

[IMG]http://*********ru/1789680m.jpg[/IMG]

Это у самой воды...почти

[IMG]http://*********ru/1812211m.jpg[/IMG]

Сначала было солнечно, 
но потом набежали облака, похолодало.
По снимкам видно даже, что цвет воды разный.

Празднество было распределено по всему селу
Константиново: на Сельской площади была выставка-ярмарка
народных промыслов и ремёсел. Я там приобрела
красивую большую корзину для пикника.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1786610m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1790706m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1782514m.jpg[/IMG]

Перед домом родителей Есенина
проходил музыкально-поэтический пролог
празднования под названием "Поэтическое сердце России".

[IMG]http://*********ru/1792757m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маргоshа

А это место, где мы любим отдыхать

----------


## Олеч

*Skadi* потрясающие фотографии!!!Спасибо... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Олеч*,
 Спасибо :smile: :flower: 

На одной из аллей была расположена 
выставка картин

[IMG]http://*********ru/1829622m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1832457m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1814025m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1796617m.jpg[/IMG]

По всей территории шло народное гулянье!
Всякие аттракционы, народные игры, катание
на лошадях....было очень весело!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1814260m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1827339m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1791499m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1772043m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> Сегодня хочу показать вам нашу красавицу Оку


Опачки... приватизаторы рязанские...:biggrin:
Приедешь - покажу тебе *нашу* красавицу Оку... :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> приватизаторы рязанские...


Обратил, таки, внимание на сей факт :wink:
Так и скажи, что приедешь в Константиново, а потом в Рязань :tongue:



> нашу красавицу Оку


Сравним, сравним  :Aga:

----------


## sadchi

Олечка! Какая Галинка большая уже! У меня все фотки, где она ещё маленькая! Найдётся парочка крупных планов из новых? :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Все фотографии замечательные! :Vah:  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*sadchi*,
 С удовольствием, Ольгуш! Только подскажи такой файлообменник, который размер фото не меняет, ок?  :flower:

----------


## Lotos Kay

Это мои, сделаны буквально недавно:


небо,ураганное облако, океан, самолет:




идем по облакам:


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

----------


## Lotos Kay

Вот такая небесная любовь:
(если перевернете картинку, то будет лучше видна надпись U + GOD = :) ) Ты +.......




И вот такие сердца дарит небо:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Lotos Kay*,
*Skadi*,
 Фотки классные!!!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Skadi

Вчера вышла из колледжа и...не смогла пройти мимо,
чтоб не запечатлеть такое в небе!
Какая геометрия!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1848562m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1896693m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1885429m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1882357m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1835253m.jpg[/IMG]

Чуть правее, и - снова улыбка солнца перед сном

[IMG]http://*********ru/1854709m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oksi7771

> Это мои, сделаны буквально недавно:


До чего ж красиво - супер. Надо же так сфотографировать. :Ok:

----------


## Lotos Kay

спасибо, *Оксаночка*, я стараюсь! Недавно фотография действительно стала одним из  моих любимых хобби.
Немного про животных:

Я не знаю, кусаются ли игуаны, но меня не укусили, сидеть рядом с ними было реально страшно и ....сожрали весь бутерброд.:)




Неизвестно, утки знали, рядом с чем они гуляли? Гриль был холодный, но голодный:


Вот такие красавчики приходили прямо на порог. Лягушка была огромных размеров, как средней величины детский мяч:



Море волнуется раз, море волнуется два,поре волнуется три, океанская ядовитая медуза замри:

----------


## Lotos Kay

Погреться на солнышке и игуанам приятно:

Вот так захочешь посадить цветочек, полезешь за органической земелькой в мешочек, а там.... сюрпраааайз! И пьешь валерьяночку, как водочку.

В траве сидел...лягушка, прожорливое брюшко:

А этого ребенка нашла у себя во дворе:

А эту красотулю родом из Африки и весом много-много килограммов во взрослом виде "добрые" люди просто выбросили рядом с проезжей частью. Хорошо, что есть Службы Спасения Животных. Мы ее туда доставили.... она нам правда всю машину то ли с радости, то ли с перепугу замочила.....

----------


## Lotos Kay

А это чудо я нашла сегодня:

Лягушка, наверное, рассказывала розе, что в прошлой жизни она была розой, поэтому имеет право тут находиться:

----------


## Lotos Kay

Это не белки, это крокодилки, так и наровят стырить что-то покушать:

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВЫЕ РИСУНКИ, ТАКИЕ ЗАГАДОЧНЫЕ МНЕ ОЧЕНЬ ПОНДРАВИЛОСЬ! СПАСИБО!

----------


## olya_via

Девочки. подскажите пожалуйста. как вставить фотографию в сообщение. У вас такие прекрасные фотки. хочется и свои показать.

----------


## Laurita

> Девочки. подскажите пожалуйста. как вставить фотографию в сообщение. У вас такие прекрасные фотки. хочется и свои показать.


Надо загрузить фото на http://*********ru/ и скопировать адрес в первой строке, потом нажать в сообщении на картинку "телевизор" (рядом с фотоплёнкой) и вставить туда адрес.

----------


## olya_via

> Надо загрузить фото на http://*********ru/ и скопировать адрес в первой строке, потом нажать в сообщении на картинку "телевизор" (рядом с фотоплёнкой) и вставить туда адрес.


Спасибо большое. Вот и мои фотки.

Горная река

[IMG]http://*********ru/1873429m.jpg[/IMG]

Домбай


[IMG]http://*********ru/1846805m.jpg[/IMG]

Закат

[IMG]http://*********ru/1837589m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Poletka

Берег "Байкала"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1877581m.jpg[/IMG]
          Река "Селенга", которая впадает в Байкал   
[IMG]http://*********ru/1836621m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

Девочки, фото природы супер! Спасибо большое за красоту!

----------


## MOPO

Красиво!!!!!!!!

----------


## Victorya

Всем привет, давно не отмечалась в темке...
Вот парочка последних:

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1960098m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1940642m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Laurita

[IMG]http://*********ru/1902814m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

Эти фото я сделала 2 дня назад, на концерте украинской рок-группы "Океан Эльзы". Изумительный, талантливый, музыкальный, пластичный, сексуальный, одновременно излучающий невероятную энергию, доброту и культуру, солист группы Святослав Вакарчук:

----------


## Lotos Kay



----------


## Lotos Kay

Это пару ссылок на видео с концерта( повисят 1-2 дня):
http://files.mail.ru/2FUZMT
http://files.mail.ru/5NGUOT

----------


## ALLA M

Фотографии с концерта

[IMG]http://*********net/60833m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/33185m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Какая тут красота напоявлялась! Давненько и я не заходила сюда!
Вот этот красавец расцвел во дворе у моей соседки!
[IMG]http://*********net/44006.jpg[/IMG]
А это моя доча привезла,когда  она ездила с подружкой и ее мамой в парк!
[IMG]http://*********net/23545.jpg[/IMG]
А этот снимок с Тамани(ездила с классом)
[IMG]http://*********net/58360.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/44024.jpg[/IMG]
А это чудо из апельсинов!
[IMG]http://*********net/35832.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Атамань!
В хате казака ,детей привели посмотреть ,как они кушают!
[IMG]http://*********net/3847.jpg[/IMG]
Эта красота тоже с Атамани!
[IMG]http://*********net/60185.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Вот такие замечательные казачки!
[IMG]http://*********net/28441.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Последний закат в октябре (вчера, 31)_

[IMG]http://*********net/62327m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/50039m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/55159m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Монастырское озеро 
наполнено особым очарованием
в любое время года!_

[IMG]http://*********net/23294m.jpg[/IMG]

_Даже по ночам в монастырях
никогда не гаснет свет,
рассеивая мрак и даря тепло!_

[IMG]http://*********net/6910m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********net/42474m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

Спасибо всем за фото, очень красивые! Слюнками захлебнулась, глядя на еду казака.:)
Объявляется конкурс на тему: Кто вырастил эти цветы на обычной улице и радует глаз проезжающих и идущих?
С разрешения хозяина дома сделаны эти фотографии и фото заднего двора. Это мужчина, девочки, одинокий въетнамский мужчина лет 75. 



георгины размером с человеческую голову:

----------


## люда43

Какая прелесть! Вот так мужчина! Да ему памятник при жизни надо из цветов!  шикарно,нет слов!! Фото класс!!!!спасибо глаза в восторге! :Vishenka 33:  :Viannen 28:

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********net/104761m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/71993m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

Когда видишь такие открытки с Днем Рождения, хочется жить долго-долго( _см.справа внизу_):

Вот такая собачья жизнь:


Аватар ( обратите внимание на размер человека рядом с деревом):


Кот не мой, меня пригласили к нему в гости:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ростовская осень. Фотографии мои, а музыка Олега Васильевича. Спасибо ему за нее.

----------


## LINSLI

*Алла и Александр*, мне очень понравилось. Смотрел ни раз...Просто, легко и не много грустно, а когда можно с наслаждением испытать грусть как не осенью. Спасибо!

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*, 
_Аленький, очень понравилась "Ростовская осень"!
Эх, умела б так, сделала б Рязанскую.....
Но пока могу показать то, что сделал мой сын на песню Шевчука.
Картинки подбирала я, а он всё монтировал
_

----------


## Victorya

А у нас сегодня такое небо было, что я фотик в руки и на фотосет...

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/114358.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/73398.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/121544.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Просто осень

[IMG]http://*********net/160747m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/152555m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/138219m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/168941m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/158693m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/184292m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/177124m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/172004m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/162788m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlanaber

Внук Данилка. А грибы собирал папа и дед.
[IMG]http://*********net/179911m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlanaber

А это сентябрьский урожай, края наши богаты на такие урожаи.
[IMG]http://*********net/156359m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маргоshа

Господи, и как вы это все переработали....

----------


## svetlanaber

Да, пришлось потрудиться, но сейчас меня не застать врасплох гостям, всегда под рукой угощение из грибочков.

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*, 
Аленький, мы снова с тобой совпали! 
Я тоже помещаю фотку с моей любимой 
церквушкой в нашем городе - XVIII век!
Очень изящная и нежная

[IMG]http://*********net/184938m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*, 
Олюш, а у нас новый храм открыли - святителя  Димитрия Донского. 7 ноября. Красивый получился.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*, в марте приедешь???? Конкурс мой в апреле (10 или 17, решается ещё)

----------


## Skadi

> новый храм открыли - святителя  Димитрия Донского


Аленький, за тобой фотка этого фрама! Ты же знаешь, как я их люблю!  :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*, 
Да, Ален. У меня сессия с 9 марта.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*, Оль, купола на последнем снимке - это с нового храма. В день открытия поздно вечером снимала. К сожелению, на освящение храма не смогли приехать, хотя и было приглашение. Очень сожалею об этом

----------


## Алла и Александр

Цветочки-дубочки.

[IMG]http://*********net/251335m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

*Victorya*, какие хорошие фотографии! Такой пейзаж красивый! А небо с облаками - аж дух захватило!

----------


## svetlanaber

Фотографировал муж.
http://*********net/207982.jpg

http://*********net/199790.jpg

[IMG]http://*********net/255073m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/248929m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/239713m.jpg[/IMG]

Речка Вятка
[IMG]http://*********net/227425m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/208993m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот такой кузнечик отдыхал с нами на речке.
[IMG]http://*********net/201825m.jpg[/IMG]

Кузнечик все в тень прятался от жары.
[IMG]http://*********net/261216m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Артисты ансамбля русских народных инструментов "Донцы"

[IMG]http://*********net/240176m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/31190m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Магия мостов*:

*На этом моменте люди завидуют птицам*:

----------


## Таня Л

Какие вы все молодцы, как здорово и красиво! У меня фото с людьми не получаются, больше букашки и таракашки нравятся :Smile3:   Если можно, кое что на ваш суд... Хочу себе на день рождения фотоаппарат подарить, может зря это все...

МОЙ КРАЙ

----------


## Таня Л

КРАСОТА В «МАЛОМ» ИЛИ «ГЛАЗАМИ ГЛАВНОГО НЕ УВИДИШЬ, ЗОРКО  ОДНО ЛИШЬ СЕРДЦЕ»

 
 
 
Как то так... :Blush2:

----------


## Laurita

[IMG]http://*********org/858002.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/867221.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/854933.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/859029.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## juliy

Последние фото - чудо! Просто удивительно как это у вас получается! Красота!!!

----------


## люда43

Фото обалденные!!! Птички просто потрясающие!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1993175m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1976791m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Мой рыжий котяра Оскар - любимец и баловень!
За ним можно по пятам ходить и снимать -
обожает позировать  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2017769m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

И я хочу показать своих любимцев
 :Blush2: 
[IMG]http://*********net/297195m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/283883m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/326890m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Таня Л*, обязательно покупайте себе фотоаппарат! Фотографии Ваши удивительные, очень нежные и романтичные! Спасибо Всем за фото тоже, они чудесные!

----------


## Lotos Kay

Вчера удалось заснять удивительный момент: после дождя была радуга и потом солнышко пошло спать. Высота 8.5 км над землей.



в лучах заходящего солнца - центр города(справа) и потом... только облака:

----------


## Lotos Kay

это не льдины - это просто облака:

между небом и... небом ( закат на высоте 8 км):

----------


## Lotos Kay

"неопознанные летающие объекты"  :Grin:  ( было сделано подряд несколько фото,но на этих через камеру сразу видела эти пятна):

----------


## PAN

> Мой рыжий котяра Оскар - любимец и баловень!
> За ним можно по пятам ходить и снимать -
> обожает позировать


Оля, у нас все так же, тока цвет лесной и зовут Васькой... :Yes4: 

Младший научный сотрудник Василий...
Хлебом не корми - дай залезть на стол и хоть краешек попы - но на клавиатуру... :Meeting: 

Это прям щаззз... :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********net/310984m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Сегодня утром...

Довольно редкое, но очень красивое зрелище - зимняя радуга...
На фото переливов цветовых не видно, но в целом впечатление можно составить... :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********net/313015m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/318135m.jpg[/IMG]

Фоткано с разных мест, но сейсас в фотошопе получилось составить картинку... :Vah:  
Тока провода слева... Но ничего - главное - воочию видно МОРОЗ... :Yahoo: 

[IMG]http://*********net/305847.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

Дом, стоящий на водопаде. Некоторые стены - части реальной скалы:



вид с балкона:


Прочитать об удивительном амер.архитекторе, построившим этот и другие свои уникальные творения, вы можете по этим ссылкам:
http://www.arteveryday.org/frank-lloyd-wright/
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...BE%D0%B9%D0%B4

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*, 
Паш, огромное СПАСИБО за чудо-радугу!!! Надо же, какая красота!!! Эх, как жалею, что меня там не было, чтоб наяву это видеть!!! Боже, какая красота!!!
Вот теперь верю, что ты - романтик  :Yes4:

----------


## Skadi

> Дом, стоящий на водопаде


А Вы сами там были? В этом доме? Сколько времени он стоит в этом месте? И как долго ещё простоит? Что говорит об этом сам архитектор?
Что касается оригинальности и красоты - всё очевидно!

----------


## Lotos Kay

> А Вы сами там были? В этом доме? Сколько времени он стоит в этом месте? И как долго ещё простоит? Что говорит об этом сам архитектор?
> Что касается оригинальности и красоты - всё очевидно!


Хмммм.... Это мои фото, сделаны несколько дней назад. Дом окончательно был достроен в 1938 году, по заказу одного очень богатого человека, бывшего владельца сетей магазинов США Эдгара Кауфманна. Архитектор Фрэнк Ллойд Райт постарался спроектировать этот дом для жилья по требованиям заказчика. Кауфманн жил там с женой и сыном с 1937 по 1963 год. С 1964 года дом открыт для посещения, как музей. Он был передан сыном Кауфманна в дар штату.

Дом строился в течение 3 лет. Все думали, что это будет последняя работа архитектора, т.к. на то время он уже вышел на пенсию и ему было около 70 лет.
Удивительно то, что архитектор использовал в строительстве такие приемы, которые никто до него не использовал. Дом прямо зависает над водопадом. Не дает ему упасть огромный перевес скалы и камней, которые удерживают конструкцию с противоположной стороны. К первому этажу сконструирована маленькая пристань, ступени из центральной комнаты ведут к ней вниз - к ручью, который движется от водопада. Это было желанием хозяина дома, который любил удить рыбу и хотел садиться в лодку прямо из своего дома. Пол и стены в доме - каменные, использован был натуральный камень и для стен. Камень на полу впитывает влагу, поэтому в комнатах лежат ковры, которые не задерживают влагу. Также на каждом этаже( всего 3) в комнатах есть камины и система водяного отопления. Вентиляция сконструирована архитектором так, что она естественная, без использования кондиционеров. С окна каждой комнаты открывается изумительный вид. Фотографировать в доме и на балконах посетителям запрещено. Последнее фото было сделано перед строгим замечанием экскурсовода.  :Smile3:  С балкона первого этажа прямо из под дома вы можете видеть водопад. Зрелище изумительное, жаль, я не смогла сфотографировать. :Grin: 

Фрэнк Райт проектировал все для этого дома - и мебель и декорирование. Только кухонные стулья не понравились жене Кауфманна и все варианты, которые он предлагал, она отвергала. Поэтому стулья в столовой были выбраны ею, они антикварные, и им больше 250 лет. 

Самый известный гость, который посетил хозяина дома и отдыхал там, был А.Эйнштейн. В доме сохранились все вещи и обстановка на 90%, как и было при его активной жизни. 

Кауфманн попросил подвести электричество к дому под землей.
Дом обошелся хозяину в 155.000$, в то время хорошие дома для жилья стоили 5.000$. 

Для обслуги был построен через год другой дом, рядом с этим, выше на утесе. Там же находилась и кухня. 

Меня поразили достаточно современные ванные комнаты и современный дизайн мебели и цветовой декор, который только недавно стал супер-популярен в Европе. Я увидела для себя только 1 комнату, где бы смогла пожить некоторое время. :Derisive:  Все немного холодное. Потолки низкие, коридоры узкие. Но это было желанием заказчика, он считал, что это оптимальная высота потолков для людей обычного роста, а коридоры узкие для того, чтобы не стоять в них и не болтать - он хотел. чтобы человек стремился заходить для общения в комнаты.

Рядом с домом, на высоте утеса, построен бассейн с водой, которая всегда имеет одну температуру круглый год, и наполняется естественным путем, из источников.

Думаю и надеюсь, что дом простоит еще очень долго.
(_спасибо за внимание, извините за длинный текст_ )

----------


## Skadi

> извините за длинный текст


Нет-нет, всё очень интересно! Читала с удовольствием - спасибо!   :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Lotos Kay*, 
Ксения, а какая температура в этом доме? Вы упомянули про камины на каждом этаже 
в комнатах...в каждой комнате есть камин?
Удивительной должна быть система отопления и очень сложной....

----------


## Skadi

Это было где-то за неделю до начала активного снега и морозов

[IMG]http://*********net/282366.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

> *Lotos Kay*, 
> Ксения, а какая температура в этом доме? Вы упомянули про камины на каждом этаже 
> в комнатах...в каждой комнате есть камин?
> Удивительной должна быть система отопления и очень сложной....


да, в каждой комнате по одной стороне дома есть камин. Задняя часть камина( стены дома) - настоящая скала. Но комнаты расположены очень интересно, т.е. в одной комнате - камин будет справа, в другой - слева, комнаты как бы по кругу центральной скалы или среза скалы, который служит и стеной дома. И там все сложно, если представить, в каком году это было построено - ванна, унитазы( извините, что снова про них :)))) ), душевые, это все встроено в камни, отделка декоративным камнем и блестящим металлом, на вид - практически современный "евроремонт"  :Smile3:  , только немного потрепанный временем и пользованием. "Еврошкафы" были придуманы еще тогда, не недавно.:)))) Обстановка в комнатах очень аскетичная, без лишних изяществ и деталей. Но использовался натуральный материал,видно, что очень высокого качества. В главной спальне хозяев( потом в ней в основном спала хозяйка дома) стоит над камином каменная скульптурка 14 века.)))))

На первом этаже мебель в основном светло-бежевого тона( текстиль) с очень яркими покрывалами, коврами, с узором модерн, сочетание цветов очень дерзкое, яркое. Мне очень понравились картины из металла( небольшие), в них вкреплены натуральные срезы камней и это все приставлено к окнам. Свет проходит через них и вы любуетесь натуральным свечением камней в металлической оправе. Такие камни сейчас продают, они популярны. У меня была мысль тоже подобие такой картины соорудить  :Smile3: , уж очень современно и круто смотрится.

Температура была, наверное, градусов 15- 16 на первом этаже, работал камин там. Но двери входа были открыты постоянн, люди выходили-заходили на балкон все время. 
Батареи закрыты красивыми деревянными решетками, как мы делали и закрывали чугунные батареи лет 15 назад.

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/893563m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

> [IMG]http://*********org/893563m.jpg[/IMG]


Какая прелесть.....сразу так лета захотелось...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Олеч*, 
А мне весны хочется ))
[IMG]http://*********org/898684m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Laurita

> Просто удивительно как это у вас получается!


Камера снимает сама, от датчиков движения. Стоит попасть животному или птичке в это поле, как она срабатывает.

----------


## Олеч

> *Олеч*, 
> А мне весны хочется ))
> [IMG]http://*********org/898684m.jpg[/IMG]


От весны я тоже не отказалась бы.....вот бы сейчас в руки цветик -семицветик..... :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> От весны я тоже не отказалась бы.....вот бы сейчас в руки цветик -семицветик.....


Оля, у него бы лепестков не хватило на все наши желания  :Smile3:

----------


## Олеч

> Оля, у него бы лепестков не хватило на все наши желания


Алла, я знаю секрет :062: , на последнем лепестке нужно загадать ещё один цветик :Vishenka 34:  :Drag 01: 
а пока за окном  :Laie 15: ...что вообщем то тоже не плохо...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ну и еще одно весеннее фото.

[IMG]http://*********org/870002m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

> А мне весны хочется ))


Мне тоже... Обожаю весну...

[IMG]http://*********org/959759.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/949519.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/920847.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

Ура!!! Я все-таки подарила себе фотокамеру, супер, осваиваю. Это несколько фоток, которые делала ещё маминым фотоаппаратом:

*«ВЕСНА НА ПОДОКОННИКЕ»*
Дома «Минг Династи» периодически радует глаз в морозные дни:


На работе только кактусы цветут:



*«ЖИВОТНЫЕ БЫВАЮТ РАЗНЫЕ…»*

Это моя любимица – Ксения Татьяновна (как её называет папа), наша королевишна летом на балконе:


А это к тому, что все живое - прекрасно
  

*"ВЕСЕННИЕ ЦВЕТЫ":*

Цветет крыжовник:


Пион тонколистный или лазорник:

----------


## Victorya

Сегодня коллегу сфоткала: 

[IMG]http://*********net/329005m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Недавно были на конкурсе "Ретро-шлягер".
В перерыве между номинациями прогуливалась в фойе и...
вдруг вот что получилось 

[IMG]http://*********org/970666.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> Сегодня коллегу сфоткала:


Здесь фотошоппппппп....

----------


## Lotos Kay

> В перерыве между номинациями прогуливалась в фойе и...
> вдруг вот что получилось


а я случайно вот такой закат поймала:


и вот такой:


и вот такой романтичный, на берегу океана влюбленные сидели:

----------


## Skadi

Сегодня. Совсем недавно. Почти закат...

[IMG]http://*********org/966628m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

А вот и сам закат!
Хотелось достать камерой до самой серединки, но...
это можно было осуществить только на открытом пространстве.
Мне понравилась смена красок от серо-белого до
сиренево-розового - к ярко-жёлтому сердцу солнца в центре

[IMG]http://*********org/982784m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

> Здесь фотошоппппппп....


Никто и не скрывает, но явные дефекты кожи я всегда убираю... Глазу приятней, и "модели" довольны...

----------


## Victorya

Знакомьтесь: БАРС!!! Ни какого ФШ, только искренние эмоции!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1969901.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

Вчера новым аппаратом фотографировала рассвет над крышами домов. Вот только дату не убрала, не привыкла ещё к «обновке»


 

И моя кисуня, ей в ноябре этого года исполнилось 13 лет, почтенная дама…

----------


## Олеч

*Victorya*Твой Барс. так на нашу Рыську похож)))(моськой).У нас пока ещё маленькая, шустрая...что так не всегда уловишь кадр....Хотя я иногда сомневаюсь...кошка ли у нас... :Smile3: , иногда рычит как собака, шипит как змея, мурчит-хрюкает как поросёнок, прыгает ка лягушка.И с птицами разговоривает...вообщем целый зоопарк в одном флаконе.

----------


## Victorya

> VictoryaТвой Барс. так на нашу Рыську похож)))


Ха-ха-ха!!! У меня дома три таких "молодца одинаковых с лица", правда два из них ...кошки! Как нибудь всех трех сфоткаю...

А у меня ещё о-о-о... ХТО есть!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2013762m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

какая прелесть...такой ещё крошечный....так и хочется потискать...почесать пузико))))

----------


## Skadi

> рассвет над крышами домов


Очень красиво!  :flower:

----------


## Laurita

[IMG]http://*********ru/2074686.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2071614.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

*Laurita*,  это сказка какая-то, красотища!

----------


## oksi7771

Девочки - красота неописуемая. 
Пейзажы просто сказочные.

----------


## люда43

Боже!! Как в сказке  все!!!  Замечательные работы!!!! А я со своим блюдом!
Вот мои два любимца, которые всегда и везде вместе!
[IMG]http://*********org/1028528.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Laurita,* спасибо за сказочные зимние пейзажи!!

проезжаем сквозь гору ( тунель почти в 4 км) :

Сказочная, фантастическая площадь, вся состоящая из стекла. Она появляется перед глазами настолько неожиданно - вырастает, как остров, среди старых домов города. В центре нее - бесплатный каток и горячий шоколад. Попав туда я минут двадцать поворачивалась вокруг себя в каком-то оцепенении, текли слезы и я думала, что так не бывает... в тот момен была ребенком в сказке про Снежную королеву:

----------


## oksi7771

[IMG]http://*********org/993096m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oksi7771

[IMG]http://*********org/984904m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1043275m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

На предновогодней ярмарке!

[IMG]http://*********org/990795m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1015370m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1032781m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1001037m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> На предновогодней ярмарке!


Ты б сказала, хоть по почте снежку ба прислали... А то Новый Год - и без снега, в летних тапках...)))

----------


## oksi7771

Ребята - кто подскажет. Цифровой фотоаппарат на морозе как-то по другому фотографирует?
У меня то засвечено, то все черное - то вспышка совсем не срабатывает, если вечером.
Может какие-то приемы надо знать? На простом такого не было.

----------


## gresewa2010

Мои пекинесики

----------


## oksi7771

> Мои пекинесики


Какие сладкие!!! Да еще так момент подобран для фото.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ночной колорит.* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2033327m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2060974m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

*Алла и Александр*, красиво!...

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********org/1156719m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********org/1152629m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[img]http://*********ru/2103255.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/2155478.jpg[/img]

----------


## Skadi

Подмосковная пирамида 
(фотография сделана перед Рождеством)

[IMG]http://*********org/1197547m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

*В лесу на закате дня.* (4 нижних фото были сделаны около 16.00 часов, солнце уже садилось)
 

Папа фотографировал меня на этой груше, когда мне было 4 года, чуть больше 30 лет назад это дерево было таким же раскидистым и огромным, по нашим подсчетам этой груше более 70 лет.


Вот моя «деревня» на закате… Справа дымит цементный завод, слева виднеется кусочек Волги


А это центральная площадь нашего города в Рождественские каникулы.


Кафедральный собор во имя Живоначальной Троицы. В начале 20 века был полностью разрушен, заново отстроен (точь-в-точь, как был раньше) в 2009 году. Гордость и краса нашего города.

----------


## Skadi

Недавно попали в Подмосковье.
Печальная картина - последствие
ледяного дождя и снегопада...

[IMG]http://*********org/1192242m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1186098m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1187122m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1239349m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1242421m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1232181m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Младший научный сотрудник Василий...
Утром вместе со всеми на службу...
Пришел, потерся мордой о все углы, поел чего Бог послал... и незамедлительно приступил к работе... :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1192299.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

> Младший научный сотрудник Василий...


У нас три аналогичных сотрудника. Наглые такие: ходят, орут, видимо повышения требуют :Smile3:

----------


## Lotos Kay

Вот так сфотографировалась Статуя Свободы несколько дней назад. Там, где скопление небоскребов в середине фотографии, должны были быть Башни-Близнецы:


Статуя Свободы внутри, каркас, на котором она держится:


самый свободный:

----------


## Skadi

Наш Оскар обожает вот такие позы

[IMG]http://*********org/1201306m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Кто сказал, что не бывает платочков из снега?  :Meeting: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1194190.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlanaber

Каждый год на крещение ходим за вербой. Она распускается ровно в 24 часа. Фотка неудачная, темно было, я не фантазерка, ходим уже 5-ый год, а может и больше, когда впервые услышала от подруги не поверила, а сейчас все друзья убедились, но не всем хочется выходить из дома в полночь, да еще и в мороз -20 градусов. 
[IMG]http://*********net/403913m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/393672m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/413131m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

Светлана, очень красиво про вербу,спасибо!

Место, где стояли Башни-Близнецы. Сейчас строится Мемориал, который откроется 11 сентября 2011 года.


Это макет будущего Мемориала. На месте 2-х котлованов будут ниспадающие плачущие фонтаны, а вокруг будут высажены специальные дубы( сейчас выращивают специальный их сорт,адаптированный для сурового климата НЙ), которые меняют цвет своей листвы  несколько раз в году  от розового до темно-бронзового, символизирующие веру и любовь. И выстраивается небоскреб из 4 высоченных стелл,каждый олицетворяет упавший небоскреб, расколотый надвое:

----------


## PAN

> адаптированный для сурового климата НЙ


Нью-Йорк 
Координаты: 40°43′00″ с. ш. 74°00′00″ з. д.﻿

Т.е. намного южнее нашего Сочи...

----------


## Lotos Kay

хорошо, хорошо, климат в НЙ, как в Сочи - с пальмами, персиками и курортным сезоном. А снег - только на верхушках небоскребов, это будут горы. :Smile3: 

Дубы эти действительно адаптируют( они из другого штата с другим климатом)  для сурового, очень переменчивого,ветренного, а зимой со снежными бурями климата. Кстати, там будет высажено единственное, оставшееся в живых дерево после той трагедии. Его много лет лечат уже.

----------


## Lotos Kay

вот видео тех самых дубов, может, кому-то будет интересно посмотреть. Надеюсь, я не сделала ничего запрещающего в теме(_ извините, если что,_ _меньше всего хотелось бы_). 
http://www.youtube.com/user/WTCProgress#p/a/u/2/0L4hd2zM7uM

----------


## PAN

*Lotos Kay*, 



> Надеюсь, я не сделала ничего


Просто прими, что мы прожили эти минуты и дни вместе с вами... Так же как и вы... С той же болью...
И передай это свои м друзьям и соседям... 
Я говорил только о климате... 

Сегодня у нас  - 35... Машинка, джипчик канадской сборки, Шевроле Треккер... скрипел, ругался на плохом французком, но завелся... А потом повез меня по заснеженным искрящимся далям...

Отчет следует...)))

----------


## Skadi

Закат перед Рождеством

[IMG]http://*********org/1225491m.jpg[/IMG]

А в это время на противоположной стороне неба

[IMG]http://*********org/1217299m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1208083m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Ну, очень понравился этот пёс!
Откликался на кличку "Барон"...похож!

[IMG]http://*********org/1182554.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********org/1223534.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

пирамида знакома. мы  проезжаем  ее  когда  едем  в деревню  к  мужу...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Наша зима.

----------


## PAN

> Наша зима.


Да у вас там загорать можно... :Vah:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Да у вас там загорать можно...


Милости прошу на загар. :Grin:  Ну а пока добираться будешь - вот тебе мои любимые ромашечки.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2239934.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2274737.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

ребята ! пошлите  меня  туда где  смогу разобраться  как  фото вставлять. Извените  чайник  я, раньше  могла  теперь  запуталась1  а  есть  что  паказать.. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*, 
Танечка, вот тебе ссылка, где можно загружать фотки http://*********org/index.php
Далее. Когда там фотка загрузится, то справа появятся сведения об изображении: 

*Сведения об изображении

Два способа скопировать ссылку:
1. Наведите на неё курсор мыши и нажмите клавиши CTRL и С одновременно.
2. Щёлкните правой клавишей мыши по ссылке, и в контекстном меню выбрерите "Копировать".

Далее:
1. Прямая ссылка на изображение: (это большая фотка)
2. Ссылка для форумов vBulletin, phpBB, FastBB и др. (с превью/миниатюрой): (фотка поменьше)*

Выбираешь то, что тебе нравится, и действуешь  :Smile3: 
Ссылку для форумов (где фотка поменьше) можно сразу копировать сюда, в пост  :Yes4:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

ух спасибо ---буду  мучить комп!

----------


## Skadi

Зима совершенно очаровательно умеет украшать природу!

[IMG]http://*********net/442135.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/424727.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/405271.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/395031.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/414502m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
на покров, в одном  из храмов  нашего  города
[IMG]http://*********net/406310m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/397094m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ирина Матвейчук

Bella gente, очень классные фото!

----------


## Таня Л

«ВОЛЬСК ЗИМНИЙ»
Набережная города, здание школы искусств №1
  

Недалеко от берега образовалась полынья, в ней с начала зимы живут дикие утки. Это набережная – центр города. Рядом с утками  неплохо устроились и бездомные собаки.
 

Зимний сквер (на первом фото – часовня, а на втором - сквозь деревья проглядывает здание, в котором я тружусь). Эти фото, скорее для того, чтобы показать, что к нам пришла настоящая снежная зима.  
 

Наш город – город контрастов. В нескольких метрах друг от друга – часовня, Ленин и тот самый «светлый путь». Только оказался он совершенно в другой стороне.

----------


## PAN

> Наша зима.


А у нас вот такая сейчас зима... Ездил в субботу к родителям...

[IMG]http://*********org/1262929.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1246545.jpg[/IMG]


А на этой фотке под сугробом опытный взгляд увидит автомобиль УАЗ!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1287504.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

просто сказочная избушка!

----------


## Alenajazz

> просто сказочная избушка!


 :Grin: 
Только выбивается из сказки тарелка на крыше....

----------


## Skadi

> Только выбивается из сказки тарелка на крыше....


Цивилизация непотопляема даже снегом  :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*PAN*, 
Даааа... С нашей зимой, ну никак, не сравнить.  :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

> С нашей зимой, ну никак, не сравнить.


И не говори, Алла... Днём - снег идёт хлопьями. Вечером - дождь... Прямо ливень...

----------


## Таня Л

> А на этой фотке под сугробом опытный взгляд увидит автомобиль УАЗ!!!


Насколько же этот взгляд должен быть опытным? Обычный фигурный сугробик. :Grin:  
А дом - это просто Зимняя сказка, красиво :Ok: 



> Только выбивается из сказки тарелка на крыше....


"Опытный взгляд" увидит в этой тарелке - блюдечко с золотой каёмочкой, по которому яблочко катается :Grin:

----------


## Victorya

А у нас как у Пушкина - "Мороз и солнце - день чудесный!"

[IMG]http://*********ru/2267786.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2230922.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2291341.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

*Victorya*  какая красота!!!Правда, как из сказки...

----------


## Victorya

> Victorya какая красота!!!Правда, как из сказки...


Спасибо, Оля, самое чудесное, что вся эта красота в двух минутах ходьбы от дома...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

что  не  говори, зима, пора сказок. Ну  как  в  такую  красоту  вписать Санту? Не - только Дед  Мороз подойдет!

----------


## mar.si

Всем привет! Я очень люблю фотографировать, но я новичок в этом деле. Буду рада любым советам. Вот мои работы из серии природа...

[IMG]http://*********org/1365267m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1356051m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1354003m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1358099m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1339667m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1345811m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1346835m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1344787m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1347859m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1335571m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

*mar.si* очень красивые фотографии!

----------


## Таня Л

*mar.si*, очень красиво! Мне очень пчёлка и улитка понравились :Smile3:

----------


## Маргоshа

Нашла фотки с лета.
Выезжали с детками

----------


## Victorya

Маргарита, красиво! А я сегодня подсмотрела, как наш сторож голубей кормит...

[IMG]http://*********ru/2322437.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

аменя всегда  завораживал  мир  маленьких  созданий... утитки... мошки.. камни... Так  что  плюс    плюс   мггновениям!!!!!!!

----------


## mar.si

Всем спасибо за оценку моих работ, вот еще мои фотографии...
[IMG]http://*********org/1373361m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1362097m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1363121m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1361073m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1367217m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1354929m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mar.si

А это мои воспитанники, я очень их люблю фотографировать...=)))
В балетном классе...
[IMG]http://*********org/1350833.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/1348785.jpg[/IMG] 

 [IMG]http://*********org/1337521.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1336497.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mar.si

А это во время, до и после концертов..
[IMG]http://*********org/1342641.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1328305.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/1331377.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1319089.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1325233.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Маленький мир на большой земле.
*
[IMG]http://*********net/583042.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

> Маленький мир на большой земле.


Одуваны... У меня всё не получается найти много-много одуванчиков, забраться под них и сфоткать так, чтобы получились одуваны большие-большие. Жаль сейчас нахожусь не дома, приеду домой сброшу фотку из серии "одуванчики", там такой полулысый одуванчик крупным планом :Smile3: 
*Алла и Александр*, спасибо за весеннее настроение, что-то сугробы уже надоели. хочется красок поярче.
*mar.si*, сразу видно, что человек Вы творческий :Smile3:

----------


## mar.si

> mar.si, сразу видно, что человек Вы творческий


Спасибо большое! 



> весеннее настроение


Это для поднятия настроения!

[IMG]http://*********org/1322001.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1318929.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> мои любимые ромашечки.


Какая красота!!!

----------


## mar.si

Вот что еще мне удалось сфотографировать  прошлым летом...
[IMG]http://*********org/1311867m.jpg[/IMG]

а это чудо очень похоже на чумазого чертёнка..
[IMG]http://*********org/1371258m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1374330m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Вот что еще мне удалось сфотографировать  прошлым летом.


А у меня не открылось... :No2:

----------


## nataly755

Посмотришь все работы и сразу настроение поднимается по 10 шкале. Всем спасибо

----------


## Таня Л

ЭТО ПРОСТО КАПРИЗ ТАКОЙ – «ХОЧУ ВЕСНУ, ЧТОБЫ БЫЛО ТЕПЛО И ЯРКО!»

Дома сейчас холодно (16 всего), а летом на мамином балконе было так:

----------


## Таня Л

А так на даче:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Таня Л*, класс! Хочу крыжовник!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Таня Л

> приеду домой сброшу фотку из серии "одуванчики", там такой полулысый одуванчик крупным планом


Тот самый «лысый одуван» :Taunt:

----------


## Таня Л

> Таня Л, класс! Хочу крыжовник!!!!!!


Летом его будет много!  :Smile3:  А я еще на работе торчу, к нам приехал зоотеррариум, всех животных поморозили в дороге, теперь у меня в кабинете змеи, ящерицы, крокодил отогреваются, а за спиной Джоник ворчит (обезьяна), к батарее лапы приложил и довольный... сфоткать бы, вдруг напугаю животинку :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

> сфоткать бы, вдруг напугаю животинку


Без вспышки братьев наших меньших фотают. А вот отогревающегося крокодила я так живенько представила!!!!! :Yes4:  :Vah:  Удачно отогреть соседей по кабинету!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Джоник ворчит (обезьяна), к батарее лапы приложил и довольный..


Ходили с ребёнком в зоопарк зимой,ну как всегда хлеба,овощей,для живности,а фруктов для обезьянок набрали...одним словом отнёс смотритель приматам наши яблоки,все жрут седят,одна хитрая откусывает и на камин раскладывает...дочь:"А что это она делает?" Муж возьми,да ляпни;"К побегу готовится!" Ржом уже несколько лет!!!

----------


## Таня Л

«ВЕСНА НА ПОДОКОННИКЕ»

Дома зацвели цикламены (вырастила когда-то из семян, поэтому очень их люблю)

   

Прошу прощения за непрофессиональное фото, просто белые краски зимы (как бы они ни были прекрасны и восхитительны) уже поднадоели :Smile3:

----------


## Таня Л

А это фото не знаю, как назвать. Сегодня шла на работу, следом увязалась дворняга, я её просто погладила, и псинка готова была идти за мной на край света… 
Посмотрите, какой взгляд, как о многом он говорит…

----------


## mar.si

*Таня Л*, 
фотографии классные, такие открытые...А цикламены...ммммм....просто суперские!!!

----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem

Праздничные БЛЮДА!

----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem

МАМИНЫ ЦВЕТОЧКИ

----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## oksanadem



----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********net/657892.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

В Ростовском ботаническом саду.

[IMG]http://*********net/682471.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/670182.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Насмотрелась тут красоты..ездила к подружке в деревьню...сначала поразил закат и небо....достала фотик и давай фоткать.

Это через стекло..

Сколько цветов!!!

Ну и я на фоне красоты...

----------


## mar.si

[IMG]http://*********org/1418111.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Дочь обожает кошку Василису

[IMG]http://*********org/1455313m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

вот такие плоды:

болота, в которых живут крокодилы:





и птицы, которые у себя дома, а мы у них в гостях:

----------


## Lotos Kay

а вот и крокодилы:

и много-много непослушных крокодильих детей:

----------


## mar.si

перед концертом...

[IMG]http://*********org/1464357m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

океанский закат:





на берег выброшен.......кокос:

----------


## Tina37

Всем здравствуйте! :Tender:  Открыла эту тему и "прилипла" к компу. Как здорово! Вот хочу своими любительскими фото поделиться...Это мои племяшки, обожаю их! Не судите строго :Blush2: http://*********org/1540668.jpg http://*********org/1565247.jpg http://*********org/1559103.jpg http://*********org/1548863.jpg http://*********org/1542719.jpg

----------


## Tina37

И еще, научите пожалуйста, как вставлять фото в сообщение, а не ссылку на него? Вроде уменьшила как полагается, качество конечно пострадало очень (с 6 МБ до 30 КБ),но ... увы... пли-и-и-из! :flower:

----------


## sadchi

> как вставлять фото в сообщение


На savеpic копируйте ссылку на второй строчке
2. Ссылка для форумов vBulletin, phpBB, FastBB и др. (с превью/миниатюрой):
А чтобы качество не страдало, заходите в Дополнительные параметры и там ставите точечку напротив не уменьшать.
И всё будет как надо! Удачи! :Smile3:

----------


## Полянка

> Насмотрелась тут красоты..ездила к подружке в деревьню...сначала поразил закат и небо....достала фотик и давай фоткать.


 Татьяна, шикарные снимки! Мне очень нравятся закатные краски.....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> вот такие плоды


А у меня то же есть...фото лето-2010 года сделано в Адлер-курортный на ул.Просвящения

А ещё вот такое..мы засняли из окна гостиницы

А ещё хочется в отпуск...поэтому ВСЕМ дарю чёрное море

А это просто пляж и камушки...

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Татьяна55*, очень нравятся Ваши фото, такой на первый взгляд простой сюжет выбираете, но ракурс интересный и наверное, с любовью делаете. Очень приятно смотреть Ваши работы, спасибо!

Из жизни больших и маленьких кораблей:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Спасибо за похвалу..мне то же нравятся корабли,фото лето-2009.Питер знаменитая "Аврора"(фотки сделаны с видео...)

Просто мега-дом на воде...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Белая ночь в Питере.


А это уже утром


Наша служба ...

----------


## PAN

[IMG]http://*********net/823737.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Аппетитно!
А у меня свет в конце тоннеля...

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Таня!* Я улыбаюсь, когда смотрю Ваши фотографии. Знаете почему? У меня много таких же сюжетов, как  и у Вас!  :Grin:  
*PAN,* ягодки такие...аппетитные. Или это "волчьи" ? :Smile3: 

охрана водных границ:

туннель почти в 4 км, в скале:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

узнал по листикам?а облепиха в догонку

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

пришла весна..

----------


## Алла и Александр

Бабий бунт. :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********net/818153m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/844777m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Давайте вместе улыбнёмся...

безмятежным сном..

----------


## ЦАРЬ

:Ok:  :Vah: 
Надеюсь он спит?

----------


## ЦАРЬ

И было бы интересно знать на какой технике делались фото......

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

finePix5500.А енот конечно спит,был помоему 2-й час ночи.Это в Анапе,там всё для сов работает по ночам...

----------


## ЦАРЬ

:Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

весна  пришла - коты  прилетели!
[IMG]http://*********net/964033.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Меньшикова Татьяна*, 

Класс! Надо же было их так "застукать"  :Smile3:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

самое смешное, что  эти 8 кошаков девятого не  пустили  к  дереву.Видео  не было  у  меня.  И  так на  работу  опоздала   из  за  этого кадра, но  не  желею  настроение   было  целый  день  классное. как  представлю  себе  как  они  клином  прилетели  на  дерево....

----------


## Анна76

*Меньшикова Татьяна*, Фото просто СУПЕР! :Tender:

----------


## Анна76

Меньшикова Татьяна, в разделе ведущих тема "Фотовыставка. Весна в городе", может и туда выставить эту фотографию? :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Меньшикова Татьяна, в разделе ведущих тема "Фотовыставка. Весна в городе", может и туда выставить эту фотографию?


Т.е. вы считаете, что следует это фото убрать из ОБЩЕФОРУМСКОГО творческого раздела, посвященного непосредственно изобразительному искусству и фотографии и запрятать в узкоспециальный раздел, в который окромя ведущих заходят только админы и модераторы, и то по крайней необходимости???... :Grin: 

А может наоборот - посоветовать ведущим перенести вышеуказанную фотовыставку сюда???... :Meeting:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

спасибо  за  предложения. Пусть  побольше  народу  посмотрит. Мне  не  жалко. насчет  выстовок  иногда  не успеваешь  все  просмотреть. а  тут вроде  все  свои. А  так  спасибо!

----------


## Анна76

Уважаемый *PAN*, если вы внимательно читали, то я написала 
"...может и туда выставить эту фотографию?"  :Smile3:  Или так нельзя?  :No2:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Или так нельзя?


Да можно по всякому...))) не берите близко к сердцу, я просто капризничаю...)))

А если серьезно - никогда не пойду за художественными фотографиями в раздел ведущих... Даже чисто позырить...)))
Как не пойду за стихами к хореографам...
Или за фотошопом к музрукам...
Хотя у них наверняка все это есть...

На форуме для этого есть общие творческие разделы, не поделенные по профессиональному или классовому признаку...)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********net/970363m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/922235m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/979578m.jpg[/IMG]

Не все получилось, как хотелось.. Фотографии с концерта ко дню работников культуры.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как не пойду за стихами к хореографам...


 :Tu:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> весна  пришла - коты  прилетели!


С У П Е Р !!!
А у меня для вас фарельки!!!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

это  вчера  вечером  застукала  идя  с  работы...
Солнышко на  ветке!
[IMG]http://*********net/996779.jpg[/IMG]
Думаю что  этот  кот  выглядывал,  моих  невест,  которые  любят  на  3 этаже  на  форточке  сидеть.
Поэтому  когда  пришла  домой   еще  из  форточки  щелкнула  его.
[IMG]http://*********net/983467.jpg[/IMG]

Так что форелька  кстати,  спасибо

----------


## PAN

> 


Алена, лучше приводи хореографов в раздел Поэзия... :Derisive: 





> застукала идя с работы..


 :Taunt: ...

Наш крендель весь февраль и начало марта тусил... Сейчас у них нарисовался перерыв - спешно отъедается...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Настоящая Сибирячка!

А это,чуть глаз не выпал...наша сибирская морозоустойчивая незабудка..

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/2479941.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/2519585m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

фото сделал мой сын на днях:

----------


## люда43

Какие красивые фотографии!! Просто дух захватывает!! А с котами просто КЛАСС!!!
 я тоже сегодня прошлась по садику сделала новенькие фотографии весенние!
[IMG]http://*********org/1659816.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1648552.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1642408.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1645480.jpg[/IMG]
А этот голубок в гордом одиночестве мне позировал!
[IMG]http://*********org/1684395.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1698731.jpg[/IMG]
А это  моя деревенская красавица!
[IMG]http://*********org/1673131.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Наша любимица!
[IMG]http://*********org/1683360.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1676192.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1681312.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1673120.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ретро-поезд Победы на станции Сальск. Выступление концертной бригады.

[IMG]http://*********org/1665568m.jpg[/IMG] 

Есть девушки в русских селениях.... :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1643040m.jpg[/IMG]

Моряк вприпрыжечку сошел на берег... :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1679907m.jpg[/IMG]

А вам слабо?  :Smile3:

----------


## svetlanaber

Городок наш маленький, провинциальный, развлечений мало. Привозили из Махачкалы зверюшек, змеюшек, смотреть на них не могу из жалости к ним. Друзья уговорили, сходила на свою голову. Еще заставили и змейку на себя повесить, чуть сердце не остановилось от страха. Решила выставить несколько фотографий, может и не в тему.
[IMG]http://*********org/1764630m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1710358m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1768745m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1748265m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1749289m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1730857m.jpg[/IMG] А это друг семьи, который вынудил меня идти на это мероприятие.

----------


## музыканша

Поле тюльпанов в диких степях Оренбуржья
[IMG]http://*********ru/2619637.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## музыканша

Размер тюльпана
[IMG]http://*********ru/2572533.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## музыканша

[IMG]http://*********ru/2608372.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## музыканша

Еще для настроения.[IMG]http://*********ru/2585844.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

[IMG]http://*********net/1167049m.jpg[/IMG]
Мы с сынулей сделали из солёного теста, он их дарил одноклассницам на 8 марта... 
пол ночи запекали, раскрашивали, вскрывали лаком, но это стоило того... 
Все девчонки были в восторге вместе с классной!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Настроение весеннее

----------


## Алла и Александр

Вчера был просмотр-отбор на районный конкурс "Зажги звезду" Ну, а после него - мы немного пофоткались.  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2669849m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1803172m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2653465m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1802148m.jpg[/IMG]

*Миша и Маши*  :Smile3: 
[IMG]http://*********org/1793959m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/1780644m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1774500m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2622745m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2669848m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2654488m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1782695m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А я продолжаю делится своим весенним настроением...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Захожу на посадку. :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1270841m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

тропическое небо, Атлантический океан:



[/URL]

----------


## Lotos Kay



----------


## Lotos Kay



----------


## Алла и Александр

Разнесет весна тополиный пух.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2641138m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2636021m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1286044m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А у нас сирень зацвела...

----------


## svetlanaber

[IMG]http://*********net/1352523m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1376074m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МАСТЕРИЦА

Не могу сказать, что увлекаюсь фотографией, но если попадается что-то красивое, хочется "оставить"на память.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2730471.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2713063.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2703847.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2708967.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nechaykat

Позвольте присоединиться. Отдельное спасибо форумчанам за небо, мы с мужем любим любоваться ним и фотать. Вот несколько наших снимков. Влюбленным в небо посвящается!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2700635.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1441155.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1407363.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2730330.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1388931.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2722138.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1441154.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2715994.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1405314.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nechaykat

[IMG]http://*********org/1825642m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1415657m.jpg[/IMG]
Это наша китайская роза расцвела

----------


## vichny

Всем Доброго дня! Подскажите как загрузить фото на страницу???

----------


## Alenajazz

> Подскажите как загрузить фото на страницу???


http://*********ru/
Заходишь по этой ссылке, нажимаешь "обзор", грузишь со своего компа фотки, копируешь 3 ссылку и вставляешь её в сообщение!  :Smile3:

----------


## vichny

Спасибо! Буду пробовать ...

----------


## Nechaykat

[IMG]http://*********org/1895447m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1440846m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1860631m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nechaykat

[IMG]http://*********net/1418307m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1853484m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1867823m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1428546m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1387587m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1898542m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nechaykat

[IMG]http://*********net/1379394m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1855520m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Архыз. Аланское городище. Троицкий собор X века.*

[IMG]http://*********org/1851479.jpg[/IMG]


*Домбай. Вершина Белалакая (в переводе - 1. пестрая скала. 2. поясок вокруг скалы). Высота - 3861м.*




*Домбай. Речка Уллу - Муруджу. (в переводе - серебряная).*

[IMG]http://*********net/1438816.jpg[/IMG]

*Приэльбрусье. Ущелье Адыл-су (в переводе - красивая вода).Гора называется Жандармы Шхельды (брусники).* 

[IMG]http://*********net/1430624.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Neffy*, суперрррр! Особенно горы!!!!!!! Спасибоооооо!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Neffy

*Архыз. Вид на Богословскую поляну с высоты 2000 метров (по дороге на обсерваторию).*




*Домбай. Главный Кавказский хребет с высоты 3012м.*

[IMG]http://*********org/1887226.jpg[/IMG]


*Аликоновское ущелье. Медовые водопады. Водопад Жемчужный, высота 6 метров.* 

[IMG]http://*********org/1875962.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********net/1427222.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1421078.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1422102.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Карачаево - Черкессия. Вид на гору Эльбрус с перевала Гум - баши (в переводе песчаная голова). Высота - 2084м. С этого места напрямую до Эльбруса 30 км.* 




*Окрестности Кисловодска. Гора Кольцо. Высота 1050м. Размеры 10 метров на 12 метров. Образовалось путём выветривания.* 




*Домбай. Спуск с высоты 3012м (пятый уровень канатки). 12 июня 2011. Внизу Домбайский посёлок.*




*Кабардино-Балкария. Голубое озеро. Глубина 365м. Расположено на высоте 809м. Прозрачность 35м. До дна никто не добирался. Водолазы погружаются до 180м. (это был рекорд 1 раз, потом сутки поднимали людей). В озере мертвая вода, нет органической жизни. *

----------


## Skadi

Была в Карачаево-Черкессии несколько раз  :Yes4:  И на Домбае, и на канатно-кресельной дорожке каталась! Посмотришь вниз, сидя на сиденьице, а там где-то валяются чьи-то туфли, шляпки....и даже сумочки! Наверно, люди с перепуга роняли...мне тоже было не по себе, сидя на сиденьице в гордом одиночестве... и до соседнего сиденьица было, как ... до Домбая! Только тишина на уши давила, да орлы где-то высоко парили.....казалось, что я одна на всём свете застыла между небом и землёй.....
И на Голубом озере была! А ещё меня рассмешила надпись: "Течёт вода Кубань-реки, куда велят большевики!"  :Taunt: 
Наверно, сейчас её уже нет...... :Meeting:  а в конце 80-х видеть это было "потрясающе" ))))

----------


## vichny

Дивеево. Источник Серафима Саровского.
[IMG]http://*********net/1439412.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

Дивеевская обитель.
[IMG]http://*********net/1377972.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

Источник Серафима Саровского.
[IMG]http://*********net/1412791.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

[IMG]http://*********net/1427126.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

[IMG]http://*********net/1441481.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

[IMG]http://*********net/1406665.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

Дивеево.Источник в честь Казанской богоматери.
[IMG]http://*********net/1427144.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

Самарские места.Волга.Здесь в этих местаз по преданию орудовал и грабил Стенька Разин.(может где то здесь и зарыт один из его кладов)
[IMG]http://*********net/1393352.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

Самара.Храм Георгия Победоносца.
[IMG]http://*********net/1438412.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

Волга
[IMG]http://*********net/1386188.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

[IMG]http://*********net/1422030.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********net/1383107.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1440450.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1429186.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1419970.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1415874.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1395394.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

[IMG]http://*********net/1419007.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

Правда горизонт не выдержан....

[IMG]http://*********net/1403634.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

[IMG]http://*********net/1423095.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1402615.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1430262.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1403401.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1419784.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1384968.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nechaykat

> vichny


, мухоморчик очень красивый!!! :Tender: 
[IMG]http://*********net/1379851.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1434122.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

Спасибо.Мухомор и вправду красавчик
[IMG]http://*********net/1389068.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

*Nechaykat*, А что это у вас за грибочки??

----------


## Nechaykat

> Nechaykat, А что это у вас за грибочки??


Если честно, не знаю. Ходили за грибами в лес, попутно видели разные семейства.

----------


## Nechaykat

[IMG]http://*********net/1450439m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Домбай. Гоначхирское ущелье. Река Гоначхир.* 




*Гоначхирское ущелье. Гора Чотча. Высота 3680м.*




*Кабардино-Балкария. Черекская теснина в Черек-Балкарском ущелье. До речки 612м и наверх столько же.
*




*Домбай. Река Муруджу. Очень красивое место, как во "Властелине колец"!*  :Yes4:  :Smile3:

----------


## Neffy

*А это Медовый водопад после наших непрекращающихся дождей. Высота 18 метров (6-этажный дом)*.  :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Медовый водопад


Я там была!!!! Но ещё бы раз сходила!!!!

----------


## Neffy

*Эльбрус 5642м
*

----------


## Neffy

*Кавказский хребет. Вид из Карачаево-Черкессии с перевала Гум-Баши.*

----------


## PAN

Вот такое было туманное утро...))) Ехать пришлось почти ползком...)))


[IMG]http://*********net/1530872.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1542136.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1539064.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Зато какое небо после этого высветилось...

[IMG]http://*********net/1508344.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1569787.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Медовые водопады. Ангел воды.*



*Эльбрус над Кисловодском на рассвете.*




*Эльбрус с перевала Гум-Баши.*




*Домбай 23 июня 2011. Обычно в это время  цветут цветы, а сейчас лежит снег...*

----------


## Skadi

Дочь любит "погладить" солнечный свет!

[IMG]http://*********net/1546923.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Пятигорск, Провал, памятник Остапу Бендеру.*



*Голубое озеро.*

----------


## Skadi

Наш любимый кот Оскар ))

[IMG]http://*********net/1531619m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Гора Юца*

----------


## svetlanaber

Первые ягодки с дачного участка.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2714513m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2705297m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2700177m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Моя младшая сестра Елизавета. Адлерские медузы.*

----------


## Nechaykat

Сегодня из леса принесли такие дары природы
[IMG]http://*********ru/2737961m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Башня Абаевых. Верхняя Балкария.*

----------


## Lotos Kay

> Первые ягодки с дачного участка.


первые лягушки, с моей клумбы:




две подружки:

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

подскажите, пожалуйста, мыльницу до 200 дол. для съемки приемлимых фото и видео с оптическим увеличением (видео с опт. увеличением не могу найти, в основном отсутствует). желательно никон, но можно фуджи или кэнон. спасибо

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/2773361m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay



----------


## Lotos Kay



----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/2758471m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Что значит равнина... У нас такого нет даже в заволжье...
А верхний берег - просто горы...)))


[IMG]http://*********org/1949560.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Медовые водопады зимой.*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Поздравляю всех с праздником - сегодня день фотографа!*

----------


## Neffy

*Архыз. 2 камешка размером с 2 дома упали в речку. *  :Smile3:

----------


## Neffy

*Мы на рафтинге в Архызе.*

----------


## svetlanaber

Наш Вятский край. Нижне Ивкино.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2847077m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2825573m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2877796m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2876772m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2879844m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Жатва - жаркая пора.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2865941m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2863893m.jpg[/IMG]

*Артисты приехали.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2870037m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2869013m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2861845m.jpg[/IMG] 

*В минуты отдыха.*

----------


## Neffy

*Кисловодск, Замок коварства и любви*



*Кисловодск, Лермонтовские водопады*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем добрый день!Сочи "Ореховские водопады"

и каскад водопадов,вода бррррр!

----------


## Neffy

*Наши путешествия на канатках! Поднимаеся на Машук. Пятигорск.*



*Домбай начало пути - 1 уровень*



*Домбай - 3 уровень*

----------


## PAN

> Поднимаеся на Машук. Пятигорск.[IMG]http://*********net/1730635m.jpg[/IMG]


Увидел вышку телевизионного ретранслятора - и сразу сложилась картинка - Пятигорск, телевышка, СевКавТВ, Жорик Вартанов... :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Прогулка по Дону
[IMG]http://*********net/1745817m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Все там же - на Дону

----------


## fufif57

[IMG]http://*********net/1734558.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## fufif57

[IMG]http://*********ru/2935761.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## fufif57

[IMG]http://*********net/1745808.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## fufif57

[IMG]http://*********ru/2947024.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## fufif57

[IMG]http://*********net/1707923.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Что такое счастье?
Таким простым вопросом
Пожалуй, задавался
Не один философ.
А на самом деле
Счастье это просто.
Начинается оно
С полуметра роста.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1732244m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1769111m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2931583m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1740439m.jpg[/IMG]
*
Что такое счастье?
Проще нет ответа.
Есть оно у каждого –
Это наши дети!*

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/2914037.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Вчера на Домбае. 5-ый уровень, 3012м. Облака под нами, земли не видно вообще!*  :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1782022.jpg[/IMG]

*А это Верхняя Балкария, склеп предположительно 10-12 век н.э.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1816857.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Архыз. Специализированная астрофизическая обсерватория. Высота 2100м. 7.08.2011.*


*Архыз. Кафедральный собор аланской епархии 10 века.*

----------


## люда43

У нас в станице есть место красивое с лотосами!
[IMG]http://*********org/2095041.jpg[/IMG]
Вот такие Анютины глазки!
[IMG]http://*********org/2076609.jpg[/IMG]
А это ежик в гости приходил!
[IMG]http://*********org/2041792.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2035648.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2033600.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> в станице есть место красивое с лотосами!


Мы то же были на лотосах,там пойма реки Кубань...и море лотосов!КРАСОТИЩА!!!А так они размножаются...

А яжик просто прелесть!!!Ручной,,а я сейчас Вам Крымского яжика покажу...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Обещанный Ёжик!!!

Такое шерстянное пузико и пятки!!!А в носик так хотелось поцеловать..очаровашка(это я про яжика)

----------


## люда43

Ой, какое чудо!! Лапочки так растопырил и так позирует!! Просто красавец!!!!!

----------


## Neffy

*13. 08. 2011. Кисловодск, Аликоновское ущелье. Если присмотреться, в верхней части скалы виден лик горца. Считается, что это хранитель ущелья Али Конов. Потомки этого старого князя живут в Москве.*



*Перевал Гум-Баши, Карачаево-Черкессия. Вид на Главный кавказский хребет, на переднем плане - младший брат Эльбруса, вершина Два брата. Высота 2100м.*



*У подножия Джинальского хребта. Вид на наш город Кисловодск.*

----------


## mar.si

Всем спасибо за фотографии, посмотрела с большим удовольствием. Вот решила свои работы этого лета показать..
 В этом году в перый раз была на Байкале... Это что-то!!! Влюбилась в это озеро с первого раза...

*О чем грустишь, Байкал любимый, 
О чем вздыхает твой прибой? 
Иль кто-то злой, неумолимый 
Порой глумится над тобой? 

И мне Байкал вздыхал в ответ: 
«Я жил на свете тыщи лет… 
Никто меня не обижал, 
Напротив, всякий уважал… 

Но за последние полвека… 
Не узнаю я человека! 
Как будто чистая водица 
Ему вовек не пригодится…» 

Байкал один на всей планете, 
Другого – просто не дано… 
Мы все твои, Байкал мой, дети, 
И жить с тобой нам суждено! 

Не обижайте, люди, море! 
Байкал ведь тоже хочет жить: 
Играть волной, с ветрами споря 
И людям преданно служить! 

Беречь Байкал – святое дело: 
Его судьба – у нас в руках! 
Сама Природа нам велела, 
Чтоб жил Байкал родной в веках! 

И верю я: Байкалом будет 
России слава прирастать! 
И нам потомки не забудут 
За это должное воздать. 
*
М. Митюков

[IMG]http://*********org/2096949.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2094901.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2093877.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2083637.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mar.si

*Что есть цветы? Трава по сути.
 Но как красой ласкают взгляд.
 А ароматом опьяняют...
 Закружат нет пути назад.
 В минуты радости иль скорби,
 в момент прощанья или встреч,
 цветы всегда для нас готовы,
 на плаху жертвенную лечь.
 Цветы как всё, дары природы.
 Но как причудлив их узор.
 И красок полная палитра,
 всегда волнует чей-то взор.*

[IMG]http://*********org/2082613.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2066229.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2060085.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2043701.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2055989.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2064181.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2057013.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2050869.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2051893.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2052917.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mar.si

*Розы нежно распускаются,
Ярко клумба украшается,
Пчелки радостно встречаются
С ароматными цветами.*

[IMG]http://*********org/2081588.jpg[/IMG]

*Потеряла крольчиха крольчат,
А крольчата лежат и молчат....*

[IMG]http://*********org/2045749.jpg[/IMG]

*Вы можете спорить ругаться до драки – 
Что нужно для полного счастья собаке? 
Огромная кость или сыр в шоколаде? 
А может быть нужно нас просто погладить?*

[IMG]http://*********org/2058036.jpg[/IMG]

*Гусь крикливый, с длинным носом.
Шея словно знак вопроса.
Гусь идёт гулять в луга
И гогочет: ГА-ГА-ГА!*

[IMG]http://*********org/2079540.jpg[/IMG]

*Подарю тебе цветок 
С маленьким сюрпризом. 
Там живет один жучок 
С маленьким капризом.* 

[IMG]http://*********org/2043700.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2061108.jpg[/IMG]

*Шевелились у цветка 
 Все четыре лепестка.
 Я сорвать его хотел, 
 Он вспорхнул и улетел.*

[IMG]http://*********org/2046772.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2038580.jpg[/IMG]

*Нету змей хороших, добрых 
Не бывает змей ручных. 
Но зато полно проворных 
И коварных, и больших.*

[IMG]http://*********org/2036532.jpg[/IMG]

*Солнце светит, 
Дождик каплет, 
Кошка в луже воду пьёт,
На рассвете одна цапля. 
Собирается в полёт...*

[IMG]http://*********org/2092855.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*14.08.2011. 12:30. Домбай. Высота 3012м. Бедный мокрый, замерзший як, испугавшийся грозы в горах.* 



*По пути из Домбая - Теберда, озеро Каракель.*



*Теберда. Вершина Шайтан - Баши.  В переводе - чертов замок. Высота - 3010м.*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Нету змей хороших, добрых 
> Не бывает змей ручных. 
> Но зато полно проворных 
> И коварных, и больших.


Какой ужас!И где такие змеи по воде ползают?

----------


## annuschka

*mar.si*, 
а насекомые и цветы это ваши собственные фотографии, в смысле вы сами фотали? Красиво!

----------


## Neffy

*Символ КМВ - гордый орёл. Железноводск.*



*Железноводск, Лечебный парк, фонтан.*

----------


## mar.si

> Какой ужас!И где такие змеи по воде ползают?


Не поверите, в черном море..... Сама не знаю, как её туда занесло....

----------


## mar.si

> а насекомые и цветы это ваши собственные фотографии


Да, это все фотографии, моя работа....))

----------


## mar.si

> Символ КМВ - гордый орёл. Железноводск.


*А я такого орла фотографировала в Минеральных водах и в Очакове....*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3066151.jpg[/IMG]

*здесь два орла, нижний мой любимый....*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3050791.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Домбай. Гоначхирское ущелье. Выход на Клухорский перевал (в Абхазию). Вершина Чотча, 3685м.*



*КБР, Черекская теснина, природное изображение на скале "Хозяйка гор".*



*КБР, Голубое озеро*

----------


## люда43

Маленький Оскар!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3115277.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2165567.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LINSLI

*mar.si*, а комментарии в стихотворной форме, тоже ваши?

----------


## Магистр

> Сегодня утром...
> 
> Довольно редкое, но очень красивое зрелище - зимняя радуга...
> .....
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/305847.jpg[/IMG]


это не радуга, а *Гало*

вот собственно мною снято год назад 
левый засвет не поместился, был скрыт деревьями.





> Праздничные БЛЮДА!
> .......


вообще то задача таких фото выдавливать желудочный сок и провоцировать желание всё это съесть, к сожалению вам это не очень хорошо удалось. Постарайтесь снимать не вспышкой влоб, или с большего расстояния увеличением фокусного расстояния, чтобы вспышка не переверчивала
 





> *Моя младшая сестра Елизавета. Адлерские медузы.*


Вам сильно повезло, когда я был на море и медузы приплыли к берегу, одного мужика увезли в реанимацию, когда мы уезжали домой, он всё еще оставался в коме, родных вызвали.....




> Первые ягодки с дачного участка.
> [IMG]http://*********ru/2705297m.jpg[/IMG]


смотрите, вы сделали снимок под впечатлением красоты клубники, но фото не передает ни запаха и вкуса этих ягод, поэтому смотреть не так вкусно.
В данном случае у вас примитивный натюрморт, для придания ему чего то более художественного попробуйте в следующий раз положить ягоды в котомку, часть рассыпать по тарелке или скатерки, сделать имитацию того, что женщины ходили по ягоды пришли домой сбросили платок, положили собранный букет разнотравья или  венок из одуванчиков, и поставили лукошко с ягодами и часть ягод выпала из лукошка и красивой группкой лягли на переднем плане.
вот например ка я сделал натюрморт с луком, собственно настроение натюрморта делает мешковина.

----------


## Янек

Фотографии очень красивые. Молодцы все!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

> вот например ка я сделал натюрморт с луком, собственно настроение натюрморта делает мешковина.


А вы можете поподробнее описать, как это делать, ведь и свет нужно и фон подбирать.

----------


## Магистр

> А вы можете поподробнее описать, как это делать, ведь и свет нужно и фон подбирать.


ну собственно поставлен натюрморт, схема освещения доступна любому пользователю, это световая кисть. стоимость карманного фонарика думаю не столь критична и доступна каждому владельцу фотокамеры. остальное в статье прочитайте.

----------


## Янек

> ну собственно поставлен натюрморт, схема освещения доступна любому пользователю, это световая кисть. стоимость карманного фонарика думаю не столь критична и доступна каждому владельцу фотокамеры. остальное в статье прочитайте.


Спасибо за ответ, если можно ссылочку на статью, я ещё не очень хорошо здесь освоился, а что бы модераторы не удалили пост, как флуд и от меня фотография, какие то поганки не знаю названия  :Derisive:

----------


## magistr

> Спасибо за ответ, если можно ссылочку на статью, ...[/IMG]


http://prophotos.ru/lessons/5457-svetovaya-kist хотя если кликнуть на словах "световая кисть" вы бы и так попали на эту страничку.

----------


## Янек

> http://prophotos.ru/lessons/5457-svetovaya-kist хотя если кликнуть на словах "световая кисть" вы бы и так попали на эту страничку.


Спасибо большое, но как всегда ступил. Ну тогда еще фотку, что бы  флуд замаскировать :Aga:

----------


## magistr

> Какой ужас!И где такие змеи по воде ползают?


ну змеи в воде хорошо плавают.
а вот такие сплошь и рядом весной в Святогорье под ногами, главное смотреть под ноги, не наступить на такой комочек. 


описание гадюки Никольского или "черной гадюки"

----------


## Янек

> а вот такие сплошь и рядом весной в Святогорье под ногами


Красиво снято.Серьезно занимаешься фотографией? Или любитель высокого уровня?
А я только учусь, фотик - цифровик  31 июля купил, к зеркалке причиндалов много надо, красиво конечно получается, но только у тех у кого голова и руки на месте, а так  разницы то и нет.

*Их вроде называют волчьи ягоды, но могу и ошибаться.*

----------


## Янек

А это нынче грибочки

----------


## Таня Л

Здравствуйте!!! Давненько не забегала в эту тему, фоток накопилось много. Сразу инфо для "критиков" :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: , фотографирую для души и настроения,  профессионально отстраивать камеру не могу, учиться – бесполезно. В общем я это вижу так: :Blink: 

Летний Мотылёк: 

 Царевна-лягушка: (короны только не хватает)   
 

Лягушонка:

----------


## Таня Л

Неделю назад у меня появилось вот такое чудо. Знакомьтесь: Кузьма Кузьмич, он же – Кузя, он же – Кузнечик. Фотосессия получается только за несколько минут до того как Кузнечик засыпает, до этого он для объектива камеры неуловим.

----------


## Таня Л

И моя любимая тема: «О, Волга, колыбель моя!»:
ЗАКАТ НАД ВОЛГОЙ




Отражение или «Гляжу в тебя, как в зеркало»:

----------


## Таня Л

ПЕРЕД ГРОЗОЙ:








Гроза была знатная, мы еле-еле успели на лодке переехать через Волгу, и началось: гром и молния (вернее сначала молния, потом гром). А я еще с папой спорила, что радуга бывает только после дождя, оказывается не только.

----------


## Таня Л

Заволжье, левобережье:


И ещё немного хулиганства  :Girl Blum2: (люблю «ползать» на животе :Grin: ) –
Одуванчиковый дом:

----------


## Янек

> фотографирую для души и настроения


Мне нравится , честно я тоже начинающий любитель. :Yes4: 





> Царевна-лягушка: (короны только не хватает)


А я думал стрелы  :Meeting:

----------


## Таня Л

> А я думал стрелы


Ага, стрелы тоже :Yes4:  :Grin: 
Ягоды здорово получились, как нарисованные, да и грибочки тоже. У меня на новом фотоаппарате макро не получется, долго настраивать нужно, момент упускается.

----------


## Янек

> Знакомьтесь: Кузьма Кузьмич, он же – Кузя, он же – Кузнечик.


Просто красавчик!!! :)

----------


## Alenajazz

*Таня Л*, Кузя просто бесподобен!

----------


## Янек

> У меня на новом фотоаппарате макро не получется, долго настраивать нужно, момент упускается.


А у вас какой фотик?

----------


## люда43

Наша Жаклин и ее сыночки!
Ничего нет вкуснее маминого молочка!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3088277.jpg[/IMG]
Наш Оскар!
[IMG]http://*********org/2284560.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

> А у вас какой фотик?


Nikon coolpix L110, его на штатив закреплять нужно, наверное, ну или с руками у меня что-то не так :Grin:  :Grin:  
*Alenajazz*, *Янек*, спасибо за Кузю, приятно. Маленькие они все хорошенькие у *люды43*, тоже какие лапули...  :Tender:

----------


## svetlanaber

Магистр
смотрите, вы сделали снимок под впечатлением красоты клубники, но фото не передает ни запаха и вкуса этих ягод, поэтому смотреть не так вкусно.
В данном случае у вас примитивный натюрморт... 

Спасибо за коментарии. Ну, не умею я так красиво и эстетично выражать в фотографиях, то что у меня внутри, 
не дано мне такого таланта. Вот опять решаюсь выставить приметивное фото, самая малая часть урожая, что наросло на нашем огородике. 
[IMG]http://*********org/2229294m.jpg[/IMG]
Мой внук Даня, 1-е сентября, пошел во второй класс.
[IMG]http://*********org/2272289m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## magistr

> Спасибо за коментарии. Ну, не умею я так красиво и эстетично выражать в фотографиях, то что у меня внутри, 
> не дано мне такого таланта. ...


Не Боги горшки обжигают, и не стоит боятся терминов. Я всего лишь постарался подсказать, как можно улучшить работу.

примитивный натюрморт — это не оскорбление вашей работы, а уровень сложности натюрморта.
просто когда я учился в художественном училище, еще в середине 80-х то для нас вот такой натюрморт был примитивным:


вот такой - средним:


а сложным вот такой:

----------


## люда43

А мне не спится!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3086243.jpg[/IMG]
Уморились!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3134370.jpg[/IMG]
А на совке удобней!
[IMG]http://*********org/2251835.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

> Nikon coolpix L110, его на штатив закреплять нужно, наверное, ну или с руками у меня что-то не так


Наверное всё таки с руками что то. :) Не обижайтесь , шутка. У меня тоже пока ни черта не получается.  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Nechaykat

Здравствуйте, давно была в этой теме, много новых для меня лиц и работ. Вот и моих пару: пейзажи
[IMG]http://*********ru/3109822m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2283584m.jpg[/IMG]
А это аквариум демонстрировали, и я не удержалась, чтобы не сфотать
[IMG]http://*********ru/3092414m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2266176m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Мой Боярышник!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3170689.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3156353.jpg[/IMG]
Моя красавица!
[IMG]http://*********org/2344071.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3150209.jpg[/IMG]
Ее сыночек!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3207552.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Вот такое было сегодня вечернее солнце в соснах!
Оно смеялось, брызгая светом между стволов, и я
пожалела, что не захватила фотик...но был мобильник.
Вот что получилось...

[IMG]http://*********org/2348125.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2316355.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Святогорье


Это где?

----------


## Янек

А это наш дедушка Феликс в декабре  будет 16 лет

----------


## Alenajazz

> дедушка Феликс в декабре будет 16 лет


А выглядит лет на 7!!!!!!

----------


## magistr

> Это где?


Святогорье, или Святогорская Лавра, в советские времена г. Славяногорск, Донецкой области.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> главное смотреть под ноги, не наступить на такой комочек.


Спасибо,теперь буду знать..в Донецкую обл.не ногой!!!Гадов панически боюсь...

----------


## Таня Л

На днях в Одноклассниках «пополняла» фотоальбомы, и вспомнила, что не выставила в этой теме ни одного фото со Ставрополя. Некоторые выставляла в отчетах о мероприятии, какие не помню… Эти фото сделаны в Парке Победы города Ставрополя, май 2011.

Раннее утро. Гуляя по тенистым аллеям, случайно подняла голову вверх и увидела, как сквозь листву пробиваются первые лучи солнца.


А это самая мистическая аллея Парка Победы (хотите верьте, хотите нет). :Girl Blum2:  Как в сказке: пойдешь налево – станет страшно, холодно и тоскливо. Так оно и было, чем дальше забредала в левую часть, тем становилось тише: ни птиц не было слышно, ни шелеста листьев. :Blink:  Пойдешь направо – и жизнь заиграет яркими красками. Именно в лесочке справа от аллеи видела самых разных птиц, и, даже, белка немного мне попозировала. :Grin: 



А это чудо-юдо я нашла в левой стороне от мистической аллеи. :Aga:

----------


## Янек

*Таня Л*, 
Красиво Танюш. Молодец.

----------


## Янек

> А выглядит лет на 7!!!!!!


Ну он кот продвинутый,ухаживает за собой. :Aga:

----------


## Янек

> А на совке удобней!


Конечно лучше , чем на  унитазе  :Grin:

----------


## Янек

> Спасибо,теперь буду знать..в Донецкую обл.не ногой!!!Гадов панически боюсь...


Даже у нас на Урале есть на болотах змеи, правда за всю жизнь я видел сам два раза и только ужей.

----------


## magistr

ну я видел у нас в парке горького в 15 метрах от центральной аллеи гадюку никольского... правда 20-ть лет назад 
вот когда из серпентария сбежала королевская кобра - вот тут срачь был, змееловов всех на ухи поставили.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Вот прям как точно их назвали ГАДЫ!!!Живут везде!!!Я в Адлере от моря 50 метров в саду гадину медянку видела..первое желание,бежать и плюнуть на всё,на отпуск,на деньги уплаченные за весь месяц вперёд...правда потом меня муж успокоил и даже несколько дней по тропинке носил на руках...да и хозяин протяпали всю территорию по пол метра от тропинки...ну что бы ВСЁ было хорошо видно!!!К с тати в этом году мы опять неделю останавливались в этой минигостинице,они заасфальтировали широкую :Grin: тропу.

----------


## Янек

> да и хозяин протяпали всю территорию по пол метра от тропинки...ну что бы ВСЁ было хорошо видно!!!К с тати в этом году мы опять неделю останавливались в этой минигостинице,они заасфальтировали широкуютропу.


Хозяева вас полюбили, во как расстарались,что бы вы снова вернулись. :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

> А это чудо-юдо я нашла в левой стороне от мистической аллеи.


На лошадку похоже сильно  :Yes4: 
Не знаю,может тоже похоже на что то? :Yes4:

----------


## Sourna

Огромное удовольствие получила от просмотра фотографий!
Спасибо!
Воистину - творческие люди не ограничиваются одной сферой ))
Дарю всем свою осень! ))

[IMG]http://*********ru/3052023m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2216116m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3015231m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1980021m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1973877m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2002548m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Давно ничего не выставляла...обожаю рябину,она мне детство напоминает,день рожденье,1 сентября...я всегда в свой бкует вставляла ветку рябины,а ещё любила себе бусы рябиновые делать,они когда подвялятся,потом вкусные становились...ностальжи...

----------


## Янек

> .я всегда в свой бкует вставляла ветку рябины,а ещё любила себе бусы рябиновые делать,они когда подвялятся,потом вкусные становились...ностальжи...


Когда же  оно было, безоблачное детство? Года идут, а мы ни как не можем привыкнуть, что мы давно уже взрослые.... :No2:  :Yes4:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## magistr

можете поздравить, меня добавили в арт-портал современного искусства http://www.artcross.com.ua/avtor_info/7331

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> арт-портал современного искусства


Ну так поздравяем!Проставляйся....работами :Derisive:

----------


## Янек

> По умолчанию
> 
>     можете поздравить, меня добавили в арт-портал современного искусства


Поздравляю Андрей.Молодец!!! :Ok:  :br:

----------


## magistr

> Ну так поздравляем! Проставляйся....работами

----------


## Таня Л

Как-то после работ Magistra выставлять свои фотки…  :Blush2:  Magistr – это действительно искусство. :Tender: 
А я любитель (хе-хе-хе) :Girl Blum2: 

Таня, у меня тоже ностальгия, только по лету. Лето 2010 года было аномально жарким, а лето 11-го аномально коротким, остались только фото… :Tu: 
Июньское разнотравье (фотографировала мама, а я вспоминаю, какой аромат шел от трав  :Aga: )


На фото Янека грибы благородные, а это обычные сыроежки  :Derisive:  (кстати в корзинку они так и не попали, дрогнула рука резать красоту)
 

Сосны:

----------


## Таня Л

А это так, для настроения :Grin: 

Мой хЫщник:


А вам СЛАБО?

----------


## Янек

> Как-то после работ Magistra выставлять свои фотки… Magistr – это действительно искусство.


Да, это большой художник и с опытом и со знаниями. :Ok:

----------


## Янек

> На фото Янека грибы благородные


Да ты чего Танюшка. Какие там благородные. Красноголовики , да обабки, просто есть крепкие как белые, видимо от леса зависит , где растут. У тебя синявки тоже классные, зря пожалела, пропадут ни за что.  :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

> Мой хЫщник:


Ох и зверюга выростит! :Aga:

----------


## magistr

Мой маленький вклад в копилку "котофотов":

хорошая, ухоженная кошечка, с ошейником была выброшена "людьми" на улицу как только заметили про её беременность. Мне удалось пристроить данную кошку новым хозяевам, это она уже освоившись гуляет по комнате у новых хозяев. родила симпатичных котят, которые сейчас разносят всю квартиру. Они еще растут, а на них (как мне известно) уже есть хозяева. 


кошка, вытянувшая счастливый билетик в этой жизни. Дворовая, кто-то из соседей травонул кошек, эту удалось нам спастись. Прижилась, теперь спит в доме, а гуляет все так же о улице.

вот такая симпатяжка:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мой маленький вклад в копилку "котофотов":


Ха!и мой то же!

это "слона" по улице возили в г.Анапа июль 2011

----------


## Таня Л

Айда по грибы  :Grin:  Я люблю вот такие грибы собирать. Разрешите представить - забалуйки или песчанники, растут на левом берегу Волги (там в почве песка побольше), если найдешь один гриб, обязательно рядом ищи ещё, они цепочкой растут, доставай нож, вставай на колени и режь. Бабушка в былые времена "проползла" несколько метров и настригла целую корзину. Маринованные забалуйки - это вещь :Aga:  :Derisive: 

Единственное - очищать от мусора всякого лесного их долго. А вообще я грибник ещё тот :Grin:  Знаю, как маслята выглядят, потому как их собирала и шампиньоны, потому как в магазине их покупаю, а ещё поганок всяких знаю (фоткать их люблю :Yes4: )

----------


## Янек

> Мой маленький вклад в копилку "котофотов":





> Мне удалось пристроить данную кошку новым хозяевам





> вот такая симпатяжка:


Ты не просто художник, ты еще и добрый человек. Это классно и фото у тебя , как картины. Очень здорово!  :br:

----------


## Янек

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, 
*Таня Л*, 

Девчонки, фотки  классные, продолжайте. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Янек

> Разрешите представить - забалуйки или песчанники, растут на левом берегу Волги (там в почве песка побольше)


А у нас таких нет, хотя все сосновые боры на песчаных землях.

----------


## Янек

> Айда по грибы


Айда  :Smile3: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F3%E4%E6%E8%EA

----------


## Таня Л

> Айда


Хорошие грибочки, только у меня интернет подтупливает :Tu:

----------


## Nechaykat

А у нас в области обитают тарантулы! Вот одного поймали, пофотали и отпустили.
[IMG]http://*********net/2077561m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/2039673m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

> А у нас в области обитают тарантулы


Ух ты , какой  зверюга... :Smile3:

----------


## Таня Л

> А у нас в области обитают тарантулы!


Я с детства боюсь пауков, такое "чудовище" однажды забралось к нам домой, мне как раз было лет шесть, и мне пришлось с ним встретиться с глазу на глаз...Паук победил, я оставила квартиру открытой (дверь нараспашку) и побежала куда глаза глядят, пока меня не поймала соседка и не возвратила обратно в родные пенаты, разобравшись при этом (не без помощи мощного каблука маминой туфли) с мохнатым чудищем. С тех пор я шарахалась даже от паучков, которые по осени на паутинках летают. Будучи совсем взрослой поняла, что дальше так продолжатся не может и начала избавляться от своей фобии, фотографируя разнообразных пауков. :Grin: 

Птицеед (его я даже подержала на руке, было страшно, зато маленьких прозрачных паучков я теперь совсем не боюсь) :Blink: :



Это маленький тарантул, его я сфоткала на огороде (на самом деле он размером с ноготь большого пальца):


А этого я встретила в лесу, когда искала грибы, он где-то с половину ладони, очень боялась, что пыгнет (прыгают они хорошо), поэтому получился не очень четко (траву, чтобы не закрывала объектив, убрать не рискнула):

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Это фото сегодня...возле подъезда родителей

А ещё мы сегодня белок кормили

Как я люблю осень!!!

----------


## Янек

*Таня Л*, 
Классные паучки, если честно, то в руках что то держать не хочется. Как ты себя так переборола, фиг знает. Но у нас таких нет и близко у нас маленькие я в лесу одного еле сфоткал, автофокус не мог на нем сфокусироваться даже.

----------


## Янек

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, 

Танюшка классные фотки, а у нас белки в лесу только и к себе не подпускают, да и редко видно их, прячутся. :)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Танюшка классные фотки, а у нас белки в лесу только и к себе не подпускают, да и редко видно их, прячутся.


Спасибо!Я же уже говорила,что опосаюсь клещей,поэтому были на базе отдыха(папу с санатория забирали)Вот там на территории и побродили несколько часов,время пролетело незаметно,и фотки супер!!!

----------


## Янек

> папу с санатория забирали


Не бывал в санаториях ни разу.:)))

----------


## Янек

> Я же уже говорила,что опосаюсь клещей


А мне чёт по барабану, за всю жизнь один раз в меня впился года  три назад, не заразный, сам достал.

----------


## Таня Л

> Но у нас таких нет и близко


У нас птицеедов тоже нет, это у меня в здании зоотеррариум стоял, вот я и нанянчилась паучков, змей... От фобий "лечилась" :Grin: 



> пыгнет


 - судя по тому, что даже глядя на фотографию, буквы пропускаю, "лечение" прошло не совсем удачно :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Классные паучки


У нас в подъезде между 1 и 2 этажом сплёл паутину паук. Он давно уже там. Разжирел даже. Мы его назвали поэтично Афросиаб. Возвращаясь домой, спрашиваем Афросиаба: "Как жизнь?" Здороваемся с ним.
Надо сфотать сегодня парня...  :Grin:

----------


## Янек

> У нас в подъезде между 1 и 2 этажом сплёл паутину паук. Он давно уже там. Разжирел даже.


А ты Аленка муху поймай и посади в паутинку,увидишь его за работой. Вот тогда и сфоткаешь  своего  Афросиаба .Прывэт :Meeting:  :Ok:

----------


## Янек

> А ещё мы сегодня белок кормили


А белка то кто? Та что у дерева или та что на дереве? :Smile3:  :Yahoo:  :Vah:

----------


## Янек

> - судя по тому, что даже глядя на фотографию, буквы пропускаю, "лечение" прошло не совсем удачно


Наоборот удачно, не замечаешь уже машинально пишешь. Значит не боишься мохнатых - многолапых ... :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

Маленькое солнышко.:)

----------


## magistr

вот решил малость показать натюрмортов:

----------


## Таня Л

> Маленькое солнышко.:)


Янек, СПАСИБО!!! Очень люблю подсолнухи, каждый год хочу сфоткаться в подсолнуховом поле, но каждый раз какое-нибудь НО...Поставлю этот подсолнушек на рабочий стол.

*magistr*, без комментариев. :Tender:  :Ok: 




> Надо сфотать сегодня парня...


Алёнка, ждём Афросиаба собственной персоной :Grin:

----------


## Янек

> вот решил малость показать натюрмортов:


Да!!!!!!!!! Здорово, слов нет! Художник, что тут скажешь. :Ok:

----------


## Янек

> Поставлю этот подсолнушек на рабочий стол.


Танюшка возьми тогда нормальный размер 

http://s55.radikal.ru/i147/1109/6b/6feb6d111acd.jpg

----------


## Янек

Высоко сижу,далеко гляжу...:) Сегодня  сфоткал с пятого этажа со своей квартиры, чёт плохо получилось.

----------


## PAN

Когда нибудь я таки куплю себе хороший фотик...
Мыльница все равно не справляется... особенно ночью...

[IMG]http://*********su/81223.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/129350.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/122182.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

> Когда нибудь я таки куплю себе хороший фотик...
> Мыльница все равно не справляется... особенно ночью...


А мне последняя очень нравится. Совсем не плохо.

----------


## Alenajazz

> ждём Афросиаба собственной персоной


Нету его уже... НЕ успела...  :Tu:

----------


## Янек

> вот решил малость показать натюрмортов:


Андрей, а портретики покажешь?

----------


## Славина

> Нету его уже... НЕ успела


Как нету?  :Blink:  А куда подевался??? Мухи съели??? Может замёрз???
А я так ждала фото Афросиаба, хотя тоже их боюсь, но фото с удовольствием смотрю  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А куда подевался???


Подозреваю, что  бабушки смели паутину... Но буду ждать... Может, ещё появится...

----------


## Славина

> Может, ещё появится.


Конечно появится. Бум ждать  :Yes4: 
Я на своих окнах замучилась паутину снимать, только смахну, а она опять сияет:)))
Сейчас их время свои коконы плести, я уже осенью окна боюсь открывать, чтобы помыть, их (пауков) там столько, вай  :Vah:

----------


## Янек

> Сейчас их время свои коконы плести, я уже осенью окна боюсь открывать, чтобы помыть, их (пауков) там столько, вай


Не верю, фотку давай  :No2:  :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> Не верю, фотку давай


Фотку чего??? :Blink: 
Окон, паутины или пауков???
Так это же для меня смертельный номер  :Vah: 

Можно я лучше природой отделаюсь :Grin:

----------


## Янек

> Фотку чего???
> Окон, паутины или пауков???
> Так это же для меня смертельный номер


Пауков с паутиной, через окно. Не должна умереть, максимум сильно  испугаешься, если взглядами встретитесь, но стекло предохранит от паучьего гипноза. А то может , как муху, фать и завернуть куколкой. :Smile3:  :Vah:

----------


## Янек

> Можно я лучше природой отделаюсь


Красивые места :Ok:

----------


## Таня Л

> Подозреваю, что бабушки смели паутину...


 :Tu:  :No2: 



> Бум ждать


 :Aga:  :Yahoo:

----------


## magistr

> Андрей, а портретики покажешь?


ну с портретами я не очень дружу:

----------


## magistr

> Красивые места


Святогорье однако :)

----------


## PAN

> с портретами я не очень дружу:


Нормально дружишь... :Ok:

----------


## magistr

Святогорье однако:

----------


## magistr

> Нормально дружишь...


нормально, это когда так:
   

а то пока только так:

----------


## Янек

*magistr*, 
Андрей привет. А ты Канонист или Никонист?




> а то пока только так:


Я вот так хочу научиться. :Smile3: 




> Святогорье однако:


  Хороши пейзажы, обалдеть!На третьем фото,ух и просторы.




> нормально, это когда так:


Никак не могу понять. Вот смотрю на старинные фотографии, обычное семейное фото, или классический портрет, но воспринимаются они как то по особому. Ну вроде нет ничего особенного, а чем то цепляют глаз. :Blink: Неужели  идеальная проработка теней и полутеней это делает?

----------


## magistr

> *magistr*, 
> Андрей привет. А ты Канонист или Никонист?


А это имеет какое-то значение?
:)

----------


## Славина

> Святогорье однако


Да, это была поездка в Свято-Успенский Славянский монастырь, места там действительно замечательные, впечатлений до сих пор не могу забыть, хотя была там неоднократно, поразило осеннее небо своей синевой



Монахи, отслужившие службу, шли стройным организованным строем



Краски ранней осени











Местные обитатели храма :)))

----------


## Славина

Ну и собственно я!



Пока всё, но обещаю продолжить свой путь в этот удивительный мир фотографии...

----------


## PAN

> Ну и собственно я!


ДевоЦка...

----------


## Янек

> А это имеет какое-то значение?
> :)


Просто интересно. Ты человек продвинутый в этой сфере. А это два не примеримых клана. Вот и решил спросить. Лично я больше симпатизирую Никону, чисто на подсознательном уровне. Ни тот ни другой , в руках не держал.




> Ну и собственно я!


Хороша Иришка. :Ok:  :Vishenka 33: 




> Пока всё, но обещаю продолжить свой путь в этот удивительный мир фотографии...


Бум ждать :Derisive:

----------


## Алла и Александр

[img]http://*********su/120630m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********su/99126m.jpg[/img]

----------


## magistr

> Просто интересно. Ты человек продвинутый в этой сфере. А это два не примеримых клана. Вот и решил спросить. Лично я больше симпатизирую Никону, чисто на подсознательном уровне. Ни тот ни другой , в руках не держал.


Будем драться?
у меня Canon 
хотя снимал и на Nikon, Pentax, Minolta, Киев, Зенит, Фед, Москва....

----------


## Янек

> Будем драться?


Ну драться, так драться. За мною Москва, ни шага назад. :Smile3: 

А если скажешь. что с полной матрицей, я сам наверное умру от  зависти. Не злой, а просто  зависти. Это ведь своего рода машина,классная машина. :Ok:

----------


## Янек

*Алла и Александр*, 
Идиллия  :Smile3:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Киев, Зенит, Фед, Москва....


ещё про "смену" забыл :Taunt: 



> Ну и собственно я!


поди за короткую юбчёнку,влетело?
Эх,а мы вчера на гастроли в деревню ездили свадьбу проводить,не устояла...

----------


## Янек

А это моя Орхидейка в машине. Пока мамку ждал сфоткал свою любимку. :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

> Эх,а мы вчера на гастроли в деревню ездили свадьбу проводить,не устояла...


Танюшка разницу видишь?

----------


## Янек

> у меня Canon
> хотя снимал и на Nikon, Pentax, Minolta, Киев, Зенит, Фед, Москва....


Зенит с Киевом, дома лежат. К ним ничего уж  не осталось , кроме фотоувеличителя. Да и фоткал я на них по молодости, когда сынулька маленький был, тогда в тему качественного фото и не впрягался, так на память ,что бы было. Я наверное не говорил , мне  22 ноября будет 51.

----------


## Alenajazz

> мне 22 ноября


Скорпиошка, ура!

----------


## Янек

> Скорпиошка, ура!


Приветищееееее Алёнишнааа!!!!!!! Да у меня день пограничный, где скорпион, а есть где и стрелец. На майл зайди , там стрелец почему то. :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> где скорпион, а есть где и стрелец.


Всегда 22 ноября был скорпионским днём. Я тебя скорпом считать буду!  :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> разницу видишь?


Спасибо,я как то не подумала убрать тень :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> поди за короткую юбчёнку, влетело?


Та не, не влетело, у меня был платок на бёдра, на всякий пожарный такой случай, но пронесло  :Grin: 




> я как то не подумала убрать тень


А тень та, ну точно "черная кошка"  :Grin:

----------


## magistr

> ....
> А если скажешь. что с полной матрицей, я сам наверное умру от  зависти. ...


Чего нету, так нету. 




> ещё про "смену" забыл....


не забыл, чего не было, того и не пишу. Был Вилия-Vilia (не авто) но его мне дали в руки, когда я игрался молотком и не понимал зарницы между кирпичом и фотоаппаратом. Возможно и подарили  - потому что был уже поломан...... :) Поэтому им не снимал.





> Зенит с Киевом, дома лежат. К ним ничего уж  не осталось , кроме фотоувеличителя. .....


Открою секрет, они не черно-белые, туда можно и цветную пленку ставить. Я до сих пор иногда беру свой Киев-19 и поснимаю пленочку. Потом в сканер, и оцифрованный довожу до ума и в печать.
  
ну и как вам мой пленочный результат?




> Спасибо,я как то не подумала убрать тень


 Это называется "уши фотографа" — http://photo-element.ru/book/ears/ears.html





> .... Я наверное не говорил , мне  22 ноября будет 51.


Большой дядька, я ещё пацан :)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Был Вилия-Vilia


Блин про Вилию то я уже забыла!У меня то же Феликс ЭДмундович есть!!!



> http://photo-element.ru/book/ears/ears.html


Спасибо,позновательно :Yes4: 



> пронесло


Все залюбовались на стройные ножки :Ok:

----------


## magistr

> ...У меня то же Феликс ЭДмундович есть!!!.....


Если уж правильно то:

*Ф*еликс
*Э*дмундович
*Д*зержинский

----------


## Alenajazz

> Феликс
> Эдмундович
> Дзержинский


А его папА, Эдмунд, преподавал математику у Антона Чехова.  :Yes4:  (я в фотоаппаратах ничего не понимаю, мне просто нравятся люди, которые в этой теме...  :Blush2: )

----------


## magistr

> А его папА, Эдмунд, преподавал математику у Антона Чехова.  (я в фотоаппаратах ничего не понимаю, мне просто нравятся люди, которые в этой теме... )


 вот нашел с ФЭД-Микрон (полукадровый - ещё тогдашний кроп) 1984 год

----------


## PAN

> я в фотоаппаратах ничего не понимаю, мне просто нравятся люди, которые в этой теме...


 :Ok: ... :Vishenka 19: ...

----------


## Янек

> Был Вилия-Vilia (не авто)


А первый фотик у меня появился   когда учился в техникуме, на третьем курсе вроде,а может на втором, это или 77 или 78 ой год. Не помню названия, типа Вилии, но полный автомат. Электроника что ли, точно не скажу. Не долго я им попользовался,батарейки сели и всё, таких у нас не продавали, как таблетки,четыре штучки.

----------


## Янек

> Открою секрет, они не черно-белые, туда можно и цветную пленку ставить. Я до сих пор иногда беру свой Киев-19 и поснимаю пленочку. Потом в сканер, и оцифрованный довожу до ума и в печать.


Во - во. Сканер -манер, оцифрую - муцифрую, а у нас только пленка и все, а остальное за  деньги, проявить, оцифровать, или напечатать или еще чего, без штанов останешься если любитель. А если так раз от разу ,  то можно конечно. Но из всего процесса, твой только съёмка. Вот так Андрей, у вас может  по другому, но у нас ни проявителя, ни бумаги, фото индустрия  бытового пользовательского масштаба , как то не развивается.

----------


## Янек

> вот нашел с ФЭД-Микрон (полукадровый - ещё тогдашний кроп) 1984 год


Не понял Андрей. Он что с матрицей? Или плёнка узкая?

----------


## Янек

> Не понял Андрей. Он что с матрицей?


Да чет я опять тупанул, какие матрицы в то время.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А его папА, Эдмунд, преподавал математику у Антона Чехова


Я помню,ты говорила :Yes4: 



> мне просто нравятся люди, которые в этой теме...


А уж как ты нам Алёна нравишся :Ok: 



> Если уж правильно


Да знаю,я знаю...



> 1984 год


У меня на год моложе!!!

----------


## Янек

*magistr*, 

Андрей, а наши то вообще есть цифровые фотики или нет? :Blink:

----------


## magistr

> .... у вас может  по другому, но у нас ни проявителя, ни бумаги, фото индустрия  бытового пользовательского масштаба , как то не развивается.


у нас также, если хочешь ч/б то заказываешь илфорд из США, получаешь и наслаждайся.




> Не понял Андрей. Он что с матрицей? Или плёнка узкая?


пленка, только если стандартный кадр пленочной фототехники 24х36 мм, то здесь кинокадр 18х24 мм. пол фотокадра, и на стандартный ролик пленки можно отснять 75 кадров




> *magistr*, 
> 
> Андрей, а наши то вообще есть цифровые фотики или нет?


знаю только "Визир" и то только у гаишников, совмещен с родаром скорости. У нас в Харькове павильон остановочный двигался со скоростью 85 км/ч - обалденно точный фотик :)

----------


## Янек

> павильон остановочный двигался со скоростью 85 км/ч - обалденно точный фотик :)


Ну нифига себе у вас гоняют павильоны.:)

----------


## Янек

> илфорд


А это что такое? :Blink:

----------


## magistr

> А это что такое?


фотопленка http://forum.fotoclub.info/read.php?32,30355,page=1 и химия http://forum.fotoclub.info/read.php?...335#msg-102335

про Илфорд можно прочитать здесь: http://www.ilfordphoto.com/home.asp и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilford_Photo

----------


## Янек

> фотопленка





> про Илфорд можно прочитать здесь


Спасибо Андрей. :Ok:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Мальчики,давайте фотки!!! :Tender:

----------


## PAN

[IMG]http://*********su/195947.jpg[/IMG]

Вид от стены Нижегородского Кремля на Стрелку - место слияния Оки и Волги...

----------


## Славина

Осень наступила, а так хочется тепла,
Пусть хоть воспоминания согреют иногда.

Весна пришла:))





Утро в Песчаном лесу



Закат на крымском побережье



Пили все, никто не отказывался:)))

----------


## LINSLI

*Славина*, Ирина, а вот Утро в Песчаном лесу...Место не скажешь где это? А то, что-то до боли знакомое)

----------


## Славина

> Место не скажешь где это? А то, что-то до боли знакомое)


К Крыму, в Песчаном, у нас там летняя Тамадея проходит.

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## LINSLI

*Славина* Ирина, предполагаю что мы думаем об одном Песочном. Так как в Крыму есть ещё такие села. Если это в районе Казантипского залива, то это моя Родина. Там я родился и вырос, а в 15 лет уехал в Москву и до сих пор живу здесь. А в Песочное езжу в отпуск, там живет мама... Я там был в июне и в августе. Так вот в августе мы с сыном возвращались на велосипедах из Щёлкино, проезжая мимо пансионата Азовский увидели вот что-то подобное, то что на фото Утро в Песчаном лесу...Ну не думаю, что это и была ваша Тамадея..., а то это было бы слишком большим совпадением)
   Я из своих фоток делаю сладшоу, и что бы не быть голословным выкладываю их вот в такой форме. 
Крым, Казантипский залив, с. Песочное: 2010 и 2011 гг.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuhhOdsJV80
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgL57...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhcII...eature=related

----------


## Славина

> предполагаю что мы думаем об одном Песочном


*Игорь*, наша тамадея проходила с 10 по 17 июля, подробнее можешь глянуть здесь

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E4%E5%FF-2011

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*LINSLI*, 
Посмотрела с удовольствием альбом Крым 2011 ( Ялта, Севастополь, Ливадия.)как будто опять в Крыму побывала!!!

----------


## Neffy

*Гоначхирское ущелье. Вид на гору Чотча.* 




*Место дуэли Михаила Лермонтова. Пятигорск*



*Пятигорск. Домик, где жил Михаил Лермонтов. С конца мая 1841 года до 15 июля 1841 года (когда случилась дуэль).*

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********su/329181.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/347611.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/330202.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LINSLI

Алла, помимо нажатия кнопочки, захотелось и написать и сказать, что мне очень понравилось!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*LINSLI*, 

Спасибо, Игорь!

----------


## Янек

*Алла и Александр*, 

Красавцы! (чем снимаете?)
Примите угощенице, чем богаты. :Taunt:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Красавцы! (чем снимаете?)


Снимаю только я. :Yes4:  Муж больше по песнЯм силен. ))

Это снято Cаnon D500

За угощение большой рахмат))) Аппетитно выглядит - слюнки сразу потекли  :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Вот такой красивый памятник Петру и Февронье открыли в этом году в Ростове в день города.

[IMG]http://*********su/386047.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

Юная рыбачка. :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

> открыли в этом году в Ростове в день города.


Спасибо, Алла! В Ростове вечно пробегом, не знала, что такой памятник есть!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*, 
Алена, это на театралке. Напротив фонтана наверху при входе в парк. 

[IMG]http://*********su/357171.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

Всем привет!!! :Grin:  Несколько неделек меня не было, а тут творчество кипит. Андрей, спасибо за искусство. :Tender:  Янек, Танюша, Алла, Алёнка и все-все-все спасибо вам, и ещё…я скучала :Blush2: 
Ну, а сейчас собственно то, что явилось причиной моего отсутствия. Группу из нашей области командировали во Францию. Были там очень и очень мало (намного меньше моего отсутствия), но зато эмоций выше крыши. Хотя бы то, что я ВПЕРВЫЕ (громко не смейтесь) летала на самолёте, да и вообще до этой поездки у меня даже загранпаспорта не было. Правильно говорят: «Никогда не говори никогда». Я специально его не делала, потому что люблю путешествовать по России. А тут пришлось, ну здорово, хотя Франция нас погодой не баловала, почти всегда было пасмурно, фото поэтому не особо яркие.

----------


## Таня Л

Над облаками:

Вид сверху:

Ратуша в городке Сен-Кантен (такой чудный, милый и уютный город):

Прогулка по Сене:

Кто за чем приехал во Францию, а я голубей фотографировать:


А дальше «без комментариев»:
  
Эх, Франция…Мало были, мало, что видели…эх… :Tu:

----------


## Таня Л

В день приезда, а малая Родина нас встречала ярким солнцем, я сразу же помчалась в лес (ну помните, про дурную голову :Yes4: ):
ОСЕННЯЯ БАБОЧКИНА ЛЮБОВЬ: (я все колени стерла, пока за ними ползала) :Grin:

----------


## Таня Л

Безоблачное осеннее небо – неповторимо:

----------


## Таня Л

Портреты классные. А у меня не особо люди получаются, природа мне как-то ближе. Немного на ваш суд любительских портретов (друзей и родственников иногда фоткаю):
Мои подружки-блондинки (умные и образованные):

Любимые племянники:
 
Дочки одной из подружек-блондинок:
 
Солистки хореографического коллектива (после конкурса едем домой):

А это я издевалась над своим сыном:

----------


## Янек

> Всем привет!!! Несколько неделек меня не было, а тут творчество кипит.


Привет Танюшка. Еще так сделаешь получишь!!! Предупреждать надо, что уезжаешь. Во Францию, охренеть не встать.  :Ok: 

Фотки классные. :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Таня Л

> Привет Танюшка. Еще так сделаешь получишь!!! Предупреждать надо, что уезжаешь.


Да я до последнего не верила в эту затею...Затея мне потом отомстила - в Москве от чемодана отлетели колёса, благо было часов 5 в запасе до отлёта, и я, практически не зная столицы, нашла таки новый чемодан, а старый отдала в ремонт. Домой возвращалась с двумя чемоданами. (На обратном пути у нас тоже были в запасе часы.) "Все люди, как люди, а я - королевишна :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: " Жаль фотки нет. Так, что я уже получила :Girl Blum2:

----------


## magistr

харьковский "баобаб":


"утомленное солнце":

----------


## люда43

Вот так спят мои котики!
У системника на спине! Макс в глубоком сне!
[IMG]http://*********su/498764.jpg[/IMG]
Жаклин любит спать в игрушках!
[IMG]http://*********su/505935.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

Тук-тук-тук, а куда все пропали?  :Tu:  Так фоток новых осенних хочется посмотреть. В этом году так и не получилось сходить в лес и пошуршать листочками, хоть на фотографиях посмотреть. Ребята, вы где?

*люда43*, Макс акробат просто какой-то :Ok:

----------


## magistr

Хотите осени, таки их есть у нас:
   

и прашю заметить, ието усё у городе.

----------


## magistr

> Вот так спят мои котики!
> ....


а ты мне вкусняшку принёс?

----------


## Таня Л

> Хотите осени, таки их есть у нас


Красиво... Понимаю, почему так Пушкин осень любил :Derisive:  Ребята, а ребята, давайте устроим ОСЕННИЙ ВЕРНИСАЖ :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Петру и Февронье открыли в этом году в Ростове


А это в Сочи,снимали в 10 году

----------


## Alenajazz

> а ты мне вкусняшку принёс?


Кот шикарный. Я в восторге! Великолепное фото!!!!!

----------


## magistr

> Кот шикарный. Я в восторге! Великолепное фото!!!!!


кошка.

----------


## Янек

> а ты мне вкусняшку принёс?


Привет Андрей. Да, повезло тебе. Это ж надо поймать такой осмысленный взгляд!. Здорово, ну профи есть профи. Классное фото. Редко заходишь, чем занимаешься?

----------


## magistr

> Привет Андрей. Да, повезло тебе. Это ж надо поймать такой осмысленный взгляд!. Здорово, ну профи есть профи. Классное фото. Редко заходишь, чем занимаешься?


если бы ты знал какие взгляды я не могу поймать, .... Это так, случайность. 
занимаю сейчас полиграфией. на субботу готовлю выставку, так что всего помаленьку.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> на субботу готовлю выставку


Успехов!И закажи потом,что там выставил?

----------


## Чара

Как здорово! Я тоже в ранней юности увлекалась фотографией, даже проявитель-закрепитель сама готовила, проявляла и прочее...и тоже потом забросила.
Теперь вот понадобилось для своего сайта снимать свои мастер-классы для своего сайта. Мне очень нравится снимать, очень хочу овладеть такой программой как фотошоп на приличном уровне.

----------


## magistr

> Успехов!И закажи потом,что там выставил?


покажу конечно, как только сделаю.
к сожалению перенесли на неделю по причине простудных заболеваний у персонала.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> перенесли на неделю


Есть время отточить все дэтали до совершенства!!!

----------


## magistr

а что оттачивать, выставка и так провисела в художественном музее вместо одной ночи музеев (14-15 мая) аж пять месяцев.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> вместо одной ночи музеев (14-15 мая) аж пять месяцев.


А нам так ничего и кажешь...
Ладно держите котофея...не мой,в Казани,у подружки сфоткала..

обожаю,сиамских...у меня то же сиамка была :Tu: А это ОН же,только на другой день.

Блин тут такую забавную семью нашла!фотка 4-х летней давности!!!

Ну и Нюрку в догонку,эта девица прописана в Дендрарии.

----------


## PAN

> Ну и Нюрку


Нутрия???

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Нутрия?


Да Паша,причём ручная,кидаешь ей лакомство,она как крыса лапками держит,и в приделах досягаемости руки,только гладиться не даётся.Красивая,правда?

----------


## magistr

> А нам так ничего и кажешь...


онлай выставку делаю только по завершении реальной.
предыдущие можно посмотреть здесь

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> онлай выставку делаю только по завершении реальной.


значит не дождёмся :Meeting: 
А я продолжаю,делиться старыми фотографиями
эта красавица жила в вальере,кафе где то перед Самарой
А это то же Дендрарий

Вот этот прожорливый кент на юге у вулкана Шуго

А это мы на шашлыки с сослуживцами ходили в Орехово-Зуево,дочь изобразила,пока костёр разводили

пока всё!

----------


## magistr

> значит не дождёмся


ну почему же, на прошлые две выставки я дал ссылку - кликнуть только на слове - "*ЗДЕСЬ*"

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> кликнуть только на слове - "ЗДЕСЬ"


Там товарисч  бъётся фэйсем об тэйбол :Vah: 
принимайте Анапскую ракушечку-улитку!

Питерский Чижик-Пыжик с Фонтанки

А та живность водоплавающая,ездили на лотосы...но это роилось,перемещалась ,кучковалось по поверхности..

сейчас пойду приближу....блин красотень!!!

воот,пока всё!

----------


## magistr

> Там товарисч  бъётся фэйсем об тэйбол
> ....


и два отчета о выставках, не пробовали кликать на названиях выставок?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> не пробовали кликать на названиях выставок?


кликнула там *открытие выставки и отзывы посетителей

оставить отзыв* куда дальше? там где открытие.плохо видно работы....ой
посмотрела Формат..4 листа с фотоработами?Здорово!Это всё или я опять плохо сориентировалась?

----------


## magistr

> кликнула там *открытие выставки и отзывы посетителей
> 
> оставить отзыв* куда дальше? там где открытие.плохо видно работы....ой
> посмотрела Формат..4 листа с фотоработами?Здорово!Это всё или я опять плохо сориентировалась?


если в отчете о выставке Харьков 2010 - то кликнуть на маленкой афишке - откроется виртуальная галерея расположение работ по стене

если 4 стенда, то кликнув на стендах - получаете просмотр стенда крупно, кликнув на работе - смотрите на работу детально, причем там подписано авторство.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Харьков 2010 - то кликнуть на маленкой афишке


Супер!Спасибо понравились сразу же несколько работ :Ok: Сейчас пойду смотреть в личку,кто ты... :Blush2: 
сходила...мммдя :Meeting:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Провославная церковь в Казани

поближе

А это в Питере!!!

Ой,а это дерево...точнее тольное место на дереве,прям рама для картины...

----------


## magistr

> .....сходила...мммдя


переведи ;)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> переведи


Что тут переводить?И так всё понятно :Meeting: Хотела узнать,какие работы твои,а у тебя только возраст(украшение)мужчины...не имя тебе,не фамилии :Meeting:

----------


## magistr

> Что тут переводить?И так всё понятноХотела узнать,какие работы твои,а у тебя только возраст(украшение)мужчины...не имя тебе,не фамилии


исправил :)

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> Да Паша,причём ручная,кидаешь ей лакомство,она как крыса лапками держит,и в приделах досягаемости руки,только гладиться не даётся.Красивая,правда?


А у нас тут даже нутрии ручные...И даже потрогать себя дают... :Vah:  Привыкли к людям,наверное...

Суббота. 5 ноября.В парке.New Braunfels.

[IMG]http://*********su/668129m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/660961m.jpg[/IMG]

пришлось делиться своим яблоком...

[IMG]http://*********su/706016m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/716256m.jpg[/IMG]

заплыв на короткие дистанции...с утками...

[IMG]http://*********su/720352m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Суббота. 5 ноября.В парке.New Braunfels.


Вау!!!Какая прелесть!!!Супер!!!А ещё фотки есть?Ну живность другую  фотографировали?

----------


## Таня Л

Животные – это просто чудо!!! Ну, а в моей квартире живёт только одно чудо – КУЗЯ: (4 ноября ему исполнилось 4 месяца, на фотках он ещё маленький трехмесячный котёнок)    
Вкусная была колбаска:

Звезда устала, фотосессия окончена:

Вот вам всем: :Smile3:

----------


## Таня Л

Смесители в ванной летят независимо от цены и качества, и вот, о ЧУДО – в семье появился собственный слесарь-сантехник:
   
«Хозяйка, принимай работу»: 
«Потрудились, можно и отдохнуть»:

----------


## Славина

> чудо – КУЗЯ


*Танюша*, Кузя действительно ЧУДО!!! Просто прелесть  :Tender:

----------


## Таня Л

> Кузя действительно ЧУДО!!!


Спасибо! Особенно, когда спит - ну ангелок просто :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> Особенно, когда спит - ну ангелок просто


Ну когда мы спим, мы все ангелы  :Grin:

----------


## magistr

По дороге на работу.
В связи с переводом стрелок на зимнее время сейчас рассвет в 6:30, правда и темнеет в 16:30, незнаю кто, и что экономит, зато фото снимать получается с утра:
   

ну малость моя Ассолька попозировала, устроила ревизию во время съемки, полусоннное создание.
   
пришла, залезала на съемочный стол, попозировала, и ушла. ;)

----------


## magistr

> Ну когда мы спим, мы все ангелы


Эт точно ;)

----------


## Таня Л

А это моё домашнее увлечение (Хорошо, что  Кузя «спец» только по смесителям, по подоконникам не прыгает). Самое прикольное  – выращивать фиалки из листочка и потом ждать, какой формы и расцветки будут цветы. На улице снег, пасмурно и грустно… Пусть к вам ненадолго вернется лето:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Таня Л*, Таня,а Кузя какой национальности-породы?Красава!!!
Кошек у меня,к сожалению нет...но так на море хочется...море перед штормом...

А ещё красивый пейзаж,заходящего солнца в Адыгеи..

Ну и Питер это конечно же святое-шикарный город!!!

----------


## Таня Л

Здорово, что цвести начинают ближе к зиме. Любуюсь на них и мрачные дни как-то быстрее пробегают…

----------


## magistr

и еще одно фото:
http://www.woodenart.com.ua/images/kartina_3d.html
расположив курсор над изображением, нажмите левую кнопку мышки и плавно подвигайте мышкой в стороны.
иногда работает на клавиатуре стрелка влево или вправо :)

----------


## Таня Л

Андрей, как же здорово у тебя всё получается, аж дух захватывает. Даже Ассольке позавидовала белой завистью, ну там, где она под пледиком :Grin: 
Танюша, ага на море хочется... Кузя - метис  :Grin: , мама у него - экзот, папа - британец, вот он от мамы мордаху "взял", а от папы окрас. На выставках всё-равно участвовать не будем, так, что это не страшно :Smile3:

----------


## Таня Л

> расположив курсор над изображением, нажмите левую кнопку мышки и плавно подвигайте мышкой в стороны.


Андрей, и как это называется? Фото в формате 3D? :Smile3:  Забавно.

----------


## magistr

> Андрей, и как это называется? Фото в формате 3D? Забавно.


3D - это стерео изображение, если есть в наличии вот такие очки: 
тогда смотреть здесь:


на а такой анимашке я названия не придумал ещё :)
скорее всего это к псевдо-3D - поскольку картинка плоская только создается ощущение объема в момент движения. Хотя и псевдо - здесь далеко не псевдо, а реальный объем.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> мама у него - экзот, папа - британец


Во во,а то я подумала,что новая порода!!!Красава!!!



> нажмите левую кнопку мышки и плавно подвигайте мышкой в стороны.


Вау!!!Ничего подобного пока не видела!!Калхоз,да? :Grin: 



> тогда смотреть здесь


Да и это так!Но такой эффект,я видела,а вот типа анимацию деревянную...елки палки,что только не придумают!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## magistr

> .....
> 
> Вау!!!......что только не придумают!!!


магём ;)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*magistr*, так ты так и не сказал,там же много авторских работ .Может уже познакомимся?"Имя сестра(брат), имя!"

----------


## magistr

> *magistr*, так ты так и не сказал,там же много авторских работ .Может уже познакомимся?"Имя сестра(брат), имя!"


так в профиле вроде указал уже :)

http://www.fotoclub.info/profile/magistr/

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> так в профиле вроде указал уже


Андрей,очень приятно,Татьяна!У меня старший брат,то же Андрюшка,так что не забуду!!!А если серьёзно...мне работы понравились,жаль,что их не так много,как хотелосьбы!Даёшь персональную выставку!!!Спасибо Андрюша за красоту и доброту!

----------


## magistr

> ...Спасибо Андрюша за красоту и доброту!


Персоналка - хорошо, но накладно для безработного. Я только устроился на работу, еще не все долги раздал, так что пока отложим персоналку по финансовым причинам.

----------


## Таня Л

> У меня старший брат,то же Андрюшка,так что не забуду!!!


А у меня младший брат Андрюха :Derisive:  Только он всё время из себя старшего корчит и "малявкой" меня обзывает :Derisive:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

От меня вам всем...букетик

это не помню,что но красиво..

пчёл дурной-дурной!!!

----------


## Таня Л

> это не помню,что но красиво..


а это случаем не магнолия? "Не зная горя, горя, горя, в краю магнолий плещет море..." Хочу туда, где тепло! У нас снегу навалило жуть...Завтра фото брошу

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а это случаем не магнолия?


Магнолия это большое дерево,а это что то маленькое и вроде кустарник?

----------


## magistr

> а это случаем не магнолия? "Не зная горя, горя, горя, в краю магнолий плещет море..." Хочу туда, где тепло! У нас снегу навалило жуть...Завтра фото брошу


У нас закончилась золотая осень, но я вчера работал :(

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> но я вчера работал


Почему НО?
Кто высоты не боится?

Поехали на красную поляну?

А это Сочи,ночь,мост...там такие пальмочки и чаечки..

----------


## magistr

> Почему НО?...


потому как ходил и смотрел, когда деревья пожелтеют, вот пожелтели, шел на работу снял пару кадров, вечером морозец ударил и ночью листья опали, их ещё снежком при трусило. Следующим утром деревья стоят голые. Хотя один положительный момент в этом есть - листья больше не жгут, теперь видимость более 100 метров в городе. Да и дышать есть чем. 
Вот золотая осень длилась у нас всего 6 часов в этом году :)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> золотая осень длилась у нас всего 6 часов


Нифига-себе!!!!У нас больше месяца...я бы наверное расплакалась,если бы так мало,Золотая осень это моё самое-самое любимое время !!!

----------


## magistr

все уснули?

----------


## Alenajazz

> все уснули?


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
У меня гикнулся фотоаппарат. Хоть он был и совсем простенький.... Но меня радовало его наличие. А теперь совсем не радует отсутствие наличия... Я пока буду только смотреть за вашими работами. И мечтать о новом фотоаппарате.  :Tender:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Доброго всем дня. Случайно увидела название темы. Заглянула, полюбовалась. Спасибо за позитив с утра! Не отношу себя к фотографам, но с фотоаппаратом дружу с детства. Фэд, ванная с красным фонарём.....  :Tender:  Ностальджи.  Можно к вам с фото?

Времена года в одном месте. Дача. Пруд. 

Лето.




на стыке лета и осени. Первые жёлтые листочки



Осень



Зима.




весна

----------


## Славина

> все уснули?


 :Yes4:  

А что, за окном серая, уныла, поздняя осень, солнышка нет, деревья уже голые, на земле грязь и слякоть, пауки за окном и те позасыпали наверное.
Гонялась тут по дому за одним с фотиком  :Vah:  та что-то кадры мутные получились.
Кошак мой такой облезлый стал совсем, у кого наедает морду на зиму, а наш совсем тощий стал, хотя жрёт хорошо  :Meeting: 
Вот и сидим, ждем с моря погоды  :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А что, за окном серая, уныла, поздняя осень, солнышка нет, деревья уже голые, на земле грязь и слякоть, пауки за окном и те позасыпали наверное.


Для поднятия настроения пошла сфотографировала синичку за окном.




А заодно город контрастов и разный уровень жизни. Вид из одного окна



И из другого

----------


## Славина

> Для поднятия настроения


Спасибо, Ириш. :Ok:  

У вас уже зима полным ходом.

А у меня под окнами только кошкин дом  :Grin:

----------


## Piligrim

> Доброго всем дня. Случайно увидела название темы. Заглянула, полюбовалась. Спасибо за позитив с утра! Не отношу себя к фотографам, но с фотоаппаратом дружу с детства. Фэд, ванная с красным фонарём.....  Ностальджи.  Можно к вам с фото?


Что касается ФЭДа, то этим аппаратом можно и сегодня создавать шедевры... :)
Просто цифра удобней тем, что напрямую на сайт можно вываливать... 
Свой плёночный не отдаю, оставил как память, хотя и "цифры" хватает. В сети достаточно и фоток со старых времён, обычно первая реакция людей - не верят, что плёнкой фотографировалось...

----------


## Piligrim

> Спасибо, Ириш. 
> 
> У вас уже зима полным ходом.
> 
> А у меня под окнами только кошкин дом


А у нас хо-ро-шо!

Снег в этом году не выпадал ни разу!

----------


## Piligrim

Пытался поставить фото, но не идёт...

----------


## magistr

у меня с первого поста линки - вопросов нету

где вы выставляете, может быть вы линк не правильно делаете?

http://forum.in-ku.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode

----------


## Piligrim

Да, пожалуй...
Открыл страницу, предложенную Вами.
Похоже, кое-что (и немало!!!) я успел пропустить, но постараемся наверстать...
Жаль, интеренет на работе, подхожу урывками, после 19.00 включимся по полной программе... :)

----------


## Славина

Вот греется наш старичок у батареи и слушает песни по радио  :Grin:

----------


## Piligrim

> У меня гикнулся фотоаппарат. Хоть он был и совсем простенький.... Но меня радовало его наличие. А теперь совсем не радует отсутствие наличия... Я пока буду только смотреть за вашими работами. И мечтать о новом фотоаппарате.


По умолчанию

    Искренне сочуствую!
    Это, воистину, настоящая трагедия!

    Но - преодолимая !!!

    А, как пожелание, скажу так: идеального фотоаппарата не бывает в природе. И даже самый простенький фотик - всё же чудо! Признаюсь, что даже последний мобильник я приобрёл из расчета, чтоб был с собой всегда хотя бы простенький... И это 100% повлияло на выбор модели (из того, что на нашем рынке, лучше всего камеры у "соней")

----------


## PAN

> А заодно город контрастов и разный уровень жизни


10 сентября... Анталия, Турция... Вот это контраст...)))

[IMG]http://*********su/353369.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Piligrim

Надеюсь, правильно понял, и теперь пойдёт...

 :Smile3: 

Этой осенью мало пришлось снимать. Взято с одной из предыдущих, когда удалось порадоваться возможностям....

Но октябрьское настроение передаёт!

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********su/776527m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/735568m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Piligrim

> Нифига-себе!!!!У нас больше месяца...я бы наверное расплакалась,если бы так мало,Золотая осень это моё самое-самое любимое время !!!


Да, осень - время особое!
И у нас длится, именно золотая, около полутора месяцев...
Но если наблюдать, и всё пойдёт без драматических изменений (например, год назад 16 октября снегопад вдарил),
то в осени нашей, прибалтийской, можно рпоследить 3 этапа.
1) Самые яркие клёны - на фоне зелени,(с ними - ещё какие-то такие же яркие деревья, как мазки ярких красок на зелёной палитре)
2) Берёзы, липы, самое массовое созревание и опадание листьев,(пламенные яркие первые клёны опали, стоят уже голые, а деревья второго этапа сочетают в себе щемящую унылось и в то же время свежесть)
3) Клёны опали, но дубы, вязы и некоторые др. деревья в это время отливают особой бронзой... с ними - остатки покрова остальных деревьев, ещё не опавших, но могущих исчезнуть за 5 часов... Когда солднце и тихие дни, этот , 3-й этап золотой (бронзовой) осени особо торжественный, ясный.

Вот что-то между 2-м и 3-м этапами...

----------


## Piligrim

То же самое место, без дубов и вязов, но всё-же, окончательный финал...
Как логическое продолжение предыдущего кадра(без того и не показывал бы):


(место то же самое, парк 905-года в Риге)
К стыду, 3-й этап золото-бронзовой осени проследить всё некогда с фотиком...
Стал делиться - аж стало обидно, что не зафиксировал, и не могу представить вам в лучшем виды.... (может, это мне и стимул :Yes4: )

----------


## magistr

> ....(из того, что на нашем рынке, лучше всего камеры у "соней")


я бы не сказал, но это IMHO

----------


## Таня Л

> У меня гикнулся фотоаппарат.


Алёнка, ну как же так, без фотоаппарата плохо. Скоро праздники, сделай себе подарок :Yes4: 



> все уснули?


Андрей, не просто уснули... У меня "зимняя спячка" началась, не могу я жить без солнышка. Так и придётся в жаркие страны переезжать :Grin:  
Ирина, спасибо за замечательные фото, сонное состояние сразу испаряется!
А у нас сейчас так, это фото сделаны 9 ноября. Зима пришла очень рано, и ведь фиг выгонишь потом :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> сделай себе подарок


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 




> Зима пришла очень рано


У нас плюс пять пока. Но хотим теплее. Привыкли, что и в январе плюс 12-15.

----------


## люда43

Мои котики!
Обеденный сон!
[IMG]http://*********su/820646m.jpg[/IMG]
Что снится моей киске? Наверное сосиски!
[IMG]http://*********su/805286m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Доброе утро ,всем!Встала,выглянула в окно,а там...

нет.это далеко не первый снег,но уж больно много за ночь выпало.сугробы просто выше колен!

----------


## magistr

это только у меня такое, или у всех?
пришло сообщение, что в форуме новый пост и ссылка на пост, кликаешь и попадаешь на самый первый пост в форуме. Смысл таких ссылок просто теряется. в принципе как и благодарности, появилась новая за какой-то пост в теме форума, а за какой мол догадайся сам? Можешь весь форум перелистать, а еще лучше вести блокнот и отмечать за какой пост и когда сколько благодарностей. Что-то не срослось с форумом.

----------


## magistr

> Я увлекалась фотографией когда-то в юности, потом забросила, а сейчас открыла возможности цифры:smile:
> Посмотрите, может быть, понравится


вот собственно говоря о чем я писал, у меня ссылка на вчерашний пост приводит к этому сообщению.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> это только у меня такое, или у всех?


Андрей,не кипишуй...бывают сбои разные,но потом всё налаживается.Вот если сейчас увидишь от меня кулачёк,это за твой крайний  :Yes4: Точно!!!Давай лучше что то красивое выстави,хочется же полюбоваться :Meeting:

----------


## magistr

> Я увлекалась фотографией когда-то в юности, потом забросила, а сейчас открыла возможности цифры:smile:
> Посмотрите, может быть, понравится



Огромное спасибо, что вы меня поблагодарили за это сообщение, но оно не моё ;)

Я же говорю - ГЛЮКИ.
Ау модераторы, исправьте пожалуйста.

----------


## magistr

> Андрей,не кипишуй...бывают сбои разные,но потом всё налаживается.Вот если сейчас увидишь от меня кулачёк,это за твой крайний Точно!!!Давай лучше что то красивое выстави,хочется же полюбоваться


Здесь проблема, у меня пошабашил контроллер на винчестере, поэтому очень много фотографий просто исчезли :(
сейчас Злой, ищу как-бы восстановить информацию

----------


## Таня Л

> у меня пошабашил контроллер на винчестере, поэтому очень много фотографий просто исчезли :(


 :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu: 
Андрей, железяки иногда так подводят... Я теперь инфу храню на CD и DVD-дисках, и на жёстком съемном... Даже не знаю, что тут можно сказать

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я же говорю - ГЛЮКИ.


А у меня вроде всё :Ok: А у меня вобще,всегда всё :Ok: 



> сейчас Злой,


 :Tu: это плохо!Желаю успехов в востановлении!Держи хвост пистолетом,жизнь наладиться!!!Твори и дерзай,а мы будем ждать твои шедевры :Yes4:

----------


## magistr

> Андрей, железяки иногда так подводят... Я теперь инфу храню на CD и DVD-дисках, и на жёстком съемном... Даже не знаю, что тут можно сказать


 так я тоже храню на ДВД вот купил банку дисков, пришел домой хотел записать а диск помер
чуть-чуть не успел :(

----------


## Mazaykina

> это только у меня такое, или у всех? 
> пришло сообщение, что в форуме новый пост и ссылка на пост, кликаешь и попадаешь на самый первый пост в форуме. Смысл таких ссылок просто теряется. в принципе как и благодарности, появилась новая за какой-то пост в теме форума, а за какой мол догадайся сам? Можешь весь форум перелистать, а еще лучше вести блокнот и отмечать за какой пост и когда сколько благодарностей. Что-то не срослось с форумом.


Такая ситуация с переадресацией происходит от того, что был удален какой-то пост в этой теме (долго объяснять техническую сторону дела, но это так). Чтобы вас, Андрей перекидывало на последнее сообщение, надо в своем кабинете поменять количество сообщений в теме. если стоит 15- поставить 25 или 40. Тогда ссылка будет правильной. По поводу второй вашей претензии- не принимается. Если на одну чашу весов ставить ваше желание знать за какой именно пост вы получили спасибку и на вторую- нормальная работа движка форума- я выбираю, как администратор портала- второе. Если очень хотите знать за какие сообщения благодарят- заходите в свой профиль, там есть ссылки иногда на тему, иногда на сам пост. Другого варианта у нас не будет. Хак "спасибо" с перечисленными никами в каждом посте- ОЧЕНЬ тормозят форум.

----------


## magistr

> Такая ситуация с переадресацией происходит от того, что был удален какой-то пост в этой теме ......


не из-за того, просто когда присылается ссылка на пост, то соответственно должна заканчиваться URL на например: "#904" а у меня URL такой - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?125891- Соответственно и приводит на первый пост. 
 И как следствие если тема написана латиницей то ссылка типа http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...w-must-go-on#3 приводит к посту, а ссылка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...рафия#904 никуда не приводит, первое из-за кириллицы, второе из-за тире в названии темы. Может стоит тему называть латиницей, а для форума использовать псевдоним на кириллице, и тогда ссылки будут вести именно к конкретному посту?

----------


## Mazaykina

> не из-за того, просто когда присылается ссылка на пост, то соответственно должна заканчиваться URL на например: "#904" а у меня URL такой - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?125891- Соответственно и приводит на первый пост. 
> И как следствие если тема написана латиницей то ссылка типа http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...w-must-go-on#3 приводит к посту, а ссылка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...*фотография#904* никуда не приводит, первое из-за кириллицы, второе из-за тире в названии темы. Может стоит тему называть латиницей, а для форума использовать псевдоним на кириллице, и тогда ссылки будут вести именно к конкретному посту?


Ваши ссылки вообще неправильные. Вот ссылка на последнее сообщение в этой теме, не пост номер 904, а вот такая http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4217735 

Объясняю про перебрасывание на первый пост. Модератор удалил одно сообщение, которое должно было быть первым в очередной странице, но т.к. оно удалено, то программа, обращаяст к удаленному посту ни фига не понимает - и как следствие- перебрасывает на первую страницу. Не переживайте, такое уже случалось . Тут ничего не сделаешь, просто надо поменять количество постов на страницу. У меня стоит 40, что и вам советую. 
На счет кирилицы и латиницы- УЛЫБНУЛО...  :Smile3:  Почитайте про Utf 8

----------


## magistr

> Ваши ссылки вообще неправильные. Вот ссылка на последнее сообщение в этой теме, не пост номер 904, а вот такая http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4217735


не вопрос,ваша работает. я просто вставил те ссылки. которые присылаются на почтовый ящик. Тогда почему на ящик приходят неправильные ссылки? если можно использовать правильные????



> ........Почитайте про Utf 8


да про UTF-8 я знаю, но страничка кодирована то ведь win-1251

< meta http-equiv=" Content-Type " content="text/html; charset=windows-1251" / >

да и потом вчерась все время при попытке просмотреть сайт антивирус блокировал вирусную атаку с сайта.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> да и потом вчерась все время при попытке просмотреть сайт антивирус блокировал вирусную атаку с сайта.


Ну с кем не бывает?Вышла с сайта,а потом тут всё " :Meeting: полечили"
Андрюша у меня к тебе вопрос,моя сонька альфа не хочет в темноте нормально фоткать,что делать?

А в Абхазии в пещерах.ваааще завал,как там разобраться с режимами,ты случайно не в курсе7 :Tender:

----------


## magistr

> ....
> Андрюша у меня к тебе вопрос,моя сонька альфа не хочет в темноте нормально фоткать,что делать?
> 
> А в Абхазии в пещерах.ваааще завал,как там разобраться с режимами,ты случайно не в курсе7


 все просто, в темноте фазовый автофокус не видит контраста, причем нужно уточнить каким датчиком фокусировки вы фокусируетесь. по-моему у вашей альфы самый чувствительный датчик - центральный. Нужна подсветка автофокусу, очень хорошо помогает красный сетчатый подсвет от внешней накамерной вспышки. Но он эффективен на 1-5 метрах. Соответственно нужна внешняя вспышка. Еще стоит помнить, что фазовый (пассивный) автофокус лучше всего цепляется за контрастные детали, поэтому пробовать фокусироваться по равномерно серому или равномерно темному - смысла мало.

P.S. В отношении лазерных шоу, я бы поостерегся, выжигают матрицы, потом только покупка новой камеры.

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> Вау!!!Какая прелесть!!!Супер!!!А ещё фотки есть?Ну живность другую  фотографировали?


В этом парке живность только утки  :Animals 037:  И в этом году появилось семейство нутрий.. :Vah:  

[IMG]http://*********net/2189324m.jpg[/IMG]

А так же просто красивые пейзажи.. и очень древние деревья..
Дерево на фото, правда, НЕ древнее...а просто дерево  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********net/2190348m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> все просто, в темноте фазовый автофокус не видит контраста,


Да это то понятно :Aga: ,я думала есть какие то особые режимы....а то в Афонских пещерах,он у меня юлозил,юлозил объективом,а фоткать не хочет или фотал,но хрень выходила....удовлетворения от красоты не какого :Meeting: 
Сходи пожалуйста в низ,там есть *обо всём*,там *встречи с форумчанами*,а уже в этой теме,мой *ОТПУСК 201*1,там как раз я выставила самые лучшие фотографии с пещер-хрень!!!

----------


## magistr

> Да это то понятно,я думала есть какие то особые режимы....а то в Афонских пещерах,он у меня юлозил,юлозил объективом,а фоткать не хочет или фотал,но хрень выходила....


режим простой, мануальная фокусировка, светосильная оптика, манульный режим съемки.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> режим простой, мануальная фокусировка, светосильная оптика, манульный режим съемки


Ооооо!Пойду тогументы на камеру найду,букывы буду искать.Спасибо! :Grin:

----------


## magistr

- принес фотик домой ,включил, не работает. Позвонил в магазин, два часа по телефону рассказывал, что фотик продали поломанный. Там настаивают нести его в ремонт, нашел мастерскую, позвонил, там надо мной прикалываются, ремонтировать оказываются. Нашел форумы, написал про свою проблему, два дня читал советы. Так ничего и не понял, взял инструкцию, и вот оно... ни один не сказал мне, что аккумулятор нужно вставить в камеру. :(

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ни один не сказал мне, что аккумулятор нужно вставить в камеру.


Жизненный анекдот!

----------


## Янек

> Любимые племянники:


Старший уже сорванец. :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## magistr

угадайте сто это?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> угадайте


У меня 2 варианта..Либо ЭТО горы песчанника,либо снег???Дочь говорит,что это в микроскопе, царапины железа?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*magistr*, 

Я тоже о горах подумала сразу.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Воспоминание о солнечном  лете.

[IMG]http://*********su/1021851m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1004443m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1027994m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## magistr

> *magistr*, 
> 
> Я тоже о горах подумала сразу.



это очень уникальное место, часть правды в предыдущих постах есть.

----------


## magistr

до субботы подождем, может кто еще выскажет свои предположения по поводу того, что в кадре :)

----------


## wwwolk

Больше всего мне напомнило пустынные скалы иссеченные ветром. Либо, коль говорится об уникальности, слышал что-то о  скалах мертвого моря, возможно они?

----------


## magistr

вы слишком хорошо обо мне думаете, я пределы ExUSSR не покидал, а этот снимок сделан на территории Украины.

----------


## Victorya

Дождались снега, и захотелось ЛЕТА:

----------


## magistr

> до субботы подождем, может кто еще выскажет свои предположения по поводу того, что в кадре :)




как и обещал, вот ответ
все фото сделаны на территории песчаного карьера в Харьковской области.
карьер уникален тем, что содержит мелкодисперсный кварцевый песок, и этот карьер является поставщиком песка для производства чешского "хрусталя".

на предыдущих фото высота "гор" в кадре не превышает и метра в реальной жизни, но поскольку песок очень мелкий, то по фото не видно масштаба.

если вы видите самосвал возле экскаватора то это такой самосвал 
, 
вот так выглядит колесо этого самосвала 


p.s. когда они проезжали по дороге под той площадкой на которой мы стояли (на панорамном фото внизу слева следы по грунту), то было ощущение, что земля дрожит.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> все фото сделаны на территории песчаного карьера


Я была права!
У меня есть фото в тему...



> вот так выглядит колесо этого самосвала

----------


## magistr

> Я была права!
> У меня есть фото в тему...


песчаник и песок - это разные вещи :)
ну это мелочи :)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ЭТО горы *песчанника*,





> фото сделаны на территории *песчаного* карьера


 :Blink: 
Ага и колесо у меня на фото НЕ от



> самосвал


 :Taunt: 



> это мелочи


согласна полностью :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Lotos Kay

> вы слишком хорошо обо мне думаете, я пределы ExUSSR не покидал, а этот снимок сделан на территории Украины.


может, пепел от сигареты, снятый макро? :))

----------


## Lotos Kay

природа просто меняла краски на закате, а я снимала:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Давненько здесь никого не было!Всех с КРЕЩЕНИЕМ!

так я и не научилась в темноте снимать :Meeting:

----------


## magistr

> ....
> так я и не научилась в темноте снимать


а вы штативом пользуетесь?

хотя и не ночное, но из последнего



в ночном снимке не должно быть все видно как днем, это ведь ночь, нужно показать всё то необычное, непривычное свечение иллюминации, которое так поражает в подобных снимках, зачастую более выраженное чем видит глаз, хотя с моей "куриной слепотой" я в темное время суток окромя белых точек лампочек ничего практически не вижу., зато вот так умеет видеть моя камера:
     


..................................................................................................


P.S. если камера видит вот так: 
то для меня улицы выглядят вот так: 

если я буду делать ночные снимки как я вижу, никто ничего не поймет, поэтому делаю как видит камера :)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а вы штативом пользуетесь?


 :Blush2: неет :Tu: 



> хотя с моей "куриной слепотой" я в темное время суток окромя белых точек лампочек ничего практически не вижу.,


А я считала,что это особенность передаётся только по женской линии :Meeting: 
Немного ночной Астаны

----------


## magistr

> а вы штативом пользуетесь?





> неет


вот в этом и проблема :)

----------


## Piligrim

Если человек идёт со скоростью 6 км/час, то (можно подсчитать) в секунду он проходит 1,7 метра! ПРи выдержке 1/30, его смещение будет около 5 см за время срабатывания затвора! Представляете, что будет, если даже автоэкспозиция на больших значениях ISO будет "выдавать" 1/15, 1/4 , 1/2 секунды и даже секунды? А ведь кроме линейного смещения движущихся объектов, есть так называемое "угловое смещение", которое будет выражаться в тем большее смазывание "по линии", чем удалённее объект от фотографа. Когда работали со старыми фотиками, когда выдержка (в том числе и "Z" или "В" - время, пока палец либо мех-м держит затвор открытым вручную) устанавливалась, и не всегда экспонометром, а по опыту или интуиции (ибо тогда были достаточно несовершенные экспонометры, а у "Зенитов" при яркоосвещенном небе начинало встроенный экспонометр зашкаливать) , тогда фотограф понимал ЦЕНУ выдержки, каждого движения. Сейчас, когда работает встроенная автоэкспозиция, и любители даже не удосуживаются задуматься, что, к примеру, при "ночном" режиме затвор может быть открыт даже секунду-две после того как вспышка сработала... Человек поворачивается, улыбается - рот до ушей, довольно опускает фотоаппарат, а потом удивляется: "Я же на "ночном" режиме снимал! Почему ничего не получилось?". В худшем крайнем случае идёт и начинает ругаться в фотомастерской на приёмке, обвиняя злодеев-лаборантов, которые не умеют печатать (основываясь на том, что фотик - цифровой, за меня всё думает ;) )...

Итак, при недостатке освещения необходимо зафиксировать фотоаппарат. И штатив для этого подходит наилучшим образом... Что не наилучшим? За неимением штатива, есть пни, деревья, скамейки... И даже можно тааааак сосредоточиться, и стараться не шелохнуться с фотиком в руке (если выдержка и обстановка позволяют ТАК сосредоточиться...) и - снимать :)

----------


## magistr

капуста, капуста.... МЯСО ДАВАЙ. ;)


Ну что же, вот и у нас выпал первый снег

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> при недостатке освещения необходимо зафиксировать фотоаппарат. И штатив для этого подходит наилучшим образом... Что не наилучшим? За неимением штатива, есть пни, деревья, скамейки... И даже можно тааааак сосредоточиться, и стараться не шелохнуться с фотиком в руке (если выдержка и обстановка позволяют ТАК сосредоточиться...) и - снимать :)


СПАСИБО!Доходчиво и просто!
Да ностальгия,вспоминаю я свой ФЭД,добрыми словами!!Только мороки было!Из 36 кадров если один в 10!!!Было замечательно!С каждого вида по 3 кадра +- по выдержки в разные стороны...а потом в лаборатории...проявитель,закрепитель.бачки,воду иногда не вовремя отключали :Vah: А потом печать...то же выёживаешься как...Но всё равно было здорово!Вот только глянцевать я не любила :Taunt:

----------


## PAN

Понравилась подборка с названием "Самый правильный ракурс"...)))



http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/st/0/topic221361.html

----------


## Славина

> "Самый правильный ракурс"...)))


Прикольненько :)) нужно будет попробовать сделать правильный ракурс  :Grin:

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> еловек поворачивается, улыбается - рот до ушей, довольно опускает фотоаппарат, а потом удивляется: "Я же на "ночном" режиме снимал! Почему ничего не получилось?".


так...написали что придется все это еще раз прочитать и вникнуть :) - по съемке в ночном режиме есть полезные книги (только я до ночного времени не добралась еще :) )




> Ну что же, вот и у нас выпал первый снег


а у нас такие сугробы - за 1 день зима пришла




> Понравилась подборка с названием "Самый правильный ракурс"...)))


касперский не пускает :(

----------


## magistr

> касперский не пускает :(


что-то у вас с провайдером, меня касперыч пускает.
хотя он у меня купленный ;)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> нужно будет попробовать


Обязатеьно!
здесь.всё понятно,я королева!!!


а тут чайка на лодошке

----------


## Neffy

Сегодня были в Дельфинарии. Белый северный кит. Красавчик))) А прыгает как... А брызги... :Tender:

----------


## Таня Л

> если я буду делать ночные снимки как я вижу, никто ничего не поймет, поэтому делаю как видит камера :)


Камера "видит" просто супер... Таня, я тоже штативом не пользуюсь, у меня его просто нет, но то что он нужен поняла, когда однажды фоткала луну, нашла груду кирпичей и водрузила фотик на них, получилось  :Smile3:  Но, как у Андрея, так моя камера, увы не видит. Или глаз у камеры нет, или руки не оттуда кое у кого растут :Smile3: 
Да, ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ РЕБЯТА!!! Так здорово снова вас здесь видеть (и ваши работы тоже)

----------


## Alenajazz

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ РЕБЯТА!!!


Купила Фуджик. Теперь осталось руки приделать куда надо...  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Рада тебя лицезреть, Таня Л.!!!  :Tender: 
И всем остальным посетителям темы - пламенный привет! :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:

----------


## Таня Л

Алёнка, привет!!!  :Tender:  Поздравляю тебя с приобретением! :Yahoo: 
Это наша зима. Красиво, конечно, но надоела она уже: как 8 ноября снег выпал, так с тех пор его только больше навалило. Морозы, холодно, весны хочу.


А это моё усато-полосатое счастье. На фото Кузе 6 месяцев, сегодня исполнилось – 7. Каким же «кабанчиком» он к году станет… :Vah: 
Котик очень любит спать (во сне дети растут :Grin: )

----------


## magistr

> А это моё усато-полосатое счастье. На фото Кузе 6 месяцев, сегодня исполнилось – 7. Каким же «кабанчиком» он к году станет…
> Котик очень любит спать (во сне дети растут)


открою вам секрет сна у кошек:

Кошки ОБОЖАЮТ спать. Кошки спят больше, чем люди, но просыпаются гораздо чаще. Потребность в сне у кошек разная, кто спит 13 часов в сутки, а кто и 20, но в среднем продолжительность сна у них составляет 13-19 часов в сутки. Сколько и когда они спят зависит от уровня активности в их среде обитания. Кошка, живущая в доме в качестве домашнего любимца, спит больше, чем кошка живущая на улице, которой необходимо охотиться, чтобы прокормить себя. Некоторые кошки будут спать больше из-за того, что им скучно. 
у меня Ассолька зимой сильно скучает, и просыпается только ради покушать, или что-бы ей пузико почесали.  Летом носится по улице с рассвета и до полуночи. Правда в 2010 летом, когда было больше +40 в тени, тогда пряталась днем дома, где для нее была бутылка со льдом, от которой спускался прохладный воздух в уголок где она расслаблялась.

----------


## Таня Л

Кот, который живет в умывальнике…  :Grin: Никаких перин не нужно, дайте в раковине поспать. :Aga:

----------


## Таня Л

От зимней депрессии избавляют яркие краски, поэтому, когда в доме (так ненароком) появляются цветы, они обязательно становятся участниками фотосессии
Герберы:

Фотосессия была недолгой. Пришел самый главный «ценитель» искусства, и дальше пришлось выбирать: либо бросить фотокамеру и спасать цветы, либо фотокамерой «настучать» Кузе. В итоге, получился этот кадр, а потом на полу – лужа, в луже – ваза и герберы, на столе – «ценитель» с квадратными глазами и травой на ушах. При поведении фотосессии ни ваза, ни фотокамера, ни герберы, ни, тем более, «ценитель искусства» не пострадали.

----------


## Таня Л

> Кошки ОБОЖАЮТ спать.


Да, Андрей, согласна. Моё чудо очень любит спать, когда меня нет дома. Как только я прихожу с работы, он мне всячески старается "помочь": и сварить (на плиту прыгает поганец), и постирать (машинку стиральную только открой), и полы, и за компом поработать. Не кот, а труженник :Grin:  Ассолька у тебя умница, красавица... Моё чудо гулять не ходит, наверное, поэтому скучает и всячески показывает свою любовь, когда я дома. :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ассолька


Я эту кошку просто обожаю! Она с характером! Её фотки скопировала и себе. А вот моя Земфира (дома - просто Зяма):

[IMG]http://*********su/1302450m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кот, который живет в умывальнике…


У меня кот Джавдет тоже много времени там проводил. Может, коты знают какую-то тайну? Или им информация приходит вместе с водой?

----------


## Таня Л

> А вот моя Земфира (дома - просто Зяма):


Ой, какая красавица! Нет – Королевишна! :Yes4:  Алёнка, вот согласись, что у кошек (в отличии от котов) есть во взгляде что-то царское, столько в их глазах мудрости, как будто они знают вселенскую тайну. У родителей живет сиамка, папа её зовет Ксения Татьяновна :Grin: , у той тоже взгляд так взгляд.




> Может, коты знают какую-то тайну? Или им информация приходит вместе с водой?


Это всё предрассудки, что кошки боятся воды… Кузя очень любит смотреть на воду, которая льётся из крана, да ещё лапки любит в водичке помочить… А Ксюха очень любит купаться, особенно ей нравится, когда на неё вода из душа льётся (наверное, правду говорят, что сиамки – собаки наполовину… :Derisive: )

----------


## Alenajazz

> у кошек (в отличии от котов) есть во взгляде что-то царское


У Зямы взглядом можно вёдра двигать. Причём она такая с детства... Сейчас скину фотку отсканированную (тогда фотик плёночный был). Но это единственное фото Зямы в детстве. Я её держу на руках, у айвы, в саду. Какие ушки, как у ослика... Ей на фото пара месяцев. Сейчас - 8 лет.

[IMG]http://*********su/1277876m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

> Какие ушки, как у ослика...


А между ушками корона так и просится :Tender:

----------


## люда43

Всем доброго дня! Такие котики здесь замечательные!!! Вот и я пришла со своей!
Наша Жаклин  очень любит общество детей, спит в игрушках постоянно.
[IMG]http://*********su/1301341m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1298268m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1268572m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1267548m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1250143m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Кот, который живет в умывальнике


Ой, как я от него балдею  :Tender: 




> предрассудки, что кошки боятся воды…


Может быть...

 Наш кот Босс в унитаз любит заглядывать, особенно когда его смывают, там так интересно водичка куда-то убегает  :Grin:  а вот в ванную он только одним глазом заглядывает, а если его слегка туда подтолкнуть, то это капец, будет драпать дальше чем видит, знает, что там его КУПАЛИ не раз  :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> я королева!!


*Таня*, прикольные фотки!!!  :Grin:

----------


## magistr

> ....


у меня только такое есть:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> у меня только такое есть:


Андрюша,а где ты это фото сделал?Супер!

----------


## magistr

> Андрюша,а где ты это фото сделал?Супер!


на крупнейшей площади Европы: http://velton.ua/ru/webcams/Wide1HQ.shtml
до сих пор стоит этот монумент, очень часто получаются с ним такие вот картинки, в зависимости от того, что настроят из аттракционов.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> очень часто получаются с ним такие вот картинки,


забавно!

----------


## magistr

http://youtu.be/C1sUyyW6JXA

----------


## Крымчанка

Всем привет! Посмотрела тут ваших усатых- полосатых, захотелось свою красавицу показать. Знакомтесь ЛУна!

----------


## Крымчанка

А ещё я поняла, что в Крыму бывает таки зима НАСТОЯЩАЯ!!!

----------


## magistr

> А ещё я поняла, что в Крыму бывает таки зима НАСТОЯЩАЯ!!!


Таки да

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем доброго времени суток. Давненько я, однако, здесь не была. Исправляюсь. Вот пара новых фотографий.

Новочеркасск. Собор Вознесения Господня. Соборный храм войска Донского.

[IMG]http://*********su/1360826m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1336250m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Зима, однако... :Grin:

----------


## Таня Л

Ну вот, наконец-то я решилась перейти зимнюю Волгу :Blink: . Все фото сделаны на левом берегу (мы живем на правом), интересно смотреть на занесенные снегом места  и вспоминать их в летнем исполнении. Сначала общий вид (на правом берегу наш цементный завод, увы и ах приходится жить в городе цементников, поэтому нас эти виды уже не шокируют)
«ЗАМЕРЗШЕЕ ВЕЛИЧИЕ»
  А это местный житель – дятел. Рыбаки их часто подкармливают, поэтому птахи ничего не боятся.
 
Ближайшая родственница синицы – гаечка.

Следы косули (родственница оленя)

----------


## Таня Л

«Я лежу на пляжУ». :Grin:  А если быть точнее – небольшое ответвление Волги – Балбашиха. Летом здесь много зелени,  комаров и рыбы. Вот как раз подо мной вода во льдах, очень рыбное место летом.
 

А в эти кусты летом ни за что и никогда не пролезешь, трава – по пояс, комаров – тучи. :Blink:  Бр-р-р :

----------


## Таня Л

Вот так выглядит место зимой и летом. Честно, я в зимнем варианте все узнавала с трудом:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Вот так выглядит место зимой и летом.


Спасибо Татьяна за оставленное удовольствие,здорово!

----------


## ладушка777

Ребята. какие же вы молодцы! Как только научусь выставлять работы, тоже к вам примкну!

----------


## Greg

Крымчанка, очень красивые фото, особенно первая)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А я хочу похвастаться...моя доча стала лаурятом 1 степени 2 городского конкурса дзайна,рекламы "Мой мир" в секции:"Юный фотохудожник" в номинации:"Пейзаж" за работы "Волнующееся море","Утро,Санкт-Петербург".Я здесь эти работы выставляла :Blush2: 
И Лауреатом 2 степени в секции "Юный дизайнер" наминации:"Реклама на одежде" за работу "Это всё я"

----------


## элянчик

[IMG][/IMG] Тюльпан выращенный мамой.
 Фото На природе фотографировала дочь.

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

[QUOTE=Таня Л;4302313]Ну вот, наконец-то я решилась перейти зимнюю Волгу /QUOTE]
Спасибо за прекрасные  фото  зимней Волги ...!  Здорово... :Ok:

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

А  у нас уже тепло и  солнечно ...
             Девки  в труселях бегают! Весна пришла...Глаз не оторвать!
           [IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2716044m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2743694m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
       Отличная погода сегодня.В  8 утра - воздух +9 ,вода +7 ,волны таки малюсенькие)

----------


## Таня Л

Я забажала поздороваться. Тихо как-то у нас стало... Скоро полезет зелёная травка и появятся новые фотки. Ура, у нас +16 (а на солнце все +20). Фотик совсем на полке запылился, в городе фотографировать нечего - лужи, грязь... не люблю. Скоро "выползу" на природу. Признавайтесь, где ваши весенние фоточки? :Grin:

----------


## Neffy

*Кисловодск, Дворянская усадьба Николая Ярошенко (художника-передвижника). Конец 19 века. Единственная полноценная усадьба на Северном Кавказе.*



*Гостиная усадьбы. Подлинные полотна, мебель и рояль, на котором играл Н.Ярошенко, С.Рахманинов и др.*



*Экипаж, на котором передвигались семья Ярошенко и их друзья.* 



*Супруга Ярошенко - одна из первых женщин, получивших высшее образование, была прекрасным художником, но отдала всю жизнь мужу, отвергнув карьеру. Детей в их семье не было.
Её портрет - это "Неизвестная" Н. Крамского, друга семьи.*

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

Всем привет !
   Весна уже  в полной силе ...   красотень !
[IMG]http://*********su/1768921m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1756633m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1759705m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1745369m.jpg[/IMG]
  Молоденькие каштанчики.
[IMG]http://*********su/1749465m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1739225m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1740249m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

А  море уже зовет...

[IMG]http://*********su/1741272m.jpg[/IMG]

   И кому-то уже  тепло.))

[IMG]http://*********su/1731032m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

Прошу любить и жаловать - приПЛЯЖный кот...

[IMG]http://*********su/1750488m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1737176m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1740248m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Аланский череп. Начало I тысячелетия  н.э. Находка окрестностей Кисловодска.*

----------


## magistr

странно долго шло сообщение о новом посте в даннной ветке форума, только сейчас получил его :)
у нас тоже весна началась.

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

Погодка на Майские  - шепчет...  Это набережная на 16ст. Б.Фонтана .
[IMG]http://*********su/1864149m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1852885m.jpg[/IMG]

Пляж "Золотой берег"
[IMG]http://*********su/1855957m.jpg[/IMG]

Купальщики.
[IMG]http://*********su/1849813m.jpg[/IMG]

Обзор с берега.
[IMG]http://*********su/1847765m.jpg[/IMG]

Некоторые уже спешат принимать солнечные ванны...))
[IMG]http://*********su/1841621m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1839573m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Мне березка дарила сережки...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Делюсь с вами нашей Сибирской весной!Это жимолость ,правда уже отцветает

А это Миндаль

Наши морозостойкие Незабудочки

Бадун :Yahoo: 

Ну,так в качестве экзотики :Blush2: Крапива

а это мой любимый лук он потом расцветёт сиреневым

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

Всех нас еще раз, с  Победой !!!

У нас был и парад, и реконструкция эпизодов битвы за Берлин...  
[IMG]http://*********su/1902893m.jpg[/IMG]

Курсанты мореходки.
[IMG]http://*********su/1912109m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1916205m.jpg[/IMG]

Победный парад на Куликовом поле.
[IMG]http://*********su/1965356m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1905965m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1908013m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1943852m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1903919m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

А  это реконструкция боя на пляже Лузановка... С погодой повезло ...))
[IMG]http://*********su/1917230m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1918254m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1924398m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1922350m.jpg[/IMG]

И  -атмосфера на Аллее  Славы.

[IMG]http://*********su/1918241m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1911073m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1912097m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1909025m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Республика Калмыкия, Элиста. Центральный Хурул  "Золотая Обитель Будды Шакьямуни". 12.05.2012*





*Алтарь в Ступе Просветления*



*Элиста. Памятник Остапу Бендеру. 12 стульев.*



*Монумент Эрнста Неизвестного, посвященный депортации калмыков, присланный из Америки*

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## magistr

В связи с реорганизацией форума, прошу обратить внимание всех на сообщение: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136545
присылайте свои пожелания, стоит ли эту тему переносить в новый раздел, или оставить её в архиве а там создавать новые темы?

----------


## Таня Л

Всем привет! Фотки сюда можно выставлять-то? Так давно уже на форуме не была, жуть.  Эти снимки сделаны с колеса обозрения, что на ВДНХ, 75м над землей, руки тряслись, но фотоаппарат не выпустила, через объектив только и могла на землю смотреть :Grin: :
   

Цветок каштана:

----------


## Ленти

Привет всем фотолюбителям, к каким отношусь и сама. Фотографии с фестиваля детского творчества "Зебра", итоги которого прошли в Международный День Защиты детей в детском парке Волгограда.
[IMG]http://*********net/3050321m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3053393m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3033937m.jpg[/IMG]
У бедной зебры дети оторвали язык и она не смогда до конца праздника остаться... и так бывает.
[IMG]http://*********net/3025745m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3018577m.jpg[/IMG] Вот такой " Одуванчик" 
[IMG]http://*********net/3077968m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3071824m.jpg[/IMG]
Что только не делала эта девочка на шаре: и танцевала, и пела , и обручи (6 штук) крутила.А это балетная подтанцовка.

----------


## Ленти

Продолжаю фотообозрение с многожанрового фестиваля детского творчества "Зебра". А вот победителей выбирали интернет-голосованием.
[IMG]http://*********net/3073875m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3077971m.jpg[/IMG] 

Русский народный фольклор.  Песня " Варежки"
[IMG]http://*********net/3062611m.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********net/3050323m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3053395m.jpg[/IMG]
Сольные номера.

[IMG]http://*********net/3046227m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3034963m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3027795m.jpg[/IMG]
А эти Желточки оказались вовсе не ОДУВАНЧИКАМИ , а УТЯТАМИ, которые станцевальный утиный РЭП.

----------


## Ириnka

Посмотрите, какая необычная фотосессия "Бетмен и Человек-паук". Детские супергерои добрались и до взрослых
http://www.pronad.ru/max/%D0%B1%D1%8...0%D1%83%D0%BA/

----------


## Ленти

АНЮТКИНЫ ПОДГЛЯДКИ
[IMG]http://*********net/3131302m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3127225m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3129273m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Были в Кабардинке на месте,  где установлен памятник погибшим при крушении теплохода «Адмирал Нахимов». На памятнике закреплены часы, поднятые с затонувшего корабля, остановившиеся стрелки показывают время трагедии - 23:20 по московскому времени 31 августа 1986 года. На чугунной стеле надпись: «Погибшим при кораблекрушении парохода «Адмирал Нахимов» 31 августа 1986 года».*



* На стенах мемориала, на литых траурных плитах выбиты фамилии погибших пассажиров и членов экипажа - 423 человека.*



*Памятный знак возвышается на стометровой отметке откоса мыса Дооб,*



*а на расстоянии около двух миль от берега на 50-метровой глубине покоится затонувший лайнер «Адмирал Нахимов» вместе с 70 пассажирами, тела которых не удалось извлечь из кают судна.*

----------


## irinavalalis

Очень красиво! Жаль, что у нас на севере не такая весна, вот например как-то так: http://files.mail.ru/DEYQZ7?t=1

----------


## Жужу 67

Добрый день! Мне тоже хочется поделиться своими работами.
[IMG]http://*********org/2294279.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Жужу 67

[IMG]http://*********ru/3148446m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3093276m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3139359m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3122975m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Жужу 67

[IMG]http://*********ru/3165843m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3083067m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3137338m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3145533m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Жужу 67

[IMG]http://*********org/2333211.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Жужу 67

[IMG]http://*********net/3098428m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3088188m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3124031m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3107647m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## magistr

так, малость времени должно появится, так что возвращаюсь.
И так, вчера на пол дня удалось вырваться на природу, вот один снимок обработал, остальные потом.
это Инфракрасная съемка.

----------


## magistr

> [IMG]http://*********org/2333211.jpg[/IMG]


 Маленький совет - если подсвечивать вспышкой, то ставить коррекцию вспышки в -1Ev, чтобы подсветить тени, а не делать второй световой рисунок, смотреться будет более природно.

----------


## PAN

> Инфракрасная съемка.


Аффигеть...
Классно...

----------


## Жужу 67

> Маленький совет - если подсвечивать вспышкой, то ставить коррекцию вспышки в -1Ev, чтобы подсветить тени, а не делать второй световой рисунок, смотреться будет более природно.


Спасибо большое за совет,я только осваиваю и Ваши пожелания учту.

----------


## Жужу 67

[B]Мост Любви в Гродно.

[IMG]http://*********net/3163673m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3147289m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3210776m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## magistr

Какой крупный мегапроект раскрутили скобянщики. Никому не нужные навесные замки начали продавать с изрядной регулярностью.
в результате портится огромное количество мостов, в том числе и представляющие художественную ценность. (я не про этот, что на фото, у нас в городе первый металлический мост весь увешан замочками, ну он не рассчитан на такую нагрузку, уже начали перетираться перемычки. к чему это приведет.... 

:(

----------


## Жужу 67

*Чудо-дом*
[IMG]http://*********net/3267066m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## magistr

вот такое у нас нагромыхало, правда дождя от этого громыхалы так и не последовало.

----------


## Alenajazz

> он не рассчитан на такую нагрузку, уже начали перетираться перемычки.


У нас периодически снимают и выкидывают эти замки, тайно, ночью...  :Yes4:

----------


## Neffy

Курортный бульвар. Кисловодск.



Он же. Вечером.



Нарзанные ванны.

----------


## музыканша

Фотография, конечно, слабая, но обратите внимание, какие интересные глаза у этой кошки - разные. 
[IMG]http://*********su/2476070.htm[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/2480166m.jpg[/IMG]
Недавно фотографировала детей на группе, замечательные дети. Попросила мужа распечатать фото. Он распечатал, приносит - смеется "На, забирай своих Иродов". Я не поняла сначала - давай защищать своих детей, А он мне показывает надпись на фотографии. Дети снимались на фоне уголка ПРИРОДЫ, а в фото вошло только ИРОДЫ. Посмотрите внимательно - улыбнитесь.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2466854m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## музыканша

Еще раз кошка
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2479161m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Еще раз кошка


Котейка-супер!!!



> а в фото вошло только ИРОДЫ


да уж сумбурчик :Taunt:

----------


## люда43

Всем добрый вечер! Вышла сегодня поздно с фотоаппаратом,  что-нибудь в ночи найти, и вот набрела на паучков:

----------


## Ленти

[IMG]http://*********net/3437794m.jpg[/IMG]
Подъезжая к озеру Эльтон.[IMG]http://*********net/3427554m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3424482m.jpg[/IMG]
А здесь набирают целебную грязь туристы-путешественники.

----------


## svetlanaber

Была удивлена, что осы мясоеды, да так ловко орудуют своим хоботком, что приличный кусочек могут унести.
[IMG]http://*********su/2535821m.jpg[/IMG]
А это ежик приходил в наш огородик.
[IMG]http://*********su/2502029m.jpg[/IMG]
Внуки на фоне красивого голубого неба.
[IMG]http://*********su/2554252m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## люда43

Мои цветочки.

----------


## YLKE

> Фотография, конечно, слабая, но обратите внимание, какие интересные глаза у этой кошки - разные. 
> [IMG]http://*********su/2476070.htm[/IMG]


Если кошка белая и с голубыми глазами, то она глухая. Такая вот аномалия. А если глаза разные, то глухая она только на одно ухо, ну там где цвет глаза голубой.

----------


## Ленти

[IMG]http://*********net/3455022m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3439649m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3457056m.jpg[/IMG]
В этом храме станицы Лог находится кровоточащая икона Божьей матери.
 Единственный деревянный храм на нижнем Доне, подаренный Екатеринбургской епархией.Внутри нового храма 
[IMG]http://*********net/3430433m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3420193m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3414049m.jpg[/IMG]
Усть-Медведицкий женский монастырь. Храм для моления монашеской обители с 33 куполами-маковками. Старая колокольня, оставшаяся от храма, который был подтоплен и разрушен в 19 веке. Сзади река Дон.

----------


## magistr

что ж так все криво? ведь падает влево и очень :(

а места красивые :)

----------


## Ленти

Такому фотографу, как я, и кривая дорога помеха.. :Grin:

----------


## Ленти

Начинаю выпрямляться. magistr, спасибо за участие.
[IMG]http://*********net/3454852m.jpg[/IMG]
 
Осеннее лакомство.
Нектар последний собирая,
В бархотках замерла КРАСА.
Здесь с объективом не чужая:
Друг другу смотрим мы в глаза.

----------


## люда43

Наше маленькое чудо!

----------


## magistr

> 


С Чудом Вас!!!

----------


## люда43

magistr, спасибо! Это уже 10-ое наверное! Просто самое красивое вышло!

----------


## Piligrim

> - принес фотик домой ,включил, не работает. Позвонил в магазин, два часа по телефону рассказывал, что фотик продали поломанный. Там настаивают нести его в ремонт, нашел мастерскую, позвонил, там надо мной прикалываются, ремонтировать оказываются. Нашел форумы, написал про свою проблему, два дня читал советы. Так ничего и не понял, взял инструкцию, и вот оно... ни один не сказал мне, что аккумулятор нужно вставить в камеру. :(


Напомнило вполне жизненную историю, как дядя заводил мотоцикл, а тот - ни в какую! Собралось полпосёлка, советы давали...
И тут маленькая девочка так негромко спросила: "-Дяденька, а вы бензин залить не забыли?"

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## magistr

на выходных поехали на пейзажи, решили разведать новые места, благо по навигатору и по гугль мамсу дорога хоть и проселочная но двуполостная асфальтированная, вот и поехали. Реальность оказалась далеко от реальности.
во-первых мы добряче сели на пузо пару раз:

один из путей привел нас к мосту, которого не оказалось на месте:

второй объездной путь преградили упавшие деревья:

единственное что мы сделали правильно, так это то, что решили поехать на разведку дороги днем, а не до рассвета, чтобы встретить туманы возле реки.

----------


## Skadi

Частенько небо "выдаёт" такое.....теперь постоянно фотик со мной ))
Вот, посмотрите, ну чем не заяц?  :Smile3:

----------


## люда43

А у нас тихий час с мамочкой!

----------


## Skadi

Это наш пёс Грэй - любимец семьи )))

----------


## ShadyFox

oh well...
Тогда я тоже кину свое котэ сюда, чтоб скучно не было. :З

----------


## svetlanaber

Просто облака.
[IMG]http://*********su/2704726m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2710870m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2697558m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2695510m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2689366m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2687318m.jpg[/IMG][URL=http://*********su/2687318.htm]
Подсолнух   Вот такой жучок посетил наш огород, говорят вредный, но мы его выпустили на свободу.
[IMG]http://*********su/2694486m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2749801m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

Доброе время суток. Давненько не забегала в эту тему, а тут столько всего интересного. Ребята, спасибо вам! Ну, а сейчас, немного о моей любви…
«Привольно сердцу моему, мой город, я тебя люблю!»
 Зарисовки с улочек города Вольска (моя малая Родина)

----------


## Таня Л

Это встреча осени и лета, октября и июня, потому что клевер и ромашки начинают цвести в июне (по крайней мере у нас).
   
А эту золотую осеннюю муху разрешите представить КРУПНЫМ планом:

----------


## Neffy

*Сегодня гуляли у нас в парке. На территории санатория им. С.Орджоникидзе стоит вот такая клумба))) Черепашка))

[IMG]http://*********ru/3256396.jpg[/IMG]

А в парке на Долине Роз имеется крокодил))

[IMG]http://*********ru/3230796.jpg[/IMG]

А вчера в Домбае сидела на мостике белочка пушистая))*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3221580.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Наш кисловодский парк.*
*Заложен по  приказу генерала А.П. Ермолова, в 1823 году.  М. Ю. Лермонтов в 1837 г. увидел уже довольно разросшийся парк. В повести «Княжна Мери» он поэтично описал его: «Здесь все дышит уединением, здесь все таинственно и густые сени липовых аллей, склоняющихся над потоком, который с шумом и пеною, падая с плиты на плиту, прорезает себе путь между зеленеющими горами и ущельями, полные мглою и молчанием, которых ветви разбегаются отсюда во все стороны, и свежесть ароматического воздуха, отягощенного испарениями высоких южных трав и белой акации, и постоянный, сладостно усыпляющий шум студеных ручьев, которые, встречаясь в конце долины, бегут дружно в запуски и наконец кидаются в Подкумок».*

----------


## Neffy

*Каскадная лестница. История Каскадной лестницы начинается в 1931 года. Именно в этот год началось её строительство, которое длилось практически пять лет. В начале существования Каскадной лестницы в парке Кисловодска, горячие струи минеральной воды сбегали вниз по лестнице свободным потоком.*

----------


## Ленти

ОСЕННИЕ МИНИАТЮРЫ . 
[IMG]http://*********ru/3465477m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3449092m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3446020m.jpg[/IMG] 
 ЛЕСНОЙ УРОЖАЙ ГРИБОВ и БОЯРЫШНИКА.                                           ОЗЕРО в ОСЕННЕМ УБРАНСТВЕ.

[IMG]http://*********ru/3429636m.jpg[/IMG] МНОГОДЕТНЫЙ КЛЁН. [IMG]http://*********ru/3468551m.jpg[/IMG] РЯБИНОВЫЕ БУСЫ.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ОСЕННИЕ МИНИАТЮРЫ .


Валентина спасибо за ОСЕНЬ!!!

----------


## Янек

*Таня Л*, 

Привет Танюшка )))

----------


## Алла и Александр

Последний желтый лист...

[IMG]http://*********ru/3496269.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

> Привет Танюшка )))


Привет, привет, пропадущий :Derisive: 
Вот  тебе от меня радуга над нашими страшно утепленными домами  :Grin: (проводила генеральную уборку в фотике, радугу нашла)


А это были первые октябрьские  заморозки, во дворе ещё во всю цвели петунии…цвели…
 :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Янек

> Вот тебе от меня радуга


Спасибо  :Yes4:

----------


## Victorya

Результат посещения мастер-класса по арт-обработке Карины Киль :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Neffy

*Вот и к нам пришла зима!*



*Наша Елизавета) Будущая мамочка)*



*А это любимый Лизы - Красавчик) Будущий папа)*



*Наши бяши) Маленькому беленькому несколько дней)*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

тогда я к вам с тортиком,к стати,был вкусный :Yes4: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/3781929m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Кольцо-гора - одна из наших достопримечательностей. 
Сквозное отверстие в горе размером 11 м, образованное выветриванием. Памятник природы, в отрогах Бургустанского хребта.
Кольцо-гора описана Лермонтовым в «Герое нашего времени»: «Верстах в трех от Кисловодска, в ущелье, где протекает Подкумок, есть скала, называемая Кольцом; это ворота, образованные природой; они подымаются на высоком холме, и заходящее солнце сквозь них бросает на мир свой последний пламенный взгляд». К Кольцу ездила на прогулку княжна Мери со своим окружением. Об этом сделана запись в дневнике Печорина: «Многочисленная кавалькада отправилась туда посмотреть на закат солнца сквозь каменное окошко...»

У «Кольцо-горы» экскурсоводы рассказывают легенду о том, как в долине Пятигорья жил нарт Араф. Он имел жену, сына и коня. Однажды ночью он услышал сильный гул. Земля дрожала. Конь человечьим голосом сказал Арафу, что на его народ напали злые джины. Араф надел броню, взял оружие и хотел сесть на коня. Конь опять заговорил человеческим голосом: "Чтобы победить врага, надо закалить своё сердце. Для этого надо проскочить сквозь «Кольцо-гору» и не зацепиться. При этом надо не думать ни о доме, ни о сыне, ни о жене". Дважды конь цеплялся копытом за скалу и только на третий раз Араф на коне проскочил сквозь «Кольцо-гору». Первые два раза он думал о жене, о сыне. А третий раз думал о победе над врагом. Вихрем проскочил он «Кольцо» и стало его сердце закалённым. В страшной сечи он разбил джинов, притаившихся в ущелье, но был ранен. Джины были перебиты, а Араф потерял сознание. Верный конь зубами поднял Арафа, понёс его к источнику Нартов – нарзану, бившему прозрачной струёй из глубокой трещины твёрдых серых камней. Нарт утолил жажду, омыл раны, которые быстро зарубцевались, сел на коня и вернулся домой к жене и сыну.*

----------


## Янек

> Результат посещения мастер-класса по арт-обработке Карины Киль


Профи конечно докапаются. есть к чему, но мне как обывателю очень нравится, ОБАЛДЕННО!!! Молодец Викуська.)

----------


## Янек

*Neffy*, 

Красивые фото,  молодец!!! :Ok:

----------


## Янек

*Neffy*, 

А поближе мона сфоткать )))? Я про горы )))

----------


## Янек

> Привет, привет, пропадущий


Привет Танюшка. Больше  за границу не моталась? :Smile3:

----------


## LINSLI

Neffy, спасибо за Кольцо-гору. Я только думал пару дней назад о том как найти мне такое Кольцо-гору, что бы тоже перепрыгнуть или переползти) Ведь коня нет и меч не меч, а джины атакуют...
Очень интересно смотреть фотки с комментариями... Красивые у Вас места... Хочется ещё раз побывать, только не по делам, а по путешествовать. Спасибо, что помогаете не забывать о своей мечте.

----------


## energizer70

_Прошу прощения, что вмешиваюсь, но в 2011 путешествовали по Кавказу на своем транспорте, заезжали на "Кольцо", вот фото, еще старым фотиком, так для памяти кадры, если конечно разговор про эти горы был. Так вот местные рассказывали, что там уже проводили какие-то реставрационные работы, то ли укрепляли, то ли восстанавливали..... Но места вокруг красивые, есть что посмотреть_

[IMG]http://*********org/2534926m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2536974m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2529806m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/2522638m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2512398m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2493966m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2551297m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2541057m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2535937m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

> Neffy, 
> 
> Красивые фото,  молодец!!!





> Neffy, спасибо за Кольцо-гору. Я только думал пару дней назад о том как найти мне такое Кольцо-гору, что бы тоже перепрыгнуть или переползти) Ведь коня нет и меч не меч, а джины атакуют...
> Очень интересно смотреть фотки с комментариями... Красивые у Вас места... Хочется ещё раз побывать, только не по делам, а по путешествовать. Спасибо, что помогаете не забывать о своей мечте.


*Спасибо большое!* 




> А поближе мона сфоткать )))? Я про горы )))


*Мона, конечно))) Как буду в той стороне, обязательно сделаю)))*




> если конечно разговор про эти горы был.


*Конечно про эти! Красивые у Вас фотографии, жалко что в облачное небо попали... Когда ясная погода  - там очень здорово, прямо напротив - Эльбрус!*

=======================================================================

*Вид с горы Машук на Пятигорск, далее горы Юца (в переводе "туша")), Джуца ("старая туша")). Эти горы магматического образования, находятся на знаменитом Эльбрусском разломе, как и Машук, и Змеиная. Эльбрусский разлом проходит на глубине около 10 км и тянется до Белого моря! 
Ну а далее, на горизонте Эльбрус (5642 м - самая высокая вершина Европы) и Главный Кавказский хребет. Налево от Эльбруса - Центральный Кавказ, 130 км, Кабардино-Балкарская республика, направо - Карачаево-Черкесская республика, Западный Кавказ, выходящий на Черноморское побережье через Краснодарский край.*



*А это Чегемские водопады (декабрь 2012). Водопадов там около 30 - от 15 до 60 метров. Зимой получаются вот такие ледянае сталактиты)*





*Черек-Балкарское ущелье, Черекская теснина - самое узкое место ущелья. Грандиозный геологический разлом. Скалы вверх от дороги 500-600 метров высотой! С древних времен единственный проход для караванов, один из рукавов Великого Шелкового пути! С 1883 года была сделана колесная дорога силами царских властей и Уллу-Малкарского горского общества. Дорога, укрепления сохранились. 
Сейчас там имеется современный тоннель, параллельно старой дороге, но фоткать нельзя, т.к. стратегический объект.*



*Скала в Черекской теснине. Обратите внимание! В нише сиди девушка - лик, длинные волосы, сидит в пол оборота по пояс. Некоторые её называют Хозяйкой горы. Это постаралась природа)*



*Домбай (3 января 2013). Высота 3012 метров. Вид на вершину Белалакая (в переводе "скала с пояском") - 3861 м. Надвигаются облака из-за гор. Кстати, за горами Гагры))) С пальмами))) Через час началась метель.*

----------


## oga

Доброго дня всем обитателям этой замечательной темы.



> В Софиевке в своё время облазил каждый уголочек


Была в Софиевке много раз.Очень нравиться  бывать там .И каждый раз открываешь для себя что-то новое.

----------


## Таня Л

*Neffy*,
 :Tender: Лиза и Красавчик... Нет слов, какая грация, лошади это нечто. За них отдельное Спасибо!!! И за пейзажи тоже!
Янек, меня больше за границу не пускают :Girl Blum2:  Шучу, нет за пределы Родины не выезжала, меня в отпуске племянники мучали, я им решила посвятить своё время и свои отпускные :Meeting:  :Grin: 
Пропали "спасибки" и мы стали чаще выходить в эфир, а не просто выставлять фотки и нажимать зелёные пальчики. А теперь нас даже за флуд поругать нельзя (наверное  :Blush2: ), должны же мы как-то выражать свои эмоции и восхищение :Tender: 
P.S. что-то у меня текст очень интересно разместился, редактиование не помогает

----------


## Янек

> Янек, меня больше за границу не пускают Шучу, нет за пределы Родины не выезжала, меня в отпуске племянники мучали, я им решила посвятить своё время и свои отпускные


Понятно :Aga:

----------


## magistr

вот набралось :)

----------


## Славина

> вот набралось :)


*magistr*, Класс  :Ok:  спасибо!

Мы совсем недавно, на Рождество, были у вас в Харькове, всего пару дней, такой себе устроили уикенд с друзьями))) 
Не всё успели конечно посмотреть. Но мы обязательно вернёмся, чтобы досмотреть ваши красивые места и выпить метр, а может и не один, пива!  :Grin:

----------


## Neffy

*Вид с перевала Гум-Баши на Главный Кавказский хребет.*

----------


## magistr

> *Вид с перевала Гум-Баши на Главный Кавказский хребет.*


рискну малость показать, что у вас неправильно выставлен ББ

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> набралось


Андрей,ты порадовал :Ok: зашла сказать СПАСИБО!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Фото на сотик.Шла в кафе,вечерело,а тут такая красота :Yes4: Зима кругом,а на фонаре снег тает!!! :Yahoo: Скоро весна!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/2802977.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Сегодня гуляли в парке. Речка Ольховка, Курортный парк. Он у нас (парк))) второй во величине в Европе среди рукотворных парков! Площадь - 948 га.* 





*У входа в парк местные художники продают свои картины. Это старинная традиция еще с царских времен.*

----------


## Neffy

*Нарзанная галерея. Построена в 1858 году. В плане имеет форму ключа. Источник нарзана каптирован под стеклянный колпак внутри галереи.* 



*Гранд-отель на Курортном бульваре, известнейший ресторан "Весна". В 19 веке это были гостевые дома.*



*Знаменитый Пятачок. Слева первый кисловодский гранд-отель, построенный в 1903 году. Справа - Гастроном, бывшие торговые ряды, бывшая Виноградная Аллея.*

----------


## Neffy

*Октябрьские ванны. Построены в 1928 году. Торжественное открытие состоялось 1 мая. Его наблюдал с балкона первого гранд-отеля (см.выше))) Владимир Маяковский.*



*Курортный бульвар. Был спланирован братьями Бернардацци в 1836 году.*

----------


## Neffy

*Мостик "Дамский каприз". Курортный парк. Кисловодск.*



*Зеркальный пруд. Зеркальный пруд является рукотворным. Свою историю он берет с 1867 года, тогда в известняковой толще вырубили бассейн – который и стал прудом, и возвели оригинальную беседку. Она сохранилась до сей поры. Бассейн этот питался водой из родника, который именовали Семиградусным, поскольку в нем постоянно была низкая температура – 7 градусов. Водосброс из пруда расположен прямо под полом беседки. Он устроен таким образом, что вода с двухметровой высоты ниспадает довольно широкой струей, похожей на полосу льющегося жидкого стекла. По этой причине этот водосброс стали называть «Стеклянной струей». По доброй традиции каждый, кто был тут, кидают монетки в пруд – кто-то для того, чтобы возвратиться в эти чудесные места, кто-то на счастье.)))*

----------


## Neffy

*А это наш календарь в парке.*

----------


## cyprus

> *А это наш календарь в парке.*


отличная идея! оригинально. а что там зимой происходит?:)

----------


## Neffy

> отличная идея! оригинально. а что там зимой происходит?:)


Зимой то же самое))) Это традиция с 1925 года. 

=========================================================================

*Немного летних воспоминаний)))

Архыз.

Река Большой Зеленчук.*

 

*Вид на ущелье Большого Зеленчука. Вид на поляну Богословскую с панорамной площадки (около 2000 метров высота).*

----------


## Neffy

*Наш парк (Кисловодск). Красные камни и символ КМВ - гордый орёл. По легенде, здесь жили амазонки. Натягивали полотняные мосты, пропускали мужчин к себе и освещали дорогу светом из своих ладоней. На обратном пути эти мосты амазонки  переворачили, и бедные мужчины падали в пропасть. Камни окрашены кровью погибших мужчин((( - красные камни. А так - обыкновенный железистый песчаник)))* 



*Пятигорск. Провальское озеро - источник сероводородный. На дне вертикальная карстовая воронка 41, 5 метров. Над ним - икона Пантелеймона целителя.*

----------


## Neffy

*Кабардино - Балкария.*

*Дорога вдоль красивых гор - Боковой хребет (Центральный Кавказ).*



*Жемчужина Балкарии - Голубое озеро. Глубина - 365 метров. Второе по глубине озеро после Байкала на территории РФ.* 



*Селение Верхняя Балкария. Очень красивое место))) За горами - Сванетия.*

----------


## Neffy

*Домбай.* 

*Вершина Белалакая. 3861 м. В переводе - скала с пояском.*



*Вид на Гоначхирское ущелье. Вид с высоты 3012 метров со склона Муссы-Ачитара (Мусса, потерявший отару или Мусса - разбойник").*



*А с другой стороны вид на Тебердинское ущелье. Самый короткий путь по обоим ущельям к Сухуми. Так ходили караваны Великого Шелкового Пути.*



*А в этот день была очень плохая погода. Но...вдруг облака разошлись))) 5-й уровень канатки, 3012 м.*



*Озеро Туманлыкёль (туманное озеро) на фоне горы Чотча. Далее Клухорский перевал в Сухуми.*



*Озеро Каракёль (черное озеро). По легенде, здесь живет Русалка. И затягивает людей на дно. До сих пор нет ни одного года без утопленников(((*

----------


## PAN

Красота... :Ok:

----------


## Neffy

> Красота...


Спасибки)))

================================================

*Архыз. Обсерватория. Диаметр зеркала телескопа 6 метров. Расположена на высоте 2100 метров.*



*Медовые водопады, КЧР. Пересечение двух водопадов образует Ангела воды...*



*Аликоновское ущелье, окрестности Кисловодска. Лик горского князя (на скале). По легенде, дочь горского князя погубила молодого пастуха, своего жениха, чтобы выйти замуж за богатого. Боги гор не простили ей коварства, случилось сильное землетрясение. Все погибли, кроме отца девушки. Его до сих пор считают хранителем Аликоновского ущелья.*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Neffy*, Какая красота!!! :Tender: Спасибо!
А скажи пожалуйста,каким образом(для чего,как попала) там икона?

----------


## лингва

*Neffy*, 

Великолепные фото, замечательные виды, интересный, познавательный комментарий. Огромное  спасибо. 
.

----------


## Neffy

> А скажи пожалуйста,каким образом(для чего,как попала) там икона?


Икону подарил Юрий Сенкевич. 




> Neffy, Какая красота!!!





> Великолепные фото, замечательные виды, интересный, познавательный комментарий. Огромное  спасибо. 
> .


Спасибо))) :Smile3:

----------


## Веселая Нотка

Neffy, красотища! Какой же наш огромный мир все- таки красивый! Во всех странах и в каждом городе!:-))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

«Лучше гор могут быть только горы, на которых еще не бывал».....Просторы и красоты просто необыкновенные!!!

----------


## phuket

«Лучше гор могут быть только горы, на которых еще не бывал». - великие слова великого человека!!

----------


## magistr

> «Лучше гор могут быть только горы, на которых еще не бывал». - великие слова великого человека!!


и маленькое фото от маленького человека:

----------


## Neffy

*КЧР, Медовые водопады. Аликоновское ущелье. Высота водопада - 18 метров.* 



*А это вид снизу с кавказским колоритом)))*

----------


## Neffy

*Израиль, Хайфа. Ноябрь 2012. Вид на Средиземное море.*



*А это моя мама там же (слева) в гостях у родной сестры (справа))))*

----------


## Neffy

*Трасса на Кабардино-Балкарию.* *Пустая))) крайне непривычное явление)))

Наши горы-лакколиты - магматические тела. Поднятие магматических масс в районе Пятигорья происходило 8,5 млн. лет назад, когда на поверхности ещё существовало Средне сарматское море, 5 млн. лет назад море исчезло. Водная и ветровая эрозия оголила некоторые выходы магмы, освободив их от толщи осадочных пород. А около 20 млн. лет назад из морских вод поднялись горы Кавказского хребта.
Всего таких гор у нас 17. Перед Вами (справа налево) Бештау, Бык, Острая и Верблюд.*



*Кабардино-Балкария. 2 мая 2013.*

*Красавец Эльбрус. Время 7 утра.* 



*Голубое озеро.* 

*Балкарские рукодельницы выставили на продажу свой товар.* 



*Тур. Этот красивый козлик водится только на Кавказе. Любая пропасть ему нипочем. Достигает веса 130 кг. Обитает в районах высокогорья. Конкретно этого тура сделал  местный предприниматель Мурадин)*

----------


## Neffy

*Кабардинка.*

----------


## Neffy

*Кисловодск. У нас оформили клумбы) Курортный бульвар.*

----------


## magistr

малость подправил цвет. :)

----------


## Neffy

> малость подправил цвет. :)


))))))

*Лазаревское. Утро после шторма.*



*Парк Культуры и Отдыха*







*И опять пошла волна, а море стало еще грязнее, ну и мы благополучно поехали дальше)*

----------


## Neffy

*Архыз. 22.07.2013* (только вернулись)))

*Дорога на Архыз. Перевал Гум-Баши (2043 м).*



*Отроги скалистого хребта*





*Вид на Маринскую долину. Поселок Верхняя Мара.*

----------


## Neffy

*Продолжение)

Тоннель на Архыз.* 



*Архыз. Городище 10 века. Памятник от благодарного народа.*



*Менгир в городище. Каменная статуя, воин-тюрок, 8-12 вв.*



*Напротив гора Мицешта. Лысое место - Лик Христа, икона Спаса Нерукотворного написана византийскими миссионерами в 8 веке. Туда ведет лестница 550 ступенек.*



*Ильинский храм 10 века. Переосвящен в православный в начале 20 века. Действующий, бывший приусадебный, находился в подворье богатого человека.*



*Средний храм. Дата постройки предположительно 912 год, высота 21,5 метр, 2 комнаты - исповедальня (без окон) и комната для жертвоприношений. Центральный зал обладает хорошей акустикой, сохранились пилястры и ниши для икон, образов. По южной стороне имеются захоронения.*



*Кафедральный собор, 10 век. Там находилось захоронение аланской царицы, вскрытое в 1940 году. Мумия находится в Москве в Историческом музее.  В захоронении был найден перстень, подаренный царице армянским царем в 886 году. Там же было найдено более 600 украшений.*

----------


## Neffy

*Далее)*

*Посёлок Архыз.  Основан в 1927 году. В советское время добывали здесь барит. Сейчас прекрасные место отдыха - лошадки, конные прогулки, рафтинг и т.д.)*



* В Архызе протекает река Большой Зеленчук.* 





*Дорога по ущелью Большого Зеленчука. Домой)*



*Прекрасная природа Архыза! До новых встреч)))*

----------


## magistr

да, у мыльницы очень урезан ДД (Динамический Диапазон - возможность одновременно запечатлеть яркие света и детали в тенях) – приходится вытягивать в графических редакторах.
немного надо учиться с ним работать, ведь в реальности было значительно красивее чем на этих фото, я ведь не вру?
реальность я не видел, но думаю было что-то ближе к вот этому:
  
Уж простите за правку ваших фото.

----------


## Neffy

*Дивноморск сентябрь 2013*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Вот и осень пришла!Была на болоте,обожаю Золотую осень!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/3317417.jpg[/IMG]
клюковка
[IMG]http://*********su/3305131.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ленти

*Низовье Хопра.Казачий край.* 
[IMG]http://*********net/3972275m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3970227m.jpg[/IMG]
_КАК ГЛАСИТ ЛЕГЕНДА , В ЭТИХ КРАЯХ СПРЯТАНА ДО СИХ ПОР ВОЙСКОВАЯ КАЗНА АТАМАНА КОНДРАТИЯ БУЛАВИНА_

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

Алла и Александр, очень удачные фотографии у Вас получились - даже радугу в фонтане поймали! :Tender: 

Bella gente, Ваши тоже хороши! :Yes4: 

Ленти, а в Ваших фото вода, как зеркало - надо же! :Ok:

----------


## Ленти

*ОСЕНЬ В ЭЛИСТЕ.*
[IMG]http://*********net/3972116m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3969044m.jpg[/IMG]
КАЛМЫЦКИЙ СИТИ ЧЕСС

----------


## annuschka

> Дивноморск


Тут от одного названия уже диву даёсся! :Grin: 

Все фото очень красивые, особенно с природой - обожаю такие работы! Спасибо за наслаждение всем!

----------


## Ленти

_КАЗАНСКИЙ КРЕМЛЬ ВЕЧЕРОМ._

[IMG]http://*********net/3987094m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3973782m.jpg[/IMG]

_ПРАЗДНИК КАЗАНСКОЙ БОЖЬЕЙ МАТЕРИ._

[IMG]http://*********net/3951254m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3991210m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

*Красавец Эльбрус!*



*Домбай*

----------


## Neffy

*Домбай* (продолжение)

----------


## ЕленаНик

хочу показать несколько прекрасных осенних мгновений, золотых, ярких!
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/73a00eb580f3ab132f372880106ecb54b223ac169004501.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/520c927a96c190a882349c19e6499d3db223ac169005166.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/96b81dd96971ce136806f1d695f156c3b223ac169005184.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/9420d22dd29da0e6afea2a0b4c486d0eb223ac169005200.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/aae4cf459df1de16c18d0d27769055ddb223ac169005222.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/3e0e5444a400e54eb15c20e00af53f85b223ac169005233.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/f2a6db19e1976b4286e56b9ab01d10ecb223ac169005248.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/10369bd2e30ead585a6faf2fa794bc64b223ac169005273.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/7b6d412351fcab95d1660749e29210b1b223ac169005287.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЕленаНик

и ещё немного снимков:
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/0d751d4fa35db1f0596d4e84c271e0ddb223ac169005297.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/b88ec7b99155096b0d4c0e85f10b15d0b223ac169005311.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/23d16cdc23b0699d59d7c99e2ef0ffe2b223ac169005328.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/96f324b4c54cc7f2a748c41e2353ca6db223ac169005345.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/ecd65acb1ff1c470756cf4a957629f76b223ac169005349.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/8647dabde66e37543a487daafc5dd3cab223ac169005362.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлая Лань

*ЕленаНик*, Елена!Фото очень красивые! Все-таки каждое время года по своему красиво!!!
*Neffy*, Такая грандиозность на Ваших снимках, аж дух захватывает!!!

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Крайний Север, п.Ямбург. Фото делала в разные годы и времена

----------


## Лена Видьманова



----------


## ЕленаНик

А ещё снимки есть? Интересно же посмотреть на те места, где вряд ли побываешь. Олешки меня впечатлили. На Новый, 13 год с мужем ездили в республику Коми, там впервые я увидела оленя. Я себе представляла его ростом с лошадь, а он чуть ли не по пояс. Но всё равно в диковинку увидеть живого оленя. Спасибо за показ!

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Да, Лена-конечно. Даже есть снимки,  сделанные с вертолета. Ямбург-то вахтовый поселок Газпрома. Деток здесь нет, одни взрослые.

Единственная церковь, которая стоит на болоте, на сваях



Ненцы продают оленину и рыбу


Вот такая рыба-муксун


Лето очень короткое-одна,две недели. Снег не успевает растаять. Это съемки в июле месяце

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Вот такое низкое очень небо-как купол.



У ненцев в гостях



Так детки развлекаются. Постоянно в одежде, даже спать так ложаться


Это снимок, сделан из вертолета. Очень часто летали



А это холл модуля-общежития, где мы живем

----------


## Лена Видьманова

А это уникальная постройка, сделанное под землей, в вечной мерзлоте. Называется "мерзлотник". В таких мерзлотниках до сих пор рыбзаводы и ненцы хранят рыбу и мясо, а также ягоду. А из этого мерзлотника сделали показательное выступление. У моего мужа были ключи, и мы поехали фотографироваться. Фото в темноте не очень, но все равно интересно. Сам мерзлотник очень длинный, как туннель. Его "штукатурят" специальным снегом и там такие красивые созвездия получаются. Вот снег такой примерно

----------


## ЕленаНик

Лена, спасибо за снимки! Посмотрела несколько раз, настолько всё необычно и интересно! Красивая пещера, очень нарядная национальная одежда. Кто же в общежитии цветы разводит, ухаживает? Дома на сваях, поселок ровненький. Снег летом, а у нас и в декабре его толком нет.Да, такой вот показ любительских снимков куда интереснее, чем из глянцевых журналов.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ах, эта осень! Очей очарованье!


Как у нас в этой темке оживлённо!!! Елена Николаевна,отдельное спасибо за золотую осень,ОБОЖАЮ!!!И за цветочки с грибочками-ягодками,то же!!!



> Домбай


Как красиво!!! Какая мощь,простор!!!
*Ленти*, В Казани была,мне то же очень город понравился ,да и люди доброжелательные.



> Ямбург- как я его вижу


Лена молодец,периодически нас суровой красотой радует!!!
ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Neffy

> Neffy, Такая грандиозность на Ваших снимках, аж дух захватывает!!!





> Как красиво!!! Какая мощь,простор!!!


Спасибо!  :Smile3: 

*Деревня Курджиново. Карачаево-Черкессия.*
*Ездили с мужем в гости туда на выходных к однокурснице. Отдохнули от суеты...от кранов с водой, от труб газовых, от удобств) В бане лет 20 скинули) Другой мир)*









И кусочек трассы)

----------


## Neffy

*Владикавказ*. Недавно там отдыхали.  Замечательный город. Очень много красивых мест.



*Гостиница "Владикавказ"*



*Мечеть Мухтарова — суннитская мечеть во Владикавказе. 
Расположена на левом берегу реки Терек.
Разрешение на строительство мечети было выдано в 1900 году, а ее открытие состоялось 14 октября 1908 года.*
*В 1934 году городской совет принял решение уничтожить суннитскую мечеть. Командир 25-й татарской роты 84-го кавалерийского полка Я. И. Беткенев отдал приказ своим подчиненным с оружием в руках встать на охрану мечети. Властям пришлось уступить и дать мечети статус памятника архитектуры. Позже в здании мечети располагался филиал Музея краеведения.
В 1996 году мечеть была передана Духовному управлению мусульман Северной Осетии.*



*Проспект Мира — центральный проспект города. Исторический центр города. Проспект сменил не одно имя. Когда-то он был всего лишь Нестеровским бульваром, затем стал Александровским (в честь Императора Александра II Освободителя) Проспектом. Одно время его именовали Пролетарским Проспектом, вслед за этим – Проспектом Сталина. На проспекте Мира находятся многочисленные государственные, культурные и коммерческие организации. Практически все* *здания проспекта являются памятниками архитектуры и культуры. В основном сооружения исполнены в стиле модерн, эклектика.
Зеленое здание - музей имени М.С. Туганова - принадлежало одному из богатейших купцов города Богдану Григорьевичу Оганову. Здание постройки 1903 г. — уникальный для Владикавказа памятник федерального значения, построенного в стиле модерн, с расписными плафонами, стенами, декоративной лепниной, зимним садом с фонтаном. Художественный музей им. М.С.Туганова основан в 1939 г.
 В 20-е годы в доме Оганова разместилась Международная Организация Помощи Борцам Революции.*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Владикавказ.


Ну вот,считай ещё в одном городе побывали,благодаря нашей форумчанке.Вид на гору просто потрясающий! Интересно в какое время были сделаны фотографии(удивляет практически отсутствие транспорта и людей)

----------


## Neffy

> Ну вот,считай ещё в одном городе побывали,благодаря нашей форумчанке.Вид на гору просто потрясающий! Интересно в какое время были сделаны фотографии(удивляет практически отсутствие транспорта и людей)


 Спасибо)
Это было на 14 февраля в 10 утра. На Проспекте и правда по утрам малолюдно)
Второй раз ездили уже на 8 марта. И опять же, ни чуть не пожалели)

*Владикавказ. Парк культуры и отдыха им. К.Хетагурова.*

*«Кавказский хребет был настолько высок и виден, что брать за его показ деньги не представлялось возможным.
Что же, касается Терека, то протекал он мимо «Трека», за вход в который деньги взимал город без помощи Остапа».
И. Ильф, Е. Петров.* 

*Парк возник в 1870 годах и являлся старейшим на Юге России. История развития парка такова. Еще в 30-х годах XIX века, когда на месте города стояла Владикавказская крепость с комендатурой, в непосредственной близости от здания комендатуры был разбит обширный сад, который стали именовать Комендантским садом. Этот сад занимал площадь всей верхней террасы современного парка им. К. Хетагурова.
 Нижняя часть парка, примерно в 13 га, связана с именем  Ерофеева, который не только посадил деревья и кустарники, но и соорудил фонтан, лодочный вокзал, веранду для оркестра, ледяной каток и горки для катанья.
 Разросшиеся к тому времени деревья верхней части парка он превратил в великолепные тенистые аллеи, одну из них назвав «Аллеей любви», другую - «Стрелки». Сейчас уже нет ни великолепного Велосипедного трека, ни Горских ворот, ни Байгоры, где так любили отдыхать горожане. Труды Ерофеева владикавказцы ценили очень высоко. По слухам, есаул похоронен в гроте посреди пруда, который, может быть, именно поэтому и значится на почтовых открытках как Ерофеевский.
В середине 90-х годов XIX века полковник Ерофеев передал парк в дар городу.*



*В 1911 г. был создан общественный комитет по руководству парком во главе с М.Р. Еpофеевым (тепеpь уже генеpалом). В начале ХХ в. в парке устраивались карнавалы и праздники с пиротехническими эффек тами. Летом в прудах плавали лебеди и другие водоплавающие птицы, на «зверином» острове был небольшой зоопарк, а по аллеям парка, покрытым морским песком, разгуливали павлины.* 



*Парк считался одним из красивейших на Кавказе — чему немало способствовало сочетание благоустройства, живописного садово-паркового ландшафта с тихими прудами на берегу быстрого Терека с видом на белоснежные горы. С 1920-х гг. паpк именовали Пpолетаpским, а с 1939 г., в ознаменование 80-летия со дня pождения К.Л. Хетагуpова, паpку пpисвоено имя поэта*

----------


## Neffy

*Батарея №394 капитана А.Э. Зубкова*



*Расположена в 300 м к северу от мыса Пенай, на невысоком холме (14-й км Новороссийско-Сухумского шоссе, между пос. Кабардинка и городом Новороссийском).*



*15 июля 1941 года началось строительство артиллерийской батареи. Место для строительства было выбрано военными специалистами не случайно. С высоты мыса Пенай, Цемесская  бухта просматривается как на ладони. 8 августа 1941 года строительство было закончено. На батарее были установлены четыре корабельных орудия калибром 100 мм, прицельной дальностью стрельбы 22 км, дальномер; построены командный пункт, химический пост, артиллерийские погреба, хозяйственные и жилые помещения для личного состава. Командиром батареи был назначен старший лейтенант, а затем капитан - Андрей Эммануилович Зубков.*









*Основная боевая задача батареи – охрана Цемесской бухты от кораблей противника.*

*С этой задачей артиллеристы справились блестяще. Несмотря на то, что немецко-фашистские войска в течение года (1942-1943 гг.) владели большей частью Новороссийска, ни один корабль противника в Цемесскую бухту не вошел.*





*Железобетонные сооружения батареи, построенные в 1941г, и сегодня являются образцом военно-инженерных сооружений, а батарея капитана Зубкова, расположенная в можжевеловом редколесье, является уникальным памятником периода Великой Отечественной войны.*

----------


## mousesanya

Красноярск :)

----------


## Neffy

*КБР, Голубые озера*



*Здесь глубина 2 метра, дно видно) водичка чистая) А так, глубина озера - 365 метров*



*Кафе "Орёл". Хозяин кафе занесен в Книгу рекордов Гиннеса за самый длинный шашлык)*









*На стене кафе вот такие достопримечательности) аммониты юрского периода, найденные там)*





*Проход к кабинкам и спуск к озеру (Нижнему Голубому озеру)*



*Ну, и покушать) Курочка, барашка и форель) За всё, кстати - 600 рэ)*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> КБР, Голубые озера


Отличная экскурсия на голубые озёра. Аммониты оказывается хищники были!!!

----------


## Lenotta

3-е фото нравится: пластика и грация природы..   :Ok:

----------


## Neffy

*Теберда.*

----------


## Neffy

*Домбай*











*Гостиница, где мы жили) Канатка прямо над нами)*

----------


## Neffy

*Домбай*

----------


## Malinna

какая красотища    спасибо за фото

----------


## Натали56

Оренбургская область. Ирикла. Пустельга[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/5318052.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Натали56*, хорошее фото

----------


## Оля провинциалка

Как здорово, что люди изобрели фотоаппарат!!! Ведь словами не выскажешь всю эту красотищу!!! Низкий поклон фотолюбителям и профессионалам, за то, что мы можем сидя у монитора видеть весь мир!!!

----------


## Robs

Всегда нравились фотографии природы.

----------


## МУРЁНКА

Очень красивые работы!

----------


## Neffy

*Кисловодск - Джилы-су.  Ноябрь 2015.*

*Дорога проходит от Кисловодска через территорию Карачаево-Черкессии, а затем идет по Кабардино-Балкарии. Дорога хорошо асфальтирована, но тяжела подъемами и спусками. Практически весь путь дорога идет по вершинам хребтов, где вокруг простираются альпийские луга, но несколько раз пересекает глубокие ущелья, в которые приходится спускаться, а затем подниматься, с перепадом высоты до 1000 м. Дорога также красива тем, что вокруг множество красивых гор и ущелий, а путь постоянно идет к Эльбрусу, который с каждым километром все ближе и больше. Сами источники находятся у подножия Эльбруса.* 





*Каменные менгиры. Охраняют священную гору Тузулук. Возраст более 4000 лет.*



*Кавказский хребет открывается во всём своём великолепии)*



*Величественный красавец всё ближе!*



*Последний спуск, подъём и опять спуск - и мы у источников)*



*Балка Кала-Кулак, иначе Ущелье Замков, созданные самой природой каменные пирамиды.Каменные стрелы, результат давнего извержения Эльбруса, высотой с пятиэтажные дома.*



*Джилы-Су (тюркское - Тёплая вода)  Кстати говоря, нарзанных источников здесь целых 14, и один на другой не похож - вода бодрит, вливает энергию земли). На заднем плане - водопад Султан (40 метров высотой)*.



*Водоем-купальня, где "кипит" нарзан и   потоком выливается через край. Это и есть знаменитый "Горячий нарзан" с температурой +23°. Он известен еще по средневековым грузинским сборникам - "Карабадини". Ванна объёмом около 12 куб.м. наполняется за 10 минут. Прикинув в уме, можно утверждать, что за сутки здесь изливается до 1,7 миллиона литров нарзана. То есть нарзан в ванне обновляется очень быстро, что позволяет купаться всем желающим. Вечером слив раскрывают полностью и стравливают всю воду. Внутрь укладываются доски, на которых собирается много людей, . Выделение сернистых газов из отверстия источника благоприятно влияет на организм, нормализуя артериальное  давление.*



*Эльбрус находится в стадии покоя, но остаточные вулканические процессы в остывающем магматическом очаге наблюдаются, на что указывают многочисленные минеральные источники, имеющие температуру до 24 градусов. В их числе и Джилы-су.*

----------

nezabudka-8s (13.09.2017), Ладога (08.10.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Кисловодск - Джилы-су. Ноябрь 2015.


Красотень,завораживает!!!

----------

Neffy (16.05.2016)

----------


## dimapwt

Каждый из нас частенько сталкивается с вопросом: что подарить другу/родственнику/второй половинке?
Или, может, себе любимому? ;)
Неповторимый, оригинальный, запоминающийся подарок - портрет!

Нарисую цифровой портрет на любую тематику и на любой праздник или вас как любого героя с фильмов)

Что нужно от клиента:

1. Фотография хорошего качества (желательно) 
2. Сообщите ваши желания и предпочтения, для создания идеального образа..

Также выполню на заказ рисунок простым карандашом с фотографии.

  
Цена 700 рублей Все работы можно посмотреть у меня в магазине на Ярмарке мастеров http://www.livemaster.ru/myshop/dimafikachov

Всем кому интересно пишите мне в личку

----------

наталья севрюкова (12.03.2021), ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.02.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Вот и встретились сегодня Осень с Зимой, красота необычная.
[img]http://*********ru/11702142.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11690878.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11687806.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11675518.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11681662.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11667326.jpg[/img]
моя дубовая роща
[img]http://*********ru/11725681.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11719537.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11707249.jpg[/img]
немного грустно,снег растает,а цветочки уже все
[img]http://*********ru/11712369.jpg[/img]

----------

Neffy (09.06.2017), Алла и Александр (19.02.2017), Ладога (08.10.2016)

----------


## Neffy

*Ставропольский край, КМВ, Кисловодск. 09.06.2017.* 

*Курортный бульвар.*

----------

nezabudka-8s (13.09.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (26.06.2017)

----------


## Neffy

*Кисловодский Парк*

----------

nezabudka-8s (13.09.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (26.06.2017)

----------


## Neffy

*Светомузыкальный фонтан) Разноцветные струи взмывают в небо на высоту до пятнадцати метров.* 



*Стеклянная струя и Зеркальный пруд – красивейшие достопримечательности Нижнего парка Кисловодска. Данный ансамбль представляет собой небольшой пруд с зеркальной гладью воды и стилизованный водопад, расположен в старой части парка на левом берегу Ольховки. Свою историю они берут с 1897 года.*



*Согласно легенде, до постройки этого мостика, местные жители с трудом перебирались через речку. В реке было множество больших камней, по которым была возможность перейти. Однажды к этому месту подошла группа отдыхающих, и одна дама закапризничала. Пришлось кавалеру на руках перенести ее на другой берег. Галантный кавалер обещал даме построить мостик. Так и появилось ажурное сооружение над рекой Ольховкой - мостик “Дамский каприз”. Перейдя его, попадаешь в уютный каменный грот, где, как и в начале XX века, проходят романтические курортные свидания)))*



*Кафе, в которые трудно не зайти)))*  :br: 



*Кисловодские белочки*



*Каскадная лестница*



*Долина Роз*

----------

nezabudka-8s (13.09.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (26.06.2017)

----------


## Alik80

Кисловодск - Джилы-су. Ноябрь 2015 - отличные кадры!

----------


## magistr

> Стеклянная струя и Зеркальный пруд – красивейшие достопримечательности Нижнего парка Кисловодска. Данный ансамбль представляет собой небольшой пруд с зеркальной гладью воды и стилизованный водопад, расположен в старой части парка на левом берегу Ольховки. Свою историю они берут с 1897 года.


У нас в городе жива легенда, что первый секретарь обкома отдыхая в Кисловодске с любовницей так впечатлился ротондой, что приказал построить в Харькове копию, хотелось бы взглянуть на оригинал, так ли они похожи.
вот наша харьковская:

а вот пруд возле нее в форме абстрактного пятна:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (23.09.2017)

----------


## ZinaZima

> а вот пруд возле нее в форме абстрактного пятна:


У меня не видно фотографий... Это у всех так или проблема в моем ноуте/интернете?

----------


## magistr

исправил

----------


## magistr

скоро и эти офто исчезнут, очередной хостинг фото предупредил, что закрывается

----------

